# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  مـرة أخـرى ،، أين أخطــأ الشـيخ حاتم الشـريف في كتابه (الولاء والبراء) ؟

## بندر الشويقي

مرةً أخرى .. أينَ أخطأ الشيخ حاتم الشـريف في كتابه (الولاء والبراء) ؟

الرد ، والرد المضاد.
هذا ما وقعت فيه، والله المعين.

ههنا تقييدات قد لا تعني شيئاً للكثيرين، وقد تعني الكثير للقليلين.

كتبتُ تعليقاً على فتوى الشيخ حاتم الشريف -سدَّد الله قلمه- حول الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله-.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18342
وفكرة تعليقي أن: 
((الشيخ محمداً –رحمه الله- رأسٌ من رؤوس أهل السنة. ومقامه لديهم عالٍ رفيع. فالكلام عنه –بالتالي- يجب أن يكون برويةٍ، وبمنهج موضوعي متزنٍ، مدعَّمٍ بالحجةِ والدليل. ومخالفة هذا المسلك، ستؤدي –بديهةً- إلى ردود فعلٍ وانشقاق)).

ولقد آلمني كثيراً ما رأيته الآن من شيوع كلام الشيخ حاتم في جملةٍ من المواقع البدعية التي استبشرت بكلامه الموهم، وجعلته شهادةً و وثيقةً يدان بها الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله- من داخل مذهبه.  
وثيقة يضللون بها الأتباع، ويرمونها في وجه أهل الحق في مقام الجدل العقدي.
فأسأل الله أن يعفو عن الشيخ حاتم ويغفر لنا له.

و لو كانت فتيا الشيخ حاتم واضحةً في مقصودها، لهانَ الأمر.
لكن الإشكال في إجمالها الذي جعلها جاهزةً للتوظيف في أيِّ اتجاه.
و من تجربةٍ لا بأس بها في مخاصمة أهل الأهواء، فإني لم أرَ البدعيَّ اليومَ يفرح ويستبشر فرحه بوجود مثل هذه الكلمات التي تصدر من داخل الصف.
والله المستعان.

عموماً: وجهة نظري ومأخذي على الشيخ شرحته وبينته في مقالتي السابقة.
وقد حصل تحت المقالة بحثٌ ودرسٌ،، وأخذٌ وردٌّ،، منه ما يفيد،، ومنه ما يضر،، ومنه ما لا ولا.
وكان أجمع ما كُتب تعليقاً على المقالةِ ذاكم التعقيب المطوَّل الذي تفضل بكتابته أخي الشيخ وائل الحارثي -كتب الله أجره-.
لستُ أعرفه ولا أدري من هو. غير أني فهمتُ من بعض الأحبة أنه قريب من الشيخ حاتم -وفقهما الله لهداه-.

كتب وتعقَّب ، وتساءل وتعجَّب.
غير أن كتابته جاءت بعدما طال الحديث وتشعَّب. 
وقد قرأتُ كلامه بعدما حزمت أمري على طيِّ بساط البحث والجدل.
ولقد ترددتُ في العودة ثانيةً، إذ ليس من العقل ولا الدين التمادي في الجدل دون توقف. كما أنه ليس من الأدب الإعراض عما تكلف هذا الفاضل وتعب في تحريره؟

فهل أعرضُ وأسكتُ فأخالف أصول الأدب مع أخي؟ أو أكتبُ وأبسُط فأهدر المزيد من الوقت في الخصومة و المراء؟
خياران كان أحلاهما -بالنسبة لي- مُراً.
وقد تجرعت أقلهما مرارةً، وزدتُ في مرارته بتطويل الكلام ونشره، لئلا يكون فيه موضع لبسٍ؛ إذ ليس لي نيةٌ في مواصلة الجدل، والإمعان في الخصومة.

فها هو التوضيح والبيان لمن أشكل عليه شيءٌ من كلامي الأول.
ومن لم يكن عنده إشكالٌ، فليختصر وقته، وليطوِ تلك الصفحة بما فيها.
وبالنسبة لي، فسوف أختصر وقتي وألتزم ألا أعلق بشيءٍ؛ إذ ليس لديَّ ما أضيفه بعد هذا الشرح والبيان.

(و لا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاً للذين آمنوا، واغفر لنا ربنا إنك رؤوفٌ رحيم)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

كان أكبرُ اعتراضٍ ذكره أخي الشيخ وائل موجهاً إلى قولي إن الشيخ حاتماً قرَّر مسألتين في كتابه (الولاء والبراء)، تجرأ بندرٌ و وصفهما بوصف: "لوثة إرجاء".

المسألة الأولى : حكمه بالإيمان لمن يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم- .
المسألة الثانية : تجويزه ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)!

فأنكر علي أخي الشيخ وائل هذه النسبة، وطالبني بالبينة عليها أو الأوبة. واستعاذ بالله من تهمةٍ تؤذي مسلماً أو تحط من قدر عالمٍ.

والعبد الفقير كاتب هذه الأحرف يعوذ بالله من تهمة أو فريةٍ تؤذي مسلماً، (أو حتى كافراً)، أو تحط من قدر عالمٍ.

و لعمرو الله لو خفَّ علي تحاملٌ على مسلمٍ من أفناء الناس، فلن تخفَّ عليَّ وصية المصطفى في آل بيته -صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم-.
غير أن الحقَّ أحق أن يتبع.

لكن ما عجبتُ له استكثارُ بعض الأحبة حديثي عن لوثة إرجاء في تقرير الشيخ حاتم لمسألتين نصصتُ عليهما تحديداً.
ثم استسهالهم إجمال الكلام عن (أخطاااء) لدى الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب يتعين رفع الصوت بإنكارها.

ومهما قلنا وتحدثنا عن فضل الشيخ حاتم ومقامه، فالشيخ محمد -رحمه الله- بلغ مرتبة الإمامة في الدين، وهو رمزٌ من رموز أهل السنة، فكنت أتمنى لو يملك الإخوة حساسيةً تجاه الحديث المجمل الموهم عنه، كتلك التي ظهرت منهم تجاه الشيخ الفاضل الشريف د. حاتم العوني -رعاه الله-.

وقبل الدخول في التفاصيل أودَّ التذكير بأن أصل مأخذي على الشيخ حاتم كان موجهاً لما رأيته تجنياً على الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله-.

أقولُ هذا لأني رأيت أخي الشيخ وائلاً -سلمه الله- يجهد في الانصراف عن هذه المسألة، إلى تعويم الكلام وتحويله إلى وجود أو عدم وجود غلوٍّ فيمن انتسب لدعوة الشيخ -رحمه الله-. ومع أني لن أخلي كلامي عن تفسير وبيان لهذه النقطة، لكني أذكِّر أنها ليست هي المأخذ الذي نلوم الشيخ حاتماً عليه.

فأقول -مستعيناً بالله- مقيماً بينتي وحجتي :

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
(1)

الشيخ حاتم -رعاه الله- بنى كتابه (الولاء والبراء) على تقرير أن النصرة العملية للكفار كلها ذنبٌ وليست معصيةً. ولم يكن هذا مقصودي حين ذكرتُ أني رأيت في كلامه لوثة إرجاء. بل مقصودي هفوةٌ وقعت له وهو يتطلب الأدلة لإسناد رأيه وإقامة مذهبه. 

وفيما يلي بيانُ ذلك وتفصيله.

قال (ص83): "يدل على ذلك –أيضاً- حديث سهل بن بيضاء، وهو أنه كان مسلماً بمكةَ يخفي إسلامه. ثم إنه خرج مع المشركين ببدرٍ و وقع في الأسر. فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (لا ينفلتن منهم أحدٌ إلا بفداءٍ أو ضربة عنقٍ) فقال ابن مسعودٍ: (إلا سهل بن بيضاء)، فإني سمعته يذكر الإسلام. فقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعد سكتةٍ- : (إلا سهل بن بيضاء)".
الشيخ حاتم -سلمه الله من كلِّ سوء- تصوَّر هذا الحديث على غير وجهه، واستدل به في غير موضعه، فوقع فيما ادعيته عليه من إثبات حكم الإيمان لمن يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم- . (و هو ما رأيت أخي الشيخ وائلاً يتابعه عليه الآن).

و قبل بيان موضع الخطأ في فهم هذا الحديث، أبدأ أولاً بشرح تصوُّر الشيخ حاتم -رعاه الله- لمعناه.
الشيخ حاتم يصور معنى هذا الحديث كالآتي:

سهل بن بيضاء -رضي الله عنه- مسلمٌ مقيمٌ بمكة.
خرج مع المشركين يوم بدر.
اصطف مع جيشهم لحرب النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
فلما وقع في الأسر، لم يكفِّره النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-. بل خلى سبيله لما شهد ابنُ مسعودٍ له بالإسلام.
والفقهاء بعد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- استدلوا بهذا الحديث، ولم يحكموا بالكفر على سهل بن بيضاء -رضي الله عنه-.

هكذا بنى الشيخ حاتم -سدد الله قلمه- دليله وحجته.

فما معنى هذا التقرير؟
وهل يظلم أو يفتري من يقول إن الشيخ حاتماً حكم بالإيمان لمن يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-. 

وقبل أن أسوق نصَّ عبارة أخي الشيخ حاتم وهو يتحدث عن فقه هذا الحديث، أودُّ أن أبين الإشكال الذي وقع للشيخ، فأوجب له تصوير الحديث على غير وجهه:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

الشيخ حاتم -عافاه الله- ذكر في مطلع كلامه أن سهل بن بيضاء (كان مسلماً بمكةَ يخفي إسلامه). ولو أنه وُفق للإصابة -كعادته- وتوقف عند هذه المعلومة لكانت مفتاحاً لفهم الحديث فهماً صحيحاً، و لما أبعد النجعة في الاستدلال به في غير مورده.

يقول الحافظ ابن سعد –رحمه الله-  طبقاته (4/213) عن سهل بن بيضاء: "أسلم بمكة، وكتم إسلامه، فأخرجته قريشٌ معها في نفير بدر، فشهد بدراً، مع المشركين، فأسر يومئذ، فشهد له عبد الله بن مسعود أنه رآه يصلي بمكة، فخُلي عنه". وذكر نحو ذلك الحافظ ابن عبدالبر في الاستيعاب.

إذن قريشٌ أخرجت سهلاً معها، و  لم يخرج هو باختياره؛ إذ كان فيهم مستضعَفاً يكتم إسلامه. 
فهل يكون مورد الحديث فيمن يقاتل مع الكفار مختاراً، كما فهم الشيخ حاتم؟
أو أن مورده : من يخرج مكرهاً، ثم يقع في الأسر، فيقيم البينة على حقيقة حاله؟! 
من الواضح أن صورة الإكراه هي مورد الحديث.

وبقطع النظر عن موافقة الشيخ حاتم على ذلك أو عدم موافقته. فما يعنينا الآن هو:
ما الذي يفهمه أخي الشيخ وائل من استدلال الشريف حاتم بهذا الخبر؟

وهل افتريتُ أو أسأت الفهم، حين قلت إنه أثبت حكمَ الإيمان لمن يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟!

أستغفر الله من تهمةٍ باطلةٍ تؤذي مسلماً، أوتحطُّ من قدر عالم!.
سهل بن بيضاء خرج للمقاتلة مع المشركين يومَ بدرٍ؟
فالمشركون حين خرجوا لبدرٍ ، وخرج معهم سهل، كانوا يحاربون مَن؟
والمسلم الذي يصطفُّ معهم، ما حكمه حسب رأي الشيخ حاتم؟

فهل ظلمت أو افتريت حين قلت : إن الشيخ حاتماً حكم بالإيمان لمن (يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-)؟

أستغفر الله من تهمةٍ باطلةٍ تؤذي مسلماً، أوتحطُّ من قدر عالم!.
و إليكَ -أيها الفاضل- نصَّ كلامِه، وهو يقرِّر فقه حديث سهل بن بيضاء.

فهو -بعد أن نقل استدلال ابن قدامة بالحديث في مسألة الأسير إذا ادَّعى الإسلام- قال (ص86) :
"انظر إلى هذا التقرير البعيد كلَّ البعد عن التكفير بالنصرة العملية في حديثي سهل بن بيضاء وعمران بن حصين. وهو تقريرٌ لم يقع فيه الخلاف في البينة التي تدل على صدقِ كونه مسلماً قبل خروجه مع الكفار لقتال المسلمين. ولم يحكم واحدٌ من المختلفين بارتداده وكفره بخروجه في جيش الكفار المقاتل للمسلمين! بل حكموا بإسلامه، إذا ثبتَ أنه كان مسلماً قبل خروجه معهم".

فكما يرى أخي الشيخ وائلٌ، فإن الشريف حاتماً يقرِّر أن خروج سهل بن بيضاء -رضي الله عنه- مع المشركين لقتال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، لم يوجب أن يحكُم أحدٌ بكفره وارتداده. وعدمُ تكفيره -في رأي الشيخ حاتم- ليس لأجل كونه مكرهاً، بل لأنه كان مسلماً، حتى وإن اختار القتال مع المشركين، ضد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.

فهل افتريتُ على الشيخ حاتم، أو نسبتُ له ما لم يقله حين زعمتُ أنه حكم بالإيمان لمن يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟!
أستغفر الله من تهمةٍ باطلةٍ تؤذي مسلماً، وتحطُّ من قدر عالم!.

وللعلم فإن القاضي عياضاً –رحمه الله- نقل في كتابه الشفاء (2/1069) الإجماع على كفر من حارب النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-. وهذا نص عبارته: 
"من أضافَ إلى نبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تعمُّد الكذبِ فيما بلَّغه وأخبر به، أو شك في صدقهِ، أو سبهُ، أو قال : إنه لم يبلِّغْ، أو استخفَّ به، أو بأحدٍ من الأنبياء، أو أزرى عليهم، أو آذاهم، أو قتلَ نبياً، أو حاربه، فهو كافرٌ بإجماعٍ".
ففهمُ الشيخ حاتم -سلمه الله- للحديث يصادم هذا الإجماع الثابت.

على أن المسألة –في الأصل- ليست بحاجةٍ لأن ينصَّ القاضي عياضٌ –رحمه الله- على إجماعٍ عليها، إذ هي مقتضى مذهب السلف –رحمهم الله- في معنى الإيمان الشرعي بالنبوة، والذي لا يكفي فيه عندهم مجرَّد الإقرار بصدق النبي، ما لم يصاحب ذلك انقيادٌ وتوقير وتعظيم. ومحاربة الأنبياء مما ينافي ذلك وينقضه، إذ هي من جنس الهزء و السخرية بهم، فينتقض بها أصل الإيمان إذا وقعت اختياراً، حتى لو كان الدافع لها حبَّ الدنيا.

وأما غالية الجهمية المرجئة فعندهم يثبت الإيمان بالنبي بمجرد المعرفة بصدقه، حتى مع معاندته أو الهزء به، أو محاربته!
لأجل هذا قلت إن تقرير الشيخ حاتم هذا لا يأتي إلا على مذهب غالية الجهمية المرجئة.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

(2)

من أين دخل الخلل على الشيخ حاتم، و من بعده الشيخ وائل؟؟

يقول أخي الفاضل الشيخ وائل : 
"هذا الذي أُلزم به الشيخ حاتم، يلزم الأخ بندر أن يجعله لازماً لجميع الفقهاء الذين استدلوا بالحديث نفسه على نفس استدلال الشيخ حاتم".
وأقول: نعم لا شك أن هذا لازمٌ لي... فإن كان الفقهاء استدلوا بحديث سهل على عين ما استدل به الشيخ حاتم، فقد وقعوا فيما وقع فيه.

لكن هل فعل الفقهاء ذلك؟ 
هنا موضع الإشكال الذي دخل على أخي الشيخ وائل، وهو عينه الإشكال الذي دخل على الشيخ حاتم من قبل في فهم صنيع الفقهاء، حين استند إلى كلامهم في مسألةٍ لم يتصورها تصوراً صحيحاً. ويأبى الله الكمال لغيره.
ولعل الأمر هنا يستدعي بعض الشرح والبيان الموجز.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

يقول الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله- في رواية أبي الحارث: "من أخَذ عِلجاً فقال: (كنت أسلمت قبل أن تأخذوني أسيراً) لم يقبل منه. وإن شهد له من أسره من المسلمين أنه كان قد أسلم قبل أن يؤخذ، قُبلت شهادته مع يمين المدعي". (نقله ابن مفلح في نكته على المحرر 2/320).

هذه المسألة التي يتحدث عنها الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله- هي أحد الفروع الفقهية المعروفة التي تتكرر في كتب الفقهاء. وهي حكم الأسير إذا ادَّعى أنه أسلم قبل أن يتمكن منه المسلمون تمكناً تاماً. وشهد له شاهدٌ بذلك. فما حكمه؟
الفقهاء يقرِّرون أنه إن أقام البينة على قوله، حُكمَ بصحة إسلامه، وخُلي سبيله، و حرم قتله أو استرقاقه أو أخذ الفدية منه. 

فما الحكم : لو حصر المسلمون كافراً، فلما تيقن الأسر أظهر الإسلام قبل أن يتمكنوا منه طلباً لحقن دمه.
أو تقابل الجيشان، فلما رأى الكافر غلبة المسلمين، انشرح صدره للإسلام، فأسلم لكن بغَته المسلمون وأسروه.
هذه مسألة يبحثها الفقهاء في مصنفاتهم.

ويدخل تحت هذا الفرع صورٌ يدَّعي فيها الأسير أنه مسلمٌ أصلاً، كما وقع ذلك في قصة سهل بن بيضاء، (وهي حالة إكراه).
وكما لو حاصر المسلمون حصناً، فدخلوه عنوةً، وادَّعى بعض من فيه أنه مسلمٌ.
أو أغار المسلمون على بلدةٍ بدار حرب، فغنموا وأسروا، فادَّعى بعض الأسرى أنه مسلمٌ.
وهناك صورٌ أخرى قد يعسر حصرها، تندرج تحت هذا الفرع الفقهي المعروف.

ونصوص الفقهاء في تقرير ذلك كثيرة مستفيضة. من ذلك قول النووي -رحمه الله- في الروضة (10/252): "لو أسلم قبل أسره والظفر به، عصِم دمه وماله، سواءٌ أسلمَ وهو محصورٌ وقد قربَ الفتح، أو أسلم في حال أمنه، و سواءٌ أسلمَ في دار الحرب أو الإسلام". 
وفي شرح المنتهى (1/626) : "من أسلم من الكفار قبل أسره -ولو كان إسلامه لخوف- فكمسلمٍ أصليٍّ لعموم (فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم... الحديث)".
وفي حاشية الرملي من الشافعية (4/360) : "لو ادعى الإسلامَ واحدٌ من الكفار قبل أسره، وأقام به شاهداً وامرأتين فإنه يكفيه".

ويوجد نصوص أخرى مماثلة بالمعنى نفسه في المغني والمبدع والإقناع وكشافه والمطالب، وفي جملةٍ من كتب الشافعية وغيرهم. 
ومن ذلك ثلاثة نصوصٍ نقلها الشيخ حاتم في كتابه، كقول ابن قدامة -رحمه الله- : "من أسر أسيراً، فادَّعى أنه كان مسلماً، لم يقبل قوله إلا ببينةٍ...فإن شهد له واحدٌ، حلف معه، وخُلي سبيله...".

فالمسألة معروفةٌ مشهورة لدى الفقهاء. فكيف تعامل معها الشيخ حاتم -سلمه الله-.
و ما علاقة هذا بما سميته لوثة إرجاء؟

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

الشيخ حاتم -رعاه الله- أراد استثمار نصوص الفقهاء هذه، فطرح -من حيث لم يشعر- جميع حالات الأسْر المتصورة التي شرحتُ بعضها آنفاً، ثم أنزل كلام الفقهاء على صورةٍ واحدةٍ سيطرت على ذهنه وهو يكتب بحثه، وهي صورة المسلم الذي يخرج مع الكفار مختاراً، فيقاتل أهل الإسلام إلى أن يقع في الأسر، فيشهد له شاهدٌ بأنه مسلمٌ. 
فحملَ قولَ ابنِ قدامةَ: "من أسر أسيراً فادعى أنه كان مسلماً" على هذه الصورة وحدها، ثم بنى على هذا الدبوس جبلاً كبيراً.

و بقليلٍ من التأمل سوف يدرك الشيخ حاتم -بفطنته المعروفة- أن هذه الصورة ليست مقصودةً قطعاً من كلام الفقهاء.
ذلك أن ابن قدامة وسائر الفقهاء يقرِّرون في هذا الفرع أن الأسير إذا ادَّعى أنه مسلمٌ، وثبتت دعواه، (( خُلي سبيله)). 

فهل يمكن أن يكون مرادهم أن المسلم الذي يقاتل مع الكفار ضد المسلمين إلى أن يقع في الأسر، يحقن دمه، و يخلى سبيله، ولا يعاقب بشيء؟!

قطعاً لا.. 

فلو أن مسلماً قاتل مع قطاعٍ مفسدين مسلمين، ثم قُدر عليه قبل التوبة لأبيح دمه، وقتلَ وصُلبَ، أو قطعت يده ورجله من خلاف.
فهل يصح -مع هذا- أن يقال: إن المسلم الذي يقاتل أهل الإسلام في صفوف الكفار، إذا وقع في الأسر، يخلى سبيله إن ثبت إسلامه؟!!

قطعاً لا..

مقصودُ الفقهاء من كلامهم صورٌ تقتضي اتصاف الأسير بما يمنع عقوبته. ككونه مكرهاً، أو كونه أحدث إسلاماً يجب ما قبله، أو نحو ذلك من الصور المشروحة آنفاً.
أما صورة المسلم الذي يخرج مع الكفار، ثم لم يزل -باختياره- ضارباً بسيفه، مقاتلاً محارباً في صف الكفار، إلى أن يأسره المسلمون، فهذه لا محل لها هنا. 

يقول القاضي أبو يعلى -رحمه الله- : "إذا ادَّعى (الأسير) إسلاماً سابقاً، يُرجَع إلى شاهد الحال: فإن لم يكن معه سلاحٌ قُبل منه، ولم يقتل. وإن كان معه سلاحٌ قتل". (نقله ابن مفلح في نكته على المحرر 2/321).
فالقاضي -رحمه الله- يشترط لقبول دعوى الإسلام ألا يكون مع الأسير سلاحٌ. لأن وجود السلاح قرينة إصراره على القتال المبيح لدمه، المكذب لدعوى إسلامه. 

أما حسب تقرير الشيخ الفاضل حاتم -وفقه الله-، فحتى لو كان مع الأسير سلاح، وكان ممعناً في قتاله وقتله للمسلمين، إلى أن أمكن الله منه، فإنه يخلى سبيله!!!
فقط يكفي أن يشهد معه أحدٌ أنه مسلمٌ، وينتهي كل شيءٍ!!
و أظن الخطأ في هذا الفهم ظاهر لمن تأمل.
إذا علم هذا فما علاقة هذه المسألة بلوثة الإرجاء التي ذكرتها في كلامي؟؟

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

كما قلتُ آنفاً : الشيخ حاتم -سلمه الله- كتب كتابه وفي ذهنه صورة واحدة:
(مسلم يقاتل في صفوف الكفار مختاراً).
فحمل كلام الفقهاء في (الأسير يدعى الإسلام) على تلك الصورة الذهنية المسيطرة.
ثم لما رأى الفقهاء يستدلون بحديث سهل بن بيضاء، حمله هو الآخر على تلك الصورة الذهنية، ولم يتفطن إلى عارض الإكراه.
ثم التزم لازم دليله، فأثبت الإيمان لمحارب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، لما أراد التعليق على فقه الحديث.

ومن هنا دخل الإشكال.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

(3)
مما ذكرته في مقالتي أن الشيخ حاتماً -رفع الله قدره- جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)!
وإنما أخَّرت هذه المسألة عن الأولى، لكونها (تخصُّصيةً)، قد لا يدرك أبعادها بعضُ قراء كلامي هذا.
فمن لا يعرف الفرق بين الإيمان الظاهر والباطن، وحقيقة التلازم بينهما، فليتجاوز هذه الفقرة إلى ما بعدها.

وقبل ذكر عبارة الشيخ حاتم يحسن التنبيه إلى ما نتفق عليه جميعاً من طريقة أهل السنة: أن من تلفظ بالكفر الصريح، فإنه يكفر ظاهراً وباطناً، ولا يجوز أن يتلفظ أحدٌ بكلمة الكفر، ثم يقول قائلٌ : نحكم بكفر ظاهراً، والله يتولى سريرته. ومن قال هذا فقد دخل في بعضِ لوثات الإرجاء الغالي. 

لن أطيل في تقرير هذا، لأني أراه -في الجملة- محل اتفاقٍ بيني وبين الشيخ وائل، لكن خلافنا: هل قال به الشيخ حاتم، أو لا؟

يقول الشيخ حاتم (ص70) : "أمّا إذا صرَّح الشخص بحبّه لدين الكفار، أو بتمنيه نصرة دينهم على دين المسلمين، فتصريحُه هذا كُفرٌ يُكَفَّرُ به , وإن كان باطنُه (مع ذلك) قد يخالف ظاهره ، لكنّنا إنما نحكم بالظاهر، والله تعالى يتولَّى السرائر".
فالشيخ حاتم سيحكم بالكفر لمن يقول إنه (يحب دين الكفار) بناءً على ظاهره، وأما الباطن فالله يتولاه.

فهل أخطأت على الشيخ أو نسبت له ما لم يقل؟!
وقد رأيتُ الشيخ وائلاً اجتهد -مأجوراً إن شاء الله- في إثبات سوء فهمي لكلام الشيخ حاتم، لكنه -في الواقع- أثبت لي صحةَ دعواي، كما أثبتَ أنه -كالشيخ حاتم- يجوِّز الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه يحب دين الكفار، وهذا عينُ ما زعمت أنها لوثة أرجاء.

ذكر أخي الشيخ وائل إن مقصود الشيخ حاتم أن من أعلن محبة دين الكفار بلسانه، فإنه يكفر. ثم قال: "فإن جاء، واعتذر بأنه إنما قال ذلك من أجل الحصول على عرض من الدنيا (غير مكره)، فهو كافرٌ عند الشيخ حاتم حتى مع هذا التصريح، ولا يُقبل منه هذا الاعتذار، حتى مع احتمال صدقه في الباطن لأن مناط التكفير قد تحقق لنا في الظاهر، والله سبحانه يتولى سريرته".

إذن رأي الشيخين -رضي الله عنهما- أن الذي يعلن بلسانه محبةَ دين الكفار، ثم يأتي ويعتذر بأنه قال ذلك لأجل الدنيا، فإن مناط التكفير يكون قد تحقق لنا في الظاهر، والله سبحانه يتولى سريرته.
لكن أئمة أهل السنة يقولون: من قال إنه (يحب دين الكفار)، فقد تحقق مناط كفره الظاهر والباطن، حتى لو ادَّعى أنه قال ذلك طمعاً في الدنيا. 
(والكلام هنا عن العامد ، العالم ، المختار).

يسألني أخي الشيخ وائل ويقول: "ألا يُتصوَّر وقوع حالةٍ يكون القائلُ فيها صادقاً في دعواه: أنه إنما قال ما قال لعرضٍ من الدنيا وإن كان يعتقد بغضَ دين الكفار".
وأقول : بلى يتصوَّر ذلك بداهةً. لكنه من قال إنه (يحب دين الكفار)، فإنه يكفر بذلك ظاهراً وباطناً، صدق في كلامه أو كذب.
فإن كان صادقاً في قوله: (إنه يحب دين الكفار)، كفر ظاهراً وباطناً لأجل محبته لهم.
وإن قال ذلك طمعاً في الدنيا، وكان كاذباً في قوله: إنه ( يحب دين الكفار)، كفر ظاهراً وباطناً، لاستخفافه ونطقه بكلمة الكفر.

وهذا معنى قولِ أبي العباس ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- : "من قال بلسانه كلمة الكفر من غير حاجةٍ عامداً لها، عالماً بأنها كلمة كفر، فإنه يكفر بذلك ظاهراً و باطناً. و لأنا لا نجوز أن يقال: إنه في الباطن يجوز أن يكون مؤمناً، و من قال ذلك فقد مرق من الإسلام". وقال في موضعٍ : "من جوَّز هذا فقد خلع ربقة الإسلام من عنقه". الصارم (1/523).

وسواءٌ قبل هذا أخي الشيخ وائل هذا التقرير أو لم يقبله. فهل افتريتُ على الشيخ حاتم حين قلت إنه جوَّز ثبوت الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه محبة دين الكفار؟؟
الشيخ حاتم يقول هذا.. والشيخ وائل يوافقه ،،، والله الهادي.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

ذكر أخي الشيخ وائل أن الشيخ حاتماً قرر في كتابه أنه (لا يكفر إنسانٌ بعملٍ أو قولٍ، إلا وقد كفر قلبه)، وأن (من كفر ظاهراً بترك الصلاة فقد كفر باطناً). وتساءل: لماذا لم أجعل هذا التقعيد تفسيراً لكلامه الذي زعمت أن فيه "لوثة إرجاء".

وأقول لأخي وائل: لأجل هذا التقعيد وصفت خطأ الشيخ حاتم -سلمه الله- بأنه: "لوثة إرجاء".
ولو أنه خالف في التقعيد -وحاشاه- لكان الحديث عن أكبر من مجرد لوثة.
وقد تقدم حديثُ ابن تيمية عن "خلع ربقة الإسلام"، و "المروق منه".

كثيرون اليوم يقرِّرون مثل هذه القواعد، ويكتبون فيها، ويناظرون عليها.
فإذا حاققت معهم وجدتهم يحفظون ألفاظها، ويخرقون معانيها عن التطبيق.
وطالما خرج تقريرها وتقرير نقيضها من رأسٍ واحدةٍ.
والله الهادي.

هذا ما يتعلق بكتاب الولاء والبراء للشيخ حاتم -وفقه الله-. وفيه مآخذ أخرى غير هذه. والكتاب -في الجملة- يعوزه الكثير من تحرير استدلالاته وشواهده. وكاتبه -مع براعته وفطنته- إلا أنه استخدم فيه مهاراته الكتابية والجدلية، أكثر من مهارته البحثية. وقد ظهر أثر ذلك حين أطلق القول بأن التكفير بالمظاهرة العملية قولٌ محدث في الإسلام (ص142). فمثل هذا الإطلاق يحتاج إلى استقراءٍ تامٍ لأقوال أهل العلم، وهو ما لا أظن الشيخ فعله، لأن أقوال العلماء الناقضة لكلامه هذا كثيرةٌ معروفةٌ قريبةٌ، يستطيع الشيخ الوصول لها بسهولةٍ في مصادر مشهورة في متناول يده.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

(4)

كنت ذكرتُ في مقالتي أني لمستُ من الشيخ حاتم (نبرة تبري وتنصل) من دعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله- وذلك من خلال تكراره لعبارة (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب). فجاء أخي الشيخ وائل ليلومني على سوء ظني، وذكر أن الشيخ حاتماً أثنى على الدعوة، فكيف حملتُ كلامه على معنى (التبري والتنصل)؟

لا أدري ما الذي فهمه أخي الشيخ وائل من قولي: (نبرة تبري وتنصل). وكأنه فهم مقصودي أن الشيخ حاتماً يتبرأ من دعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-  على معنى المجافاة والعداوة. وهذا المعنى ما أردته ولا خطر لي على بالٍ. وسياق كلامي كله يأباه. كيف وأنا أخاطب الشيخ حاتماً خطاب المعاتب الذي يستكثر منه ما يقبل من غيره من الأبعدين.

ما قصدته أن الشيخ حاتماً -شرف الله مقداره- جعل نفسه خارج الصورة وهو يتحدث عن (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب). فقد ظل يتحدث عن الغلو لدى أناسٍ اسمهم:  (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)، وذكر أن الغلو في (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب كثير)، وأن على (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب) دراسة أخطاء الشيخ، ورفع صوتهم بإنكارها. 

فهذه الخطاب الموجه لـ (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب) هو ما عنيته بحديثي عن نبرة التبري و التنصل.
وهذا -أيضاً- ما قصدته حين ذكرتُ أنه لا يوجد في هذه البلاد سلفي يتحدَّث عن شيءٍ اسمه (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب).

ظاهر كلام الشيخ حاتمٍ أنه قسم السلفية عندنا إلى قسمين: أتباع وغير أتباع لمحمد بن عبدالوهاب. ثم وضع نفسه في القسم الثاني، وتوجه بخطابه للقسم الأول مطالباً إياهم بمراجعة أخطاء محمد بن عبدالوهاب، ورفع الصوت بإنكارها.

لأجل هذا تساءلت في مقالتي: "من هم هؤلاء الأتباع؟.. وما مذهبهم؟.. وما الأصل الجامع لهم؟". 

كم أتمنى لو أكون مخطئاً في فهم كلام الشيخ حاتم. بل أقول -صادقاً إن شاء الله- إني أتلهف لو يشفيني أخي الشيخ وائل -بحكم قربه من الشيخ حاتم- بجوابه عن هذا السؤال (ولو في رسالةٍ خاصةٍ).

هل الشيخ حاتم يعتبر نفسه من أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب؟ أو أنه يقسم السلفية في بلادنا إلى أتباع وغير أتباع لمحمد بن عبدالوهاب؟؟
أما إن كانت الثانية: فهذا ما أردته من حديثي عن نبرة (التبري والتنصل).
و أما إن كانت الأولى، فالحمدلله أولاً وآخراً، وأعتذر للجميع عن سوء فهمي لعبارات الشيخ حاتم -سلمه الله-.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

الشيخ وائل نقل نصاً عن الشيخ ابن بازٍ -رحمه الله- استخدم فيه عبارة (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب) في مجموع فتاويه (1/399).
وإن أراد أخي الشيخ وائلٌ أتيته بنصوصٍ أخرى لمن هو أقدم من الشيخ ابن بازٍ -رحمه الله- استخدموا فيها هذه الصيغة.

لكن سؤالي لأخي الشيخ وائل : 
هل رأى في سياق كلام الشيخ ابن بازٍ -رحمه الله- ما يوهم أنه يخرج نفسه من هذه المسمى حين استخدمه، كما هو ظاهر كلام الشيخ حاتم؟
هنا موضع البحث والاعتراض. 
ثم مع من كان يتحدث الشيخ ابن بازٍ -رحمه الله-، حين استخدم تلك الصيغة؟؟

بالرجوع لفتاوى الشيخ ستجد كلامه جاء جواباً عن أسئلة وردت إليه من الخارج. هذا نصها :
ما هي الوهابية وهل هي مذهب خامس أم تتبع بعض المذاهب الأربعة؟..هل الوهابيون ينكرون شفاعة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام؟...هل ما أشيع أن أتباع الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله- لما استولوا على الجزيرة العربية ووصلوا إلى المدينة المنورة ربطوا خيولهم في الروضة الشريفة الواقعة في مسجد الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ؟.

هذا هو الطرف الذي كان يخاطبه الشيخ ابنُ بازٍ -رحمه الله-.
فهل يريد أخي الشيخ وائلٌ أن نجعل الحديث بيننا وبين الشيخ حاتم، كما نتحدث مع مثل ذاك السائل الجاهل بدعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-؟

ليرجع أخي الشيخ وائل لمقالتي، وسيجدني أقول بالحرف الواحد: "هذه الكلمة يمكن فهم المقصود منها حين يكون البحث مع صوفي مخرِّف أو رافضي ممخرق، أو مع شخصٍ يعيش خارج النطاق الجغرافي لتلك الدعوة. أما حين يكون الكلام مع مثل الشيخ حاتم بمشربه السَّلفي، فمن العسير فهم مراده بكلمة (أتباع الشيخ محمد)". 

فهذا موضع الاعتراض، وهذا موجب الإشكال في عبارة الشيخ حاتم.

ولمعترضٍ هنا أن يقول : وهل الانتساب لمحمد بن عبدالوهاب فرضٌ لازم؟

وأقول : لم أقل هذا. وليس لعاقلٍ أن يقوله. و هذه النقطة بالذات هي سبب اعتراضي على استخدام تلك الصيغة في كلام الشيخ حاتم.
فالانتساب للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب إن كان على معنى العصبية والتبعية المطلقة، فلا أحد يرضى أن ينسب إليه على هذا المعنى.
وأما إن كان المقصود بالتبعية تعظيم الشيخ محمد ومحبته، ومشاركته في الأصول، أوالنشأة السلفية في نطاق دعوته، فهذا القدر من المفترض أن يشمل الشيخ حاتماً كما يشمل كل سلفي في هذه البلاد. فما المعنى الذي جعل الشيخ حاتماً يصنف أناساً تحت اسم (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)، ثم يخرج نفسه من هذا المسمى؟

إنما يسوغ هذا إذا التصنيف إذا كان الشيخ حاتم يرى أصلاً جامعاً لأولئك الأتباع زائداً عن أصول الدعوة السلفية. فهنا يحق له أن يتحدث عن أولئك الأتباع بهذه الطريقة. كما يحق لهم أن يسألوه عن هذا الأصل الذي أوجب له تصنيفهم تحت هذا الاسم، وإخراج نفسه منه.

فهو إما أن يصنف نفسه داخل الدائرة.
أو يأبى مبدأ التصنيف كله له ولغيره.
أو يصنف غيره، ويخرج نفسه، وهنا يأتي الإشكال.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

(5)

سألني أخي الشيخ وائل : "هل هناك مسائل خلافية بين أئمة الدعوة في مسائل التكفير؟
وإن وُجِدَت فكيف تُفسر ذلك ؟ أم أنهم لم يختلفوا في مسائل التكفير اختلافا حقيقياً أبداً ؟

وأقول لأخي : بلى. قد اختلفوا.
وتفسير هذا الخلاف، هو ما ظللنا نردِّده ونرفع أصواتنا به:
لا يوجد شيء اسمه وهابية!
الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله- أطلق دعوةً تجديديةً لطريقة السلف في الأصول العقدية، وفي منهج التلقي.
دعوة امتد أثرها على مدى أكثر من قرنين ونصف من الزمان، شاعت في أرجاء الجزيرة العربية، باديتها وحاضرتها.
دعوة تتبنى طريقة السلف في الاعتقاد، ومبدؤها الأخذ بالدليل، وإن غلب على الأكثير من علمائها الفقه الحنبلي المطعَّم باختيارات ابن تيمية وتلميذه.
و يوجد داخل هذه الدعوة العالم والجاهل، وفي علمائها المحقق والمتوسط، و فيهم المجتهد والمقلد.
ويوجد ردودٌ ومناقشات داخل إطارها، كما يوجد ردود ومناقشات مع المخالفين.

وإذا استثنيت المشرب السلفي، فلا يوجد أصلٌ علمي جامعٌ بين علماء هذه الدعوة يوجب تصنيفها تحت مسمى فرقة أو جماعة أو (أتباع فلان).

غير أن تلك الدعوة نشأت على أساسها دولة مترامية الأطراف على ثلاث مراحل تاريخية.
في المرحلة الأولى كان الشيخ و تلاميذه يقودون مسيرة الدعوة ويسوسونها.
وفي المرحلة الثانية والثالثة، اشتبه تاريخ الدعوة بتاريخ الدولة والملك.

وازداد الاشتباه و الإشكال لاحقاً بسبب حركة "الإخوان" الذين أسهموا واستُخدموا في تأسيس الدولة الثالثة، وكانوا -في الجملة- أهل صدقٍ وديانةٍ وتضحيةٍ، غير أن الجهل كثيرٌ فيهم، و لبعضهم تصرفات في الدماء والأموال كانت محل اعتراضٍ وإنكارٍ من أهل العلم. وأكثر الانتقادات التي كتبت -من غير الخصوم- على دعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله- جاءت نتيجةً لسمعةٍ سيئةٍ سببتها وقائعُ جرت على أيدي بعض أولئك الإخوان -رحمهم الله وعفا عنهم-.

فإن أخذتَ هذا التاريخ الطويل العريضَ كله قطعةً واحدةً، ورسمتَ في رأسك شيئاً اسمه (الوهابية)، أو (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)، ثم حمَّلت فلاناً مسؤولية كلام فلانٍ، وحملتَ العالمَ تصرفَ السائس، وألصقت بأهل العلم تصرفات الرعاع. فسوف تظلم وتجور في حكمك. 
بل لو حمَّلت بعض علماء الدعوة تبعة كلام بعضهم الآخر، فلن توفَّق للإنصاف.

ها نحن اليوم نعيش في هذه البلاد المترامية الأطراف الممتلئة بالعلماء وطلبة العلم السائرين على الطريقة السنية السلفية.
فهل نضع هؤلاء تحت اسم (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)، ثم نبدأ في قياس نسبةِ الغلو فيهم؟!

هل يحمل عالمٌ في الرياض مسؤولية خطأ آخر في تبوك، أو يحمل عالمٌ في مكة مسؤولية خطأ خطيبٍ في جيزان، أو قاضٍ في عرعر مسؤولية طالب علم في الدمام، أو يحمل باحثٌ في نجران، مسؤولية خطأ واعظٍ في حفر الباطن. فضلاً عن أن يُحمَّل أحدٌ منهم تصرفات العامة والدهماء، أو حتى الساسة والعسكر.

لا شك أن هذا مسلك جائرٌ ظالمٌ. وأشد منه جوراً، من يتجاوز عصرنا هذا، فيسحب هذه المحاكمة لتشمل جميع علماء البلاد وعامتهم على مدى قرنين ونصف من الزمان.

هذه المسلك لا يسوغ ولا يجوز، إلا في حالةٍ واحدةٍ، وهي أن يجمع هؤلاء أصلٌ نظريٌّ، أو منهج خاطئ في الاستدلال وبناء المسائل، وهو ما نطالب الشيخ حاتماً أو غيره ببيانه إن كان عندهم شيءٌ من ذلك، وهو ما أرجو ألا وجودَ له عندهم.

ولعل أخي الشيخ وائل يقول: إنه لا هو ولا الشيخ حاتم يحملان أحداً مسؤولية أحدٍ.
وأقول : تصنيف إخوانكم تحت اسم (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)، ثم إخراج أنفسكم من هذا الاسم، ينتهي إلى هذا لا محالة.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

(6)

كما تقدم، فإن كلام الشيخ حاتم جاء مجملاً، وهو يتحدث عن الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-، وعن الغلو فيمن سماهم أتباعه.
و مع أن البحث في وجود غلوٍّ في المنتسبين للشيخ، ليس هو أساس البحث والاعتراض، فلدي ههنا نصوصٌ أود أن أسوقها لمن أراد أن تتضح له الصورة دون لبسٍ.
هي نصوصٌ لبعض أئمة تلك الدعوة المباركة تكشف بعض التفاصيل التي لا يعرفها الكثيرون حول وقائع أساءت لمسيرة الدعوة، وكانت محل إنكارٍ أهل العلم.

النص الأول يتعلق برسالة بعث بهاء جماعةٌ من العلماء للملك عبدالعزيز -رحمهم الله جميعاً- حين اعتدى بعض "الإخوان" على حجاجٍ من أهل اليمن. وهذا نصها:
"من محمد بن عبد اللطيف، وسعد بن حمد بن عتيق، وسليمان بن سحمان، وصالح بن عبد العزيز، وعبد العزيز بن عبد اللطيف، وعمر بن عبد اللطيف، وعبد الله بن حسن، ومحمد بن إبراهيم، إلى الإمام المكرم: عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل فيصل، سلمه الله تعالى ; سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. فاعلم ـ أطال الله بقاءك ـ أن الذي فعل هذا الأمر أناس من جهال العوام الذين ليس لهم عناية بمدارك الأحكام، ولا معرفة لهم بالحلال والحرام، وهذا لا يحل في دين الله وشرعه، فالواجب عليك : أداء ما أخذوا من أموالهم، وتأديبهم على ما فعلوه من الأمور التي يعود ضررها على الإسلام والمسلمين.
ومعلوم : أنك قد أعدت وأبديت وبالغت في نصيحتهم وتحذيرهم، من الأمور التي تخالف الشرع، ولكن المقدر كائن لا محالة. ويلزمك المبادرة بالقيام في ذلك. لأن هذا من أهم الأمور، وفيها صيانة لعرضك وأعراض المسلمين، وبراءة لذمتك نرجو الله أن يوفقك ويسددك ويعينك. والسلام". (الدرر السنية 9/343).

وهذه رسالة أخرى من الشيخ عبدالله العنقري -رحمه الله- يقول فيها: 
"أما بعد: فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى، لما من على بادية نجدٍ، في آخر هذا الزمان، بالإقبال على تعلم دين الإسلام، والعمل به، وكثر ذلك فيهم وانتشر، ورأى الشيطان منهم قوةً في ذلك، وحرصاً على الخير، يئس منهم أن يردَّهم على حالهم الأولى، التي انتقلوا منها، فأخذ في فتح أبوابٍ من أبواب الشر، حسَّنها لهم وزينها، وجعلها في قالب القوة والصلابة في الدين، وأن من أخذ بها فهم المتمسكون بملة إبراهيم، ومن تركها فقد ترك ملة إبراهيم... إلى أن قال : "إذا علم هذا؛ فمن الأمور التي أدخلها (الشيطان) على الإخوان- وفقهم الله تعالى- أنه غلَّظ أمر الأعراب عندهم، حتى صار منهم من يعتقد كفرهم مطلقاً، ومنهم من يرى جهادهم، حتى يلتزموا سكنى القرى". (الدرر السنية 9/ 127). 

وفي رسالةٍ ثالثةٍ للشيخ سليمان بن سحمان -رحمه الله- يقول : 
"اعلم: أنه قد حدث في هذه الأزمان, من بعض (الإخوان) من الغلو, والمجاوزة للحد في بعض المسائل الدينية, والأوامر الشرعية, ما يجب على كل مسلم إنكاره, وبيان خطأ من أحدثه في الدين, من غير بينة, ولا برهان, ولا حجة , يجب المصير إليها, من السنة والقرآن؛ ولا قال بها أحد من أئمة الإسلام, الذين هم معالم الهدى, ومصابيح الدجا, وهم القدوة, وبهم الأسوة في بيان مراتب الدين". الدرر السنية (2/349).

هذه نصوص لبعض العلماء في إنكار ما كان يقع من تعدٍ في الدماء أو الحقوق، وأحسب أن هناك غيرها الكثير، غير أن هذا ما بين يدي الآن. وقد قلت وكرَّرت أني أكتب حال سفر وغربة، وجلُّ ما أثبته هنا، مصدره تقييدات قديمةٌ محفوظة لديَّ على الجهاز. ومرادي من ذكر هذه النصوص أن من أعظم الجناية والظلم تحميل أهل العلم ما لا يد لهم فيه. وإنما يتحمل العلماء -فقط- مسؤولية تقريراتهم النظرية والتطبيقية. 
فمن أراد أن يحاسب أو ينقد عالماً فلينظر لكلامه هو وحده دون سواه.

وقد كان علامة العراق الشيخ محمد بهجت الأثري يذب عن دعوة الشيخ ويقول: "الغلو والتعصب الذي التزمه بعض عامة نجدٍ في بعض الأعمال هو ما لا يسلم من مثله خواص الناس في كل عصرٍ ومصرٍ أبداً... لكنَّ علماءهم لا يسكتون لهم على منكرٍ ارتكبوه. وحاشا لله أن يكون علماء نجدٍ الأعلام غلاةً متشددين". 
وذكر -رحمه الله- أن أولئك العلماء في "معتقداتهم السلفية لم يحولوا عن عن هدي الرسول الأعظم -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قيد شعرةٍ". 
وذكر أن هذا ما تحقَّقه من مصنفاتهم، ومما بلغه من ثقات الرواة. 
(ذكر هذا في تعليقه على تاريخ نجد للآلوسي، في الموضع الذي استشهد به أخونا الشيخ وائل).

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

و مما يحسن التنبيه عليه أن تلك الأحداث التي استنكرها العلماء، كانت مصاحبةً لنشأة الدولة السعودية الثالثة الحالية، لذا فإن بحثها له حساسية سياسية، وأخرى قبلية.
والإشكال في القبلية أكثر منه في السياسية. ولعل الخير في طيِّ ذلك كله ودفنه، فذاك أشفى وأصفى للقلوب.
أو على الأقل حصر البحث في الدوائر العلمية دون غيرها من المنابر العامة.
و (الإخوان) لم يكونوا دائماً طرفاً معتدياً، بل كان التعدي يقع منهم وعليهم.
والاهتمام بالعلم النافع، وتأليف القلوب، أولى من التنقيب في مثل تلك الوقائع التي مضى فيها المختلفون لخالقهم.

وقد كان الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ (12/170) إذا سئل عن الإخوان وما جرى منهم، ينشد قول الشاعر :
دع عنك شيئا مضى لسبيله    ......     وعليك بما غالك في يومك فاقبل

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

ومع ذلك، فمن أراد أن أن ينبشَ في هذا، ويبحث بحثاً تاريخياً، و يتحمل العواقب والتبعة فهذا شأنه. لكنَّ الواجب المتعين الفصل بين هذه الوقائع، وبين تلك الدعوة المباركة؛ التي أطلقها الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله-، والذي كانت آراؤه و سيرته في هذا الباب مثالاً صادقاً للنهج السلفي الواضح الجلي. وكان تعامله وتعامل تلاميذه مع الناس -في الجملة- موزوناً بميزان الكتاب والسنة. فكان هو وطلابه وأولاده يجتهدون في نصرةِ الحق بقوةٍ وحزمٍ، لكن ينكرون الغلو فيه.

فمما رأيته للشيخ -رحمه الله- من إنكار الغلو أنه بلغه عن فلانٍ وفلانٍ أنهم أنكروا على بعض الأشراف تقبيل الناس لأيديهم، ولبسهم العمامة الخضراء. فكتب لهم الشيخ يقول: "الإنسان لا يجوز له الإنكار إلا بعد المعرفة؛ فأول درجات الإنكار: معرفتك أن هذا مخالف لأمر الله. وأما تقبيل اليد، فلا يجوز إنكار مثله، وهي مسألة فيها اختلافٌ بين أهل العلم، وقد قبل زيد بن ثابت يد ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهم-، وقال: هكذا أمرنا أن نفعل بأهل بيت نبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم-. 
وعلى كل حال، فلا يجوز لهم إنكار كلِّ مسألةٍ لا يعرفون حكم الله فيها. 
وأما لبس الأخضر، فإنها أحدثت قديماً تمييزاً لأهل البيت، لئلا يظلمهم أحدٌ، أو يقصِّر في حقهم من لا يعرفهم. وقد أوجب الله لأهل بيت رسول -الله صلى الله عليه وسلم- على الناس حقوقاً، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يسقط حقهم، ويظن أنه من التوحيد، بل هو من الغلو". (الدرر 8/51).

وقد أنكر الشيخ عبدالله بن الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمهما الله- واقعةً حدثت في زمنه أقدم فيها بعض الجهلة على إحراق كتبٍ لبعض أهل الطائف توهموها كتباً بدعية، فكتب الشيخ يقول: "ما اتفق لبعض البدو في إتلافِ بعض كتبِ أهل الطائف، إنما صدر منه لجهله، وقد زُجر هو وغيره عن مثل ذلك" الدرر (1/228).

فهذا حالهم مع الكتب، فكيف مع الدماء والأنفس.

يقول المستشرق بركهارت المعاصر للدولة السعودية الأولى -وكان بمكة حين دخلها الإمام سعود بن عبدالعزيز- : "لم يزل أهل مكة يذكرون اسم سعود بالشكر والرضى حتى الآن. وما زالت معاملة الجنود الطيبة تذكر بثناء ومدح وبالخصوص معاملتهم في أيام الحج والزيارات. ولم يستطيعوا أن ينسوا تلك المعاملة العادلة التي شاهدوها من جيوشه". ().

فليقارن هذا ببعض ما وقع لاحقاً من بعض ذوي الجهالة عند نشأة الدولة الثالثة، من وقائع أنكرها العلماء وتبرأوا منها. وهذا الإنكار منه ما حفظ لنا في رسائلهم، ومنه ما بلغنا شفاهاً من الشيوخ، ولم يقيد في الكتب.

و لستُ أريد من كلامي هذا البراءة مما وقع في الدولتين الثانية والثالثة، مما أفتى به العلماء أو أمروا به. بل مقصودي أن على الناقد والدارس أن يدرك أن رأي علماء الدعوة وموقفهم يؤخذُ من أقوالهم وفتاواهم المحفوظة في مصنفاتهم، وليس من تهورات ذوي الجهالة، ولا من وقائع حكمتها ملابسات السياسة، أكثر مما حكمتها قواعد الديانة. ثم إن النقد لكلامهم يكون بالعلم والحجة، وليس بالتهويل الخالي من المضامين.

كما أني لا أريد -أيضاً- من كلامي هذا الوصولَ إلى نفي التكفير والقتال عن الشيخ محمد وتلاميذه -رحمهم الله- في الدولة الأولى، فسيرة الشيخ واضحةٌ وضوحَ الشمس. كان يقاتل من قاتله، ولم يكن كل قتاله ولا أكثره سببه التكفير. لكنه -أيضاً- كان يقاتل أهل البلد التي يصر أهلها على الشرك بعد مراسلة علمائهم ورؤسائهم وإقامة الحجة عليهم، فإن تعصب لهم أحدٌ وقاتل معهم، قاتله الشيخ، وجعل حكمه حكمهم.

تماماً كما فعل الصديق -رضي الله عنه- مع أهل الردة.

فهذا مقتضى الأدلة، وهو مقتضى ما يقرِّره أهل العلم في مثل الحال التي عالجها الشيخ -رحمه الله-.
وقد رأيتُ بعض من كتب معترضاً يطالب الشيخ بأن يقيم الحجة على أهل كل بلدةٍ فرداً فرداً!!
فمثل هذا القائل لا يعرف سنة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مع أهل الكفر الأصلي، ولا يعرف سيرة الصديق مع أهل الردة.

وأما الشيخ محمد فقد كانت سيرته مبنيةً على علمٍ وبصيرةٍ. و من قرأها بعلمٍ وإنصاف، فلن يرفع صوته مطالباً (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب) بإنكار أخطائه، بل سيرفع صوته بشكر الله وحمده أن هيأ مثل هذا الإمام المصلح المجدِّد لطريقة السلف.

ومع هذا فالتخطئة بعلمٍ لا ضيرَ فيها، وإنما الذي يعاب إجمال الكلام ورميه دون حجةٍ أو برهانٍ.
والأصول إذا صحَّت على وفق طريقة السلف، فإن الخلاف في التنزيل على الوقائع و الأعيان متصورٌ. وقد اختلف العلماء في تكفير التتار مع انتسابهم للإسلام، واختلفوا في تكفير الخوارج، واختلفوا في تكفير جملةٍ من الفرق البدعية الغالية. بل قد اختلف الصحابة -أول الأمر- في تكفير مانعي الزكاة. 

فالاختلاف في مثل هذا واردٌ، غير أن الفارق بين أئمة الدعوة وغيرهم من أهل العلم، وجود من يتبنى قولهم وينصره بالسيف.

وقد تكلم الشوكاني -رحمه الله- في رسالته (دفع العدو الصائل ص34) عن تحاكم أهل البوادي باليمن لعوائدهم القبلية، فحكم بكفرهم وردتهم، ثم قال: "هؤلاء جهادهم واجب، وقتالهم متعين، حتى يقبلوا أحكام الإسلام، ويذعنوا لها، ويحكموا بينهم بالشريعة المطهرة، ويخرجوا من جميع ما هم فيه من الطواغيت الشيطانية". 

فلو تهيأت للشوكاني سيفٌ ودولةٌ، وطبق هذه الحكم، كيف سيتحدث التاريخ عنه، إذا قاتل أولئك الدهماء، واستباح دماءهم وأموالهم؟
وهل سيتحدث أحدٌ عن وجوب رفع الصوت بمراجعة أخطاء الشوكاني؟!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

(7)
يسألني الشيخ وائل:
هل وقع في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب (الشيخ أو أئمة الدعوة) أخطاء في تقرير بعض مسائل التكفير العقدية ؟ 
هل وقع فيها شيء من الأخطاء في الممارسات العملية ؟

وأقول : هذا السؤال لا معنى له، بعدما ذكرت لك أنه يقع بين علماء هذه الدعوة خلافٌ، حتى في مسائل التكفير.
فنتيجة هذا أنه لا بد أن يكون قد وقع خطأ. 
وتبقى مشكلة أخي الشيخ وائل وغيره: الإصرار على أخذ تاريخ هذه الدعوة قطعةً واحدةٍ، فيظل الواحد منهم يتحدث ويتساءل: هل وقعت أخطاء في الدعوة، وهل وقع غلو، وهل ، وهل ، وهل...؟؟
ولو تعامل مع كل عالمٍ بما يقوله وما يفتي به، لاتضحت له الصورة جليةً خاليةً من كل لبسٍ.

وكما قلت -آنفاً- فإن الخلاف في مسائل التكفير (نظرياً ، وعملياً) أمرٌ واردٌ وسائغٌ حتى داخل الدائرة السنية السلفية. وليست موجبات التكفير مما يتعين أن يتفق عليه العلماء. ويكفي مطالعة أبواب (الردة) في كتب الفقه، للوقوف على مسائل يتنازع في التكفير بها أهل العلم.

لكني - مع ذلك- لا أعلم لدى أئمة هذه الدعوة ما يمكن اعتباره خطأً صرفاً يستوجب أن ترتفع الأصوات بإنكاره كما هو مطلب الشيخ حاتم.
اللهم إلا مسألتان اثنتان، ظهر فيهما الخلاف فيهما مؤخراً، وقال بهما رؤوسٌ كبار.
لكن لا أظن أخي الشيخ وائلاً، و لا الشيخ حاتماً سيفرحان بإقراري بهذين الخطأين، لأنه أقرارٌ في (الاتجاه المعاكس). 
المسألة الأولى : ما يقرره بعض شيوخنا، ونحا إليه الشيخ حاتم من (إطلاق) القول بأن المظاهرة العملية (كلها)  ذنب وليست كفراً.
و المسألة الثانية: القول بأن التحاكم لشريعة غير شريعة الإسلام من الكفر الأصغر.
فهاتان المسألتان عندي تندرجان تحت عنوان : "الخطأ المحض"، وإن قال بهما من قال من أهل الفضل والعلم في هذه البلاد وغيرها.

ومع ذلك ، فإن الكتابات في الطرفين منشورة مشهورة لا يخفى أمرها على أدنى طالب علمٍ.
فها هو الشيخ حاتم يرانا -نحن الذين سماهم (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)- نختلف ويرد بعضنا على بعض، تماماً كما فعل السلف -رحمهم الله-.
فما المطلوب أكثر من هذا؟؟

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

(8)

سألني أخي الشيخ وائلٌ عن رأيي في الانتقادات التي أبداها كل ٌمن رشيد رضا، وصديق حسن خان، والآلوسي، والألباني -رحمهم الله جميعاً-. وتساءل إن كنت سأقول إن نقدَ هؤلاء يعبر عن تبري وتنصل من الدعوة؟! أو أنهم يجهلون حقيقة التوحيد، أو حقيقةَ الدعوة.

ولا أدري أين رآني أخي قلت: إن كل نقدٍ يوجه لدعوة الشيخ لا يمكن تفسيره إلا بمثل هذا.
اعتراضي كان على فاضلٍ يعيش داخل هذه الدعوة، وينشأ في ظلالها، ثم يتحدث عن أناسٍ اسمهم: (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب).
وأحسب أني شرحت هذا بما هو كافٍ -إن شاء الله-.

وأما بالنسبة لتلك الأسماء الأربعة، فأعلمهم بكتب وتاريخ أئمة الدعوة أولهم، و هو الشيخ رشيد رضا -رحمه الله-. وهو الذي قال ليوسف الدجوي -حين كتب متهماً (الوهابية) بالمغالاة في التكفير- : "علماء الوهابية لا يكفرون أحدًا من أهل القبلة إلا بما أجمع فقهاء أهل السنة على أنه كفرٌ وردةٌ عن الإسلام". المنار (19/9).
فهل سيقبل أخي الشيخ وائل هذه الشهادة، كما قبلَ الأخرى؟
أم سيقول العبرة والحجة في الدليل والبرهان، وليس في الأسماء كما نقوله ونطالب به؟

وبالمناسبة، فإن الشيخ رشيد رضا قد يكونُ من أهل الغلو -أيضاً- حسب تقريرات الشيخ حاتم -وفقه الله-. 
فإذا كان الشيخ حاتم يرى المظاهرة العملية كلها ذنباً وليست معصيةً، ويرى التكفير بها غلواً وقولاً محدثاً، فإن الشيخ رشيد رضا -رحمه الله- كان يرى مجرَّد قبول جنسية دولة كافرةٍ دون ضرورةٍ ردةٌ عن دين الإسلام (المنار 25/27). 
فهل سيطالب الشيخ حاتم بأن يرفع أهل مصر أصواتهم بضرورة مراجعة أخطاء رشيد رضا، وعدم السكوت عنها؟!

هذا القول من الشيخ رشيد -رحمه الله-، ضمن أقوالٍ كثيرةٍ مستفيضةٍ، قديمةٍ ومتأخرة، لعلماء الإسلام في حكم مظاهرة الكفار قفز فوقها الشيخ حاتم في بحثه، ولم يلتفت إليها، لينتهي بعد ذلك إلى القول بأن التكفير بالمظاهرة العملية -أي مظاهرة- قول محدثٌ في دين الإسلام!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

(9 )

يسألني الشيخ وائل:
هل ثمة غلاة في دعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله- ممن كتب أو ألَّف كما قد حصل مثل ذلك في بعض أتباع الإمام أحمد أو غيره؟
وإن وجد ذلك فليعطينا أمثلة لذلك، وأن يذكر لنا مظاهر هذا الغلو؟

هذا ما سأل عنه الشيخ وائل ـ عافاه الله-، و إني لأعجب كيف يجتهد أخي كلَّ مرةٍ في صرف بحثنا عما دعا إليه الشيخ حاتم من ضرورة رفع الصوت بإنكار أخطاء (محمد بن عبدالوهاب)، لينقل الكلام عن أتباع الشيخ، وعن وجود الغلو فيهم.

كلام الشيخ حاتم لو اقتصر على وجود من يغلو في الشيخ محمد، لما أثار كلَّ هذه الزوبعة. غير أن الإشكال يكمن في حديثه المجمل عن التكفير لدى الشيخ محمد نفسه، مع ما يعلمه من كون هذه تهمةً قديمةً لم تزل توجه للشيخ -رحمه الله-. فالإجمال في هذا المقام خطأ ظاهرٌ. وقد رأيتُ جملةً من منتديات أهل البدع طارت بكلام الشيخ وهللت له.

وإني لأكرِّرُ عجبي وأعيده: كيف ينزعج الشيخ وائلٌ وغيره من الأحبة حين عينتُ مسألتين وقعتا للشيخ حاتم، وقلت إن فيهما لوثة إرجاء. وفي الوقت نفسه يسوِّغون للشيخ حاتم أن يرمي كلاماً مجملاً عن (أخطااااء) في التكفير لدى الشيخ محمد توجب أن ترتفع الأصوات بإنكارها، من غير أن يسمي لنا هذه الأخطاء.

فهل هـذا من العـدل في شيء؟؟

قلت وأعدتُ وكررتُ :
((الشيخ محمد –رحمه الله- رأسٌ من رؤوس أهل السنة. ومقامه لديهم عالٍ رفيع. فالكلام عنه –بالتالي- يجب أن يكون برويةٍ، وبمنهج موضوعي متزنٍ، مدعَّمٍ بالحجةِ والدليل. ومخالفة هذا المسلك، ستؤدي –بديهةً- إلى ردود فعلٍ وانشقاق)).

هذا موضع النقد الأساس. فتضييع الكلام بالحديث عن أتباعٍ لديهم غلو لا معنى له. 

و سـوف أختصر هذا الطريق على أخي الشيخ وائل، وأورد له نصوصاً رائعةً لباحثٍ بارعٍ معاصرٍ حول ظاهرة الغلو:

"لا بد من وجود (ظاهرة الغلو) في المجتمع البشري".
"ولا بد من وجودها في المجتمع البشري كله، بجميع ألوانه وأديانه".
"الغلو...له أسبابه التي لا ينفك عنها مجتمعٌ بشريٌّ".
"وأي مجتمعٍ يمكن أن يقال : إن جميعَ أفراده على درجةٍ واحدةٍ في كمال التصوُّر الصحيح لجميع الأمور، حتى ينجو جميع أفراده من الغلو".
"هذا المجتمع لم يوجد ولن يوجد".
"هذا أكمل مجتمعٍ بشري عرفته البشرية، وهو مجتمع سيد ولد آدم -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لم ينجُ من ظاهرة الغلو".
"فلم يكن حدوث هذا الغلو من زمنه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- دليلاً على خطأٍ في الدين، ولا على خطأٍ في تعليم الدين".

هذه الكلمات النيرات سوف تريح أخي الشيخ وائل من كثير من التساؤلات التي طرحها والتي تدور حول: هل وجد أو لم يوجد غلو لدى أتباع الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-.

وقـبل أن أنسى، فإن تلك العبارات المنقولة آنفاً هي من نتاج قلم الشيخ الشريف د. حاتم بن عارف العوني في كتابه (الولاء والبراء ص67-68).

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

(10)

سألني الشيخ وائلٌ: ما موقف الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب من المظاهرة العملية للكفار إذا كانت من أجل مصلحة دنيويه وإن قارنها بغض دينهم؟
وتساءل إن كنت أرغب في نقاشٍ علمي حول هذه المسألة.

وأقول لأخي: إن كانت هذه المسألة هي التي عناها الشيخ حاتم حين طالب برفع الأصوات بإنكار (أخطاااء) محمد بن عبدالوهاب. فلعمري لقد جار وظلم في حكمه.
ثم إن مطالبته تلك ليس لها معنى، لأن الكتابات اليوم في هذه المسألة أكثر من أن تحصر، ولعل أكثرها يخالف ما كان يذهب إليه الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-.

وهذه الكتابات خطتها أيدي من يصفهم الشيخ حاتم بـ (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)!
فنقاشنا وجدلنا حول هذه المسألة لن يضيف جديداً، علاوةً على أني لا أملك الوقت لذلك.

أما عن رأي الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله- في هذه المسألة، فالصورة التي تحدث عنها هي صورة: (من يلحق بأهل الكفر، ويقف في صفهم مقاتلاً أهل الإسلام).

هذه الصورة هي التي كفَّر بها الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-.
وكلامه فيها -عندي- هو الحق الذي لا ريب فيه. 
فتلك هي الموالاة المطلقة ،،، وهي المظاهرة التامة الموبقة.

وإلحاقها بصورة الجاسوس -بناءً على كون ضرره أشد- خطأٌ آخرُ في التصوُّر يشبه الخطأ الأول في حكم الأسير المسلم.
وقد رأيتُ الشيخ حاتماً -عافاه الله- يهجم على من لا يقبل هذه الحجة، ويقول (ص90) : "هذه حجة لا مناص من الخضوع لها إلا على المعاند!". 

ويكفي في إبطال ذلك أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مع استفصاله من حاطبٍ لما تجسَّس- لم يعرف في سيرته قط ولا في سيرة الصحابة بعده مع أهل الردة، أنهم استفصلوا ممن قاتلهم، أوسألوه: ما حملك على هذا؟

وقد اختلف الفقهاء في حكم الذمي إذا كاتب الكفار بعورات المسلمين، لكن لم يختلفوا في انتقاض عهده لو قاتل في صفهم.

وتفصيل البحث في هذا يطول، لكني أقول اختصاراً لوقتي ولوقت الإخوة جميعاً:

إن كان أخي الشيخ وائل يزعم -كالشيخ حاتم- أن هذه المسألة مما تفرَّد به الشيخ محمد عبدالوهاب أتيته بما ينقض هذه الدعوى. مع أني لستُ أراه في حاجةٍ لذلك، فكلام أهل العلم في هذا قريبٌ يستطيع الوصولَ إليه بأقل الجهد والعناء.

وأما إن كان يقرُّ بوجود هذا القول قبل الشيخ، وأن الشيخ مسبوقٌ إليه، وأنه قولٌ معروفٌ متقرِّرٌ لدى أهل العلم، فليس هناك معنى للدعوة لرفع الصوت ببيان (أخطاااء) محمد بن عبدالوهاب.

بل إن من يدعو لذلك، أحق بأن يرفع الصوت ببيان خطئه.

- - - - - - - - - - - - 

اللهم اغفر لي ولإخواني.
واستعملنا في طاعتك ونصرة دينك.
آمين.

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

أحسنت أخى بندر وبارك الله فيك

----------


## العرب

ما شاء الله تبارك الله، لا عطر بعد عروس بيان شاف نفع الله به الشيخ حاتم ووفقه للخير

----------


## فارس بن محمد

بارك المولى فيكما، ويسر الهدى لكما،
أسأل الله أن يبارك للشيخ بندر في الوقت والعلم..

----------


## أنس الشهري

ما شاء الله عليك يا أبا عبدالله

(مصبح)

----------


## القضاعي

> أما عن رأي الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله- في هذه المسألة، فالصورة التي تحدث عنها هي صورة: (من يلحق بأهل الكفر، ويقف في صفهم مقاتلاً أهل الإسلام).
> هذه الصورة هي التي كفَّر بها الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-.
> وكلامه فيها -عندي- هو الحق الذي لا ريب فيه. 
> فتلك هي الموالاة المطلقة ،،، وهي المظاهرة التامة الموبقة.


قال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله دافعاً عن نفسه تهمة التكفير بمطلق الموالاة : " وأما ما ذكر الأعداء عني، أني أُكَفِّر بالظن وبالموالاة، أو أكفّر الجاهل الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة، فهذا بهتان عظيم، يريدون به تنفير الناس عن دين الله ورسوله " .....وقال رحمه الله : " وتذكرون: أني أكفّرهم بالموالاة، وحاشا وكلا ولكن أقطع: أن كفر من عبد قبة أبي طالب، لا يبلغ عشر كفر المويس وأمثاله، كما قال تعالى: {لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ} "  ...انتهى المقصود من رسالة الإمام لمحمد بن عيد (انظر الدرر السنية 10/113-116)

----------


## ابو القعقاع

بارك الله فيك ياشيخ بندر فقد كنت في ردك ونقدك قمة في حسن الأسلوب وقوة في الأستدلال وكم نحن بحاجة لمثل هذا الأسلوب في الرد على المخالف أيا كان ومع اننا نجل الشيخ حاتم ونقدره إلا أنه ظهرت منه أمور وأخطاء لاتليق بمثله ولا يوافق عليها ولكنها لاتحط من قدره عندنا بل نحفظ له مكانته وعلمه ولكن ليس أحد اكبر من الحق وكل يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلى رسول الهدى صلى الله عليه وسلم وجزيت خيرا مرة أخرى ونتمى أن تتحفنا بمواضعك الشيقة والله يرعاك

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

رحم الله الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، فنحن عالة ، نعيش برحمة الله على بركة هذه الدعوة التوحيدية ، فلله الحمد والشكر ، ومن قلة العلم أن يغمط حق الشيخ بسبب مالا ينسب إليه.

 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- 

الشيخ حاتم - نفع الله به - حث ورغّب طالب العلم في شريطه "منهج القراءة في كتب الحديث والمصطلح" ، أقول حث طالب العلم على صرف وقته كلّه لممارسة علم الحديث ، ونقل قول الخليل ابن أحمد: إذا أردت ان تكون عالماً فاقصد لفن واحد ، وإذا أردت أن تكون أديباً فخذ من كل شيء أحسنه. وفسّر "الأديب" بلغة اليوم بـ "المثقف". والشيخ حاتم أحسن أيما إحسان عندما التزم هذا الإرشاد فبرع في الحديث وعلومه ، وفاق فيه الكثير من اقرانه ، ولكن علم العقيدة ، والفقه ، وغيرها ، أيضاً تحتاح لمن يعطيها من وقته الكثير لكي يُسدّد في احكامه وأقواله سداداً يدنيه من الحق ، ويبعده عن التقصير في استفراغ الوسع.

----------


## أبوحاتم الأنصاري

..........؟؟!!

كتبت ردا في المقال الأول في غاية التهذيب وحذف..!!

وقرأت ردا هنا يستشكل على الشيخ بندر بعض ما ذهب إليه وحذف هو الآخر مع العلم أننا لم نتجاوز حدود الأدب..!!

فلا أدري هل من الشروط الكتابة في هذا المنتدى موافقة الإدارة على كل رأي قالوا به؟

وهل من شروط التعليق على هذا الموضوع موافقة قائله؟

بهذا أعتقد أن الإدارة ستوهم القراء بمعاداة كل من يذب عن رأي الشيخ حاتم؟!

وإلا لماذا التباين في المعاملة؟!

لا شك عندي أن الجميع الراد والمردود عليه قصدوا الحق في اجتهادهم..

{....اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى...}

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

لم أكن أَوَد التعليق الآن حتى يعلِّق الشيخ وائل الحارثي فهو الأولى بالبداية ، لكني علَّقتُ لأمرين اثنين :
الأول - شكر للأخ بندر الشويقي - حفظه الله - على مقاله هذا ، والذي يختلف عن مقاله السابق في هدوء لغة الحوار فيه ، و تكثيفه للمسائل العلمية .
الثاني - ما قرأتُه وسمعتُه مِن حذف بعض المشاركات ، مما جعلني أتسائل : هل تنوي الإدارة حذف مقالاتنا إنْ كتبناها مخالفين بها رأي الأخ بندر الشويقي ، أم لا ؟
كما أنه ليس عنا ببعيد ( قفل ) الإدارة للحوارات حول مقال الخراشي السابق ، ثم فاجأتنا الإدارة - بعد القفل بأيام - بمقال الشيخ عبد العزيز العبد اللطيف ، الموافِق للخراشي و المخالِف للشيخ حاتم !
أرجو من الإدارة الكريمة ألا يفوتها : أنّ الأقوى وألأبقى في عالم الصحافة الاكترونية هو الذي لا يخاف مِن مخالِفه مادام واثقاً مما عنده .

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ بندر ونفع بعلومكم ورفع قدركم في الدنيا والآخرة.
وقد عنت لي مسألة رأيت طرحها ها هنا لوجود الاشكال فيها عندي..
أرأيتم لو أن رجلا من عامة الرافضة، أسره ولي أمر أهل السنة في العراق في زماننا هذا - على سبيل الافتراض - متلبسا بالسلاح مقاتلا في صفوف الأمريكان، وقد أفهمه شيوخه أهل الحوزات أنه مجاهد بذلك في سبيل الله ضد من أفهموه أنهم الوهابية أعداء آل البيت - كما يحلو لأهل الحوزات أن يزعموا، قاتلهم الله ولعنهم -، فهل يستتيبه لوجود التأول عنده، ويقيم عليه حجة الحق، فان تاب والا قتله، أم يقتله دون استتابة على أنه موال موالاة عملية للكفار وفي يده سلاح كان يقاتل به المسلمين؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ..........؟؟!!
> كتبت ردا في المقال الأول في غاية التهذيب وحذف..!!
> وقرأت ردا هنا يستشكل على الشيخ بندر بعض ما ذهب إليه وحذف هو الآخر مع العلم أننا لم نتجاوز حدود الأدب..!!
> فلا أدري هل من الشروط الكتابة في هذا المنتدى موافقة الإدارة على كل رأي قالوا به؟
> وهل من شروط التعليق على هذا الموضوع موافقة قائله؟
> بهذا أعتقد أن الإدارة ستوهم القراء بمعاداة كل من يذب عن رأي الشيخ حاتم؟!
> وإلا لماذا التباين في المعاملة؟!
> لا شك عندي أن الجميع الراد والمردود عليه قصدوا الحق في اجتهادهم..
> {....اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى...}


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي الكريم.. بارك الله فيك وسدَّدك.. للتوضيح فإنَّ تعقيبك وغيرك في الموضوع الأول قد حذف مع جملة ما حذف من المشاركات الخارجة عن موضوع النقاش السابق، وعددها كبير، وأكثر المحذوف مما هو غير موافق للشيخ حاتم الشريف ومؤيد للشيخ بندر. فليس ثَم انحياز إن شاء الله لطرف ضد آخر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا ما ذكرته من الحذف في هذا الموضوع فليس في سجل المنتدى مشاركة لك، فتأكَّد بارك الله فيك، لعلَّ المشكلة من الاتصال والإرسال، ولو كان ثَمَّ محذوف فيه لظهر لي ولغيري من المشرفين، فقد تكون أرسلت تعقيبك ولم يصل لمشكلة تقنية لا علاقة لها بالإشراف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيه: لا بأس بالتحاور في أي موضوع بشرط الالتزام بالأدب مع المحاور وغيره، وليس من الشروط موافقة الادارة فيما تهواه.




> ...الثاني - ما قرأتُه وسمعتُه مِن حذف بعض المشاركات ، مما جعلني أتسائل : هل تنوي الإدارة حذف مقالاتنا إنْ كتبناها مخالفين بها رأي الأخ بندر الشويقي ، أم لا ؟
> كما أنه ليس عنا ببعيد ( قفل ) الإدارة للحوارات حول مقال الخراشي السابق ، ثم فاجأتنا الإدارة - بعد القفل بأيام - بمقال الشيخ عبد العزيز العبد اللطيف ، الموافِق للخراشي و المخالِف للشيخ حاتم !
> أرجو من الإدارة الكريمة ألا يفوتها : أنّ الأقوى وألأبقى في عالم الصحافة الاكترونية هو الذي لا يخاف مِن مخالِفه مادام واثقاً مما عنده .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخانا الفاضل جوابي هو نفس الرد السابق لأخينا أبي حاتم.. فليس هناك مانع مطلقًا من التحاور العلمي في هذا الموضوع بالحجة والأدب كما صنعت وغيرك -بارك الله فيكم- في الموضوع الأول الذي قد لا يكون أخذ حقه، ولكنه خرج عن مساره إلى بنيات الطريق، وأحيانا إلى إساءات من البعض للبعض لا تصل للعلم والأدب بطرف، فأغلق لأجله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو خرج هذا الموضوع عن مساره أيضًا وغيره، وتوقف التحاور العلمي فيه إلى كلام لا علاقة له به لأغلق أيضًا..

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

بارك الله في المشايخ الثلاثة حاتم وبندر ووائل ووفقهم لكل خير .

أما بالنسبة للإخوان فهم إن نسبوا إلى أتباع الشيخ فإنكار أهل العلم عليهم ينفي إتهام الدعوة غياب النقد الذاتي لأخطاء التكفير ، وإن نحوا عن دعوة الشيخ انتهى إتهام الدعوة بالتكفير الذي وقعوا فيه .
على أنه يوجد تقصير عند البعض من أهل العلم في الإنكار عليهم .




> قال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله دافعاً عن نفسه تهمة التكفير بمطلق الموالاة : " وأما ما ذكر الأعداء عني، أني أُكَفِّر بالظن وبالموالاة، أو أكفّر الجاهل الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة، فهذا بهتان عظيم، يريدون به تنفير الناس عن دين الله ورسوله " .....وقال رحمه الله : " وتذكرون: أني أكفّرهم بالموالاة، وحاشا وكلا ولكن أقطع: أن كفر من عبد قبة أبي طالب، لا يبلغ عشر كفر المويس وأمثاله، كما قال تعالى: {لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ} "  ...انتهى المقصود من رسالة الإمام لمحمد بن عيد (انظر الدرر السنية 10/113-116)


هل تقصد أخي القضاعي تخطئة الكاتب أم تدعيمه في قوله ( أما عن رأي الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله- في هذه المسألة، فالصورة التي تحدث عنها هي صورة: (من يلحق بأهل الكفر، ويقف في صفهم مقاتلاً أهل الإسلام).هذه الصورة هي التي كفَّر بها الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-.)

فإن كانت الأولى فأقول إن الشيخ محمد لا يكفر بمجرد الموالاة ( مطلق الموالاة ) فلا يكفر بكل موالاة كالتوقير والمحبة ولكنه يكفر بالموالاة التامة ( الموالاة المطلقة ) ولا أوضح من تمام الموالاة عنده من مخاطرة الرجل بحياته في سبيل وليه .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

اختلف العلماء هل الولاء و البراء من معنى لا إله إلا الله أو من لوازمها 

و على كلا القولين ، فإن من خرج في صف الكفار مقاتلاً قتالاً مباشراً للمسلمين فهو كافر 

أما من قال هو مسلم فقد دخلت عليه شبهة  المرجئة ، تماماً كالفقهاء الذين قالوا أن من قتل على ترك الصلاة و هو يرفض أدائها مسلم و يدفن في مقابر المسلمين ، فقال ابن تيمية أنهم دخلت عليهم شبهة المرجئة ، لأن هذا يلزم أنه جحد الصلاة لزوماً عند أهل السنة 

# باقي المشاركة حرَّرها المشرف #

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ الأنصاري 

إن أردت أن تعرف أن الإدارة ليست متحيزة مع صف الأخ بندر فانظر مشاركتي التي حرر المشرف باقيها لتعرف أن الإدارة ليست متحيزة لنا 

و أقول جزاهم الله خيراً فالمنتدى لهم وأنا ضيف عندهم و أنا راض بإدارتهم و إن حرروا مشاركتي ، علماً أن موضوعي السابق لا زال يقبل التعديل ، لكن سأبقيه محرراً من المشرف ليكون دليلاً على عدم التحيز

----------


## أبوحاتم الأنصاري

أشكر للأخ العزيز/ عدنان البخاري

كلماته المهذبة.. وهذا هو الظن بمنتدى يقوم عليه طلبة العلم أمثالكم عدم محاباة أحد على أحد.
................
أما الشويقي فنشكره على الهدوء في النقاش والحوار .. ورده لا زال بحاجة إلى نقاش فما توصل إليه غير مسلّم

لأن هناك اشكالات تطبيقية ترد عليه.. كحديث سهل بن بيضاء فكلامه عليه غير مقنع.

فسهل لو خرج مكرها لقال ذلك ليدفع عن نفسه الموت ولقاله ابن مسعود.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*



			
				فإن أخذتَ هذا التاريخ الطويل العريضَ كله قطعةً واحدةً، ورسمتَ في رأسك شيئاً اسمه (الوهابية)، أو (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)، ثم حمَّلت فلاناً مسؤولية كلام فلانٍ، وحملتَ العالمَ تصرفَ السائس، وألصقت بأهل العلم تصرفات الرعاع. فسوف تظلم وتجور في حكمك. 
بل لو حمَّلت بعض علماء الدعوة تبعة كلام بعضهم الآخر، فلن توفَّق للإنصاف.
			
		

هذه العبارة هي من أصدق ما كتبه الشيخ بندر وأصوبه..

ومقاله هذا أحسن وأصوب من مقاله السابق..

والموضعان اللذان انتقدهما على الشيخ حاتم(الاستدلال بقصة سهل،وتجويز بقاء إيمان الباطن مع ثبوت كفر الظاهر)أصاب في انتقادهما..

ولشيخ الإسلام كلام جليل لم أر من استدل به في مسألة الموالاة هذه وهو قوله: (( فَإِخْرَاجُهُمْ الْعَمَلَ يُشْعِرُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوا أَعْمَالَ الْقُلُوبِ أَيْضًا وَهَذَا بَاطِلٌ قَطْعًا فَإِنَّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ الرَّسُولَ وَأَبْغَضَهُ وَعَادَاهُ بِقَلْبِهِ وَبَدَنِهِ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ قَطْعًا بِالضَّرُورَةِ وَإِنْ أَدْخَلُوا أَعْمَالَ الْقُلُوبِ فِي الْإِيمَانِ أَخْطَئُوا أَيْضًا ؛ لِامْتِنَاعِ قِيَامِ الْإِيمَانِ بِالْقَلْبِ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَرَكَةِ بَدَنٍ . وَلَيْسَ الْمَقْصُودُ هُنَا ذِكْرُ كُلِّ مُعَيَّنٍ ؛ بَلْ مَنْ كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا بِاَللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ بِقَلْبِهِ هَلْ يَتَصَوَّرُ إذَا رَأَى الرَّسُولَ وَأَعْدَاءَهُ يُقَاتِلُونَهُ وَهُوَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يَنْظُرَ إلَيْهِمْ وَيَحُضَّ عَلَى نَصْرِ الرَّسُولِ بِمَا لَا يَضُرُّهُ هَلْ يُمْكِنُ مِثْلُ هَذَا فِي الْعَادَةِ إلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنْهُ حَرَكَةٌ مَا إلَى نَصْرِ الرَّسُولِ ؟ فَمِنْ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ هَذَا مُمْتَنِعٌ ))..

قلت: فكيف بامتناع إيمان من قاتل الرسول..

ويبقى محل البحث الذي أسأل فيه الشيخ بندر: هل يُجعل كل مناصر للكفار على المسلمين بمنزلة مناصرة الكفار على الرسول..أم يمكن الحكم على بعض صور مناصرة الكفار على المسلمين =بعدم الكفر..بحسب ما يظهر للقاضي(؟؟)*

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> لأن هناك اشكالات تطبيقية ترد عليه.. كحديث سهل بن بيضاء فكلامه عليه غير مقنع.
> فسهل لو خرج مكرها لقال ذلك ليدفع عن نفسه الموت ولقاله ابن مسعود.


1- المراد من إيراد الكاتب للحديث إثبات أن الشيخ حاتماً أثبت حكم الإيمان لمن يصطف في جيش الكفار محارباً النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-. وهذا ما طلب بعض إثباته من كلام الشيخ حاتم. ولا شك انه أثبت ذلك بنقله هذا .
2- لا يجتمع حمل الحديث على حال الاختيار إلا بالقول أن قتال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقتضي الكفر ، وهذه مشكلة كبيرة .
3- لا توجد قصة تروى بجميع تفاصيلها ، وإن حدث ذلك فإنه من النادر ، فليس معنى أن ادعاء الإكراه لم يرد في الرواية أنه لم يقع ، فعلى من ينفي الدليل كما هو على من يثبت .
4- ودليل من يدعي أنه كان مكرهاً أنه هذا هو المتوقع من مسلم يكتم إسلامه بمكة ، وأنه من المؤكد أن الصحابي لا يفعل شيئاً قد حكي الإجماع على تكفير فاعله ، وأن الظاهر من حال الصحابة تقديم أرواحهم دون رسول الله صلى الله عليه فكيف يقاتله واحد منهم مختاراً ؟
أما من ادعى عدم الإكراه فليس عنده إلا أن ذلك لم يذكر نصاً .

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> 1- المراد من إيراد الكاتب للحديث إثبات أن الشيخ حاتماً أثبت حكم الإيمان لمن يصطف في جيش الكفار محارباً النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-. وهذا ما طلب بعض إثباته من كلام الشيخ حاتم. ولا شك انه أثبت ذلك بنقله هذا .
> 2- لا يجتمع حمل الحديث على حال الاختيار إلا بالقول أن قتال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقتضي الكفر ، وهذه مشكلة كبيرة .
> 3- لا توجد قصة تروى بجميع تفاصيلها ، وإن حدث ذلك فإنه من النادر ، فليس معنى أن ادعاء الإكراه لم يرد في الرواية أنه لم يقع ، فعلى من ينفي الدليل كما هو على من يثبت .
> 4- ودليل من يدعي أنه كان مكرهاً أنه هذا هو المتوقع من مسلم يكتم إسلامه بمكة ، وأنه من المؤكد أن الصحابي لا يفعل شيئاً قد حكي الإجماع على تكفير فاعله ، وأن الظاهر من حال الصحابة تقديم أرواحهم دون رسول الله صلى الله عليه فكيف يقاتله واحد منهم مختاراً ؟
> أما من ادعى عدم الإكراه فليس عنده إلا أن ذلك لم يذكر نصاً .


ايضا اخي كتب السير والتراجم التي أوردت القصة جاء فيها أنه كان يكتم إسلامه في مكة وأن قريش أخرجته معها، جاء في الوافي بالوفيات: (ولما كَتَمَ سهلٌ إِسلامَه أخرجَتْه قريشٌ إلى بَدْرٍ، فأُسر يومئذٍ مع المُشْركين، فشهد له عبدُ الله بن مسعود أَنه رآه بمكة يصلّي فخُلِّيَ عنه)
وفرق جلي بين التعبير بأخرجته وبين خرج معهم!!، ومن خلال بحثي القصير في الرواية لم أجد أحدا قد عبر بخلاف أخرجته، والله تعالى اعلم..

----------


## المرجح

روى الأمام مسلم في صحيحه قال : حَدَّثَنِى أَبُو كَامِلٍ الْجَحْدَرِىُّ فُضَيْلُ بْنُ حُسَيْنٍ حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ الشَّحَّامُ قَالَ انْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَفَرْقَدٌ السَّبَخِىُّ إِلَى مُسْلِمِ بْنِ أَبِى بَكْرَةَ وَهُوَ فِى أَرْضِهِ فَدَخَلْنَا عَلَيْهِ فَقُلْنَا هَلْ سَمِعْتَ أَبَاكَ يُحَدِّثُ فِى الْفِتَنِ حَدِيثًا قَالَ نَعَمْ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا بَكْرَةَ يُحَدِّثُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « إِنَّهَا سَتَكُونُ فِتَنٌ أَلاَ ثُمَّ تَكُونُ فِتْنَةٌ الْقَاعِدُ فِيهَا خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْمَاشِى فِيهَا وَالْمَاشِى فِيهَا خَيْرٌ مِنَ السَّاعِى إِلَيْهَا أَلاَ فَإِذَا نَزَلَتْ أَوْ وَقَعَتْ فَمَنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِبِلٌ فَلْيَلْحَقْ بِإِبِلِهِ وَمَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ غَنَمٌ فَلْيَلْحَقْ بِغَنَمِهِ وَمَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ أَرْضٌ فَلْيَلْحَقْ بِأَرْضِهِ ». 
قَالَ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَرَأَيْتَ مَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ إِبِلٌ وَلاَ غَنَمٌ وَلاَ أَرْضٌ قَالَ « يَعْمِدُ إِلَى سَيْفِهِ فَيَدُقُّ عَلَى حَدِّهِ بِحَجَرٍ ثُمَّ لْيَنْجُ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعَ النَّجَاءَ اللَّهُمَّ هَلْ بَلَّغْتُ اللَّهُمَّ هَلْ بَلَّغْتُ اللَّهُمَّ هَلْ بَلَّغْتُ ».
قَالَ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ أُكْرِهْتُ حَتَّى يُنْطَلَقَ بِى إِلَى أَحَدِ الصَّفَّيْنِ أَوْ إِحْدَى الْفِئَتَيْنِ فَضَرَبَنِى رَجُلٌ بِسَيْفِهِ أَوْ يَجِىءُ سَهْمٌ فَيَقْتُلُنِى قَالَ « يَبُوءُ بِإِثْمِهِ وَإِثْمِكَ وَيَكُونُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ ».
قال النووي في شرحه : ( قَوْله : ( أَرَأَيْت إِنْ أُكْرِهْت حَتَّى يُنْطَلَق بِي إِلَى أَحَد الصَّفَّيْنِ ، فَضَرَبَنِي رَجُل بِسَيْفِهِ ، أَوْ يَجِيء سَهْم فَيَقْتُلنِي ؟ قَالَ يَبُوء بِإِثْمِهِ وَإِثْمك ، وَيَكُون مِنْ أَصْحَاب النَّار )
مَعْنَى ( يَبُوء بِهِ ) يَلْزَمهُ ، وَيَرْجِع ، وَيَحْتَمِلهُ أَيْ يَبُوء الَّذِي أَكْرَهَك بِإِثْمِهِ فِي إِكْرَاهك ، وَفِي دُخُوله فِي الْفِتْنَة ، وَبِإِثْمِك فِي قَتْلك غَيْره ، وَيَكُون مِنْ أَصْحَاب النَّار ، أَيْ مُسْتَحِقًّا لَهَا .
وَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث رَفْع الْإِثْم عَنْ الْمُكْرَه عَلَى الْحُضُور هُنَاكَ . وَأَمَّا الْقَتْل فَلَا يُبَاح بِالْإِكْرَاهِ بَلْ يَأْثَم الْمُكْرَه عَلَى الْمَأْمُور بِهِ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ . وَقَدْ نَقَلَ الْقَاضِي وَغَيْره فِيهِ الْإِجْمَاع 
قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا : وَكَذَا الْإِكْرَاه عَلَى الزِّنَا ، لَا يُرْفَع الْإِثْم فِيهِ . هَذَا إِذَا أُكْرِهَتْ الْمَرْأَة حَتَّى مَكَّنَتْ مِنْ نَفْسهَا . فَأَمَّا إِذَا رُبِطَتْ ، وَلَمْ يُمْكِنهَا مُدَافَعَته ، فَلَا إِثْم . وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم .
هذا كله في قتال الفتنة بين المسلمين بعضهم البعض 
قال ابو العباس : ( واما المكره الذي يقاتل طائفة بحق كالذي يكون في صف الكفار والمرتدين والمارقين من الاسلام فلا اثم على من قتله بل هو مثاب على الجهاد وان افضى الى قتله كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم للعباس اما ظاهرك فكان علينا واما سريرتك فإلى الله )

والعباس عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والعبَّاسُ بن عبد المُطَّلب رضي الله عنه هوَ ونَفَرٌ مِنْ بَني عبد المُطَّلب أُخْرِجُوا في يَومِ بدرٍ مع المُشركينَ مُكْرَهِينَ لقِتَالِ المُسلمينَ 
كَمَا رَواه عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد عن أبيه وجادة في "المُسندِ" عن عليٍّ رضي الله عنه قالَ: (قالَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم يَومَ بدرٍ: مَنْ استطَعتُمُ أنْ تأَسُروا مِنْ بَني عبد المُطَّلب، فإنَّهم خَرجُوا كُرْهاَ، ولمْ يَعْذرَهم رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم بلَ أمَرَ بأسِرهِم، وكانَ مِنهم العبَّاس بن عبد المُطَّلب رضي الله عنه، أسَرَه أبو اليُسر). 

وعَامَلَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم عمَّه العبَّاس رضي الله عنه مُعامَلةَ الكُفَّار مع أنَّ العبَّاس رضي الله عنه كانَ مُسلِماَ ومِنَ المُستََضعَفينَ بمكَّة، فقد أخرَجَ ابن إسحاق من حديث إبن عبَّاس؛ أنَّ النَّبيَ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم قالَ: (يا عبَّاسُ إفْدِ نفسَكَ وابن أخوَيكَ عقيل بن أبي طالب ونَوفَل بن الحارث وحَليفَكَ عُتبَة بن عَمْروْ فإنَّكَ ذُو مالٍ، قالَ: إنِّي كُنتُ مُسلماَ، ولكنَّ القومَ استَكْرَهُونِي، قالَ: اللهُ أعلمُ بمَا تقولُ إنْ كُنتَ مَا تقولَ حقَّاًَ إنَّ اللهَ يَجزيَكَ، ولكنَّ ظََاهِرُ أمركَ أنَّكَ كُنتَ علينا). 

فقوله صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم: (ظَاهِرُ أمركَ أنَّكَ كُنتَ علينا)، صريحٌ في أنَّ مَنْ خَرَجَ مع المُشركينَ مُقاتِلاًَ للمُسلمينَ أنَّه يُعامَلُ مُعامَلةَ الكافرينَ وحُكْمُهُ كحُكْمِهِم فَهُوَ كافرٌ مِثلهم 

وقالَ الإمامُ ابن حزم رحِمَه اللهُ تعالى في "المُحلَّى بالآثار" في مَعْرضِ حَدِيثِهِ عن مَنْ لَحِقَ بِدَار الكُفرِ والحَربِ مُختَارَاً مُحَاربَاً لِمَنْ يَليه مِنَ المُسلمينَ فقالَ: (فإنْ كانَ هناكَ مُحَاربَاً للمُسلمينِ مُعيناً للكُفَّار بِخِدمَةٍ، أو كِتَابةٍ: فَهُوَ كافرٌ - وإنْ كانَ إنَّما يُقِيمُ هنالكَ لِدُنيَا يُصِيبُها، وَهوَ كالذِّميِّ لَهم، وَهوَ قادرٌ على اللَّحاقِ بجَمْهَرةِ المُسلمينَ وأرضِهِم، فَمَا يَبْعُدُ عنِ الكفرِ، ومَا نَرَى له عُذرَاً - ونَسأَلُ اللهَ العافيةَ...)

----------


## أبو أنس المكي

رابط جيد قريب من الموضوع  http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144837

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

أشكر كل من سعى للوصول إلى الحق بعدل وإنصاف حتى ولو أخطأه!

ولي على مقال الأخ الشويقي ملاحظات مؤثرة في مقاله (من وجهة نظري) منها:
1- سهل بن بيضاء حرٌ قرشي، وهو يكتم إسلامه ويظهر لقريش أنه منهم، وبدر معركة مفاجئة لم تخطط لها قريش، وإنما خرج جيشها لتأمين العير، فلا أتصور أن إخراج قريش له يعني الإجبار الذي لايملك فيه أمره، لا سيما وقد رجع بنو زُهرة أخوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الطريق بعد أن سلمت العير، ولم يكن رأي مواصلة السير إلى بدر إلا رأي أبي جهل الذي كرهه أشرافٌ من قريش كعتبة بن ربيعة وأمية بن خلف وغيرهم، ثم لم يعتذر سهل بن بيضاء رضي الله عنه بأنه مكره! فلاأرى حمل هذه القصة على المكره: وجيهة.
2- غزوة بدر غزوة غزاها المسلمون بعكس أحد فهي غزوة غزاها المشركون! فقريش خرجت لتأمين العير، فلما سلمت العير وانتهت العلة التي خرجت لها قريش رجع بعضها، وقالوا يا معشر قريش إننا إنما خرجنا لحماية عيرنا وقد أسلمها الله، وإنا راجعون. وكان رأي أبي جهل مواصلة السير إلى بدر (لاإلى المدينة!) ليوقع الهيبة من قريش في نفوس المسلمين وفي نفوس العرب المشركين أيضا! فسار معه من سار ورجع من رجع، فلم يكن كثير من جيش قريش يظن أنه سيلقى قتالا، بل ولا المسلمين إذ وعدهم الله (بالوحي) إحدى الطائفتين وهم يودون غير ذات الشوكة! فكيف تقول إنه لايتصور أن يكون في جيش قريش من غير المكرهين إلا من جاء لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم! هذه عجيبة، أولم تسمع لقوله تعالى (ياأيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيرًا يؤتكم خيرًا مما أخذ منكم ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم) [التوبة 70] وهل يتصور أن العباس بن عبدالمطلب قد جاء لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم!
هذه ملحوظات وبقي أخرى أسأل الله لأخي بندر التوفيق إلى الحق، والسلام

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المن على سهل ، و أخذ الفداء من عباس ، لا يدل على أنهم كانوا مسلمين ، بل هو دليل على أن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم عاملهم معاملة الكفار   

فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا [محمد/4] 

كل هذه الخيارات المحددة بالأحمر تستعمل مع الكفار ، و لا يدل إستعمال أحدها مع شخص على أنه مسلم عند أهل السنة

أما من قال هو مسلم فقد دخلت عليه شبهة المرجئة ، لأنه يلزم عليه أن الإيمان قول فقط ، تماماً كالفقهاء الذين قالوا أن من قتل على ترك الصلاة و هو يرفض أدائها مسلم و يدفن في مقابر المسلمين ، فقال ابن تيمية أنهم دخلت عليهم شبهة المرجئة ، لأن هذا يلزم أنه جحد الصلاة لزوماً عند أهل السنة

----------


## عبدالله العمران

أتابع هذا الحوار منذ بدايته ، و هنا نقاط يجب ألا نغفل عنها:

* كان بعض الإخوة يستبشع القول بإثبات الإيمان لمحارب النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، وينكر أن يكون الشيخ حاتم قال بذلك . فلما ثبت قول الشيخ بهذا . انتقل الكلام إلى التدليل على صحة قوله والانتصار له . وأحسب هذا خللاً منهجياً كبيراً.

* الأصل المحكم الذي يجب ألا يتطرق له شكٌ أن حرب النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) كفر مجنح، لا يصلح أن يتردد في مثله عارف بمذهب أهل السنة في باب الإيمان . فمعرفة صدق النبي لا تكفي ما لم يجتمع معها التوقير والانقياد . والمحاربة تنافي ذلك تماماً . والتشويش على هذا الأصل الراسخ بمثل حديث سهل لا يجوز.

* الذي يجادل في حكم محارب النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ينبغي أن يجتهد في تحرير مذهب السلف. وخوضه في دلالة حديث سهل على نقيض ذلك صرف للجهد في غير محله .

* الفروع ترد للأصول ، والمشتبه يرد للمحكم . فحديث سهل بن بيضاء في سنده إشكال وشبهة انقطاع . ومثله إنما يقبل مع خلو متنه مما يعارض الأصول . فلو فرض دلالته على ما أراده الشيخ حاتم لوجب رده لمناقضته للأصل الكبير في باب الإيمان . لكن إن أمكن حمله على معنى صحيح ، فيمكن حينئذٍ التجاوز عن شبهة الانقطاع في سنده اعتماداً على صنيع أهل الحديث حين قبلوا نظائره .

* ليس بالضرورة أن يأتي تصريحٌ في حديث سهل بأنه كان مكرهاً، فمثل هذه الوقائع كثيراً ما ينقل جزءٌ منها ، ولا تحكى تفاصيلها . بل ذلك هو الغالب في أخبار السير. 
فمع ثبوت كونه مستضعفاً يكتم إيمانه، ومع تنصيص غير واحدٍ من الأئمة على كونه (أخرج) ولم (يخرج) مختاراً ، ومع ما تقدم من مذهب السلف في حكم محارب النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، لم يبق إلا حمله على الإكراه. ومن نازع في هذا ، سيجد نفسه في مواجهة معتقد أهل السنة في حقيقة الإيمان بالنبوة .

* عفو النبي (صلى الله عليه و سلم) عن سهلٍ من أقوى الأدلة على كونه مكرهاً. و لو لم يكن كذلك، لما كان إسلامه موجباً لإسقاط عقوبته ، حتى لو قيل بعدم كفره بالمحاربة جدلاً.

* مهما قال وقال المستدل بحديث سهل ، فإنه يبقى محتملاً للإكراه ، على أقل الأحوال ، والدليل يسقط بتطرق الاحتمال إليه . فكيف إذا أضيف لهذا الاحتمال معارضة الأصول.

* الاعتراض بأن بعض مشركي قريشٍ رجعوا ولم يقاتلوا، وأن سهلاً كان بإمكانه الرجوع معهم، دعوى غير مسلمة. فالذي أكرهه على الخروج، سيكرهه على المواصلة. وإذا تمكن أهل المكانة و الشرف والمنعة من التخلف عن أبي جهل، فلا يعني هذا أن يتمكن الجميع من ذلك.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

حتى لو كان سهل غير مكره ، فالعفو عن الأسير الكافر جائز ، و العفو لا يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عده مسلماً

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

صاحب النقب  كلامك غير صحيح لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ترك سهل وعفى عنه بمجرد أن شهد عبد الله بن مسعود أنه كان  يصلي في مكة وهذا لابد أن يحمل على أنه كان مسلم وقد أخرجه المشركون معهم مكرهاً فهو لم  يعامله معاملة الكفار بخلاف غيره من باقي الأسرى الذين ادعوا الإكراه فلم يقبل منهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعاملهم بظاهر حالهم كالعباس وغيره واقرأ تفسير قوله تعالى :( يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيراً ... الآية ) .

----------


## فريد أشرف

نعم ، العفو عن الأسير الكافر جائز.

وكلام الأخ صاحب النقب ممن الممكن أن يكون صحيحاً ، لولا أن الحديث يدل على أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إنما عفا عن سهل وأطلقه بسبب شهادة ابن مسعود له بالإسلام.

فلم يبقَ إلا الحمل على الحمل على الإكراه .

ومن توهم غير هذا فقد أبعد .

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

لا زال كثير مِن المعَلِّقين على الموضوع مُصِرِّين على تُهمة الشيخ حاتم بأنه يثبتُ الإيمان لِمَن جاء لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !

ولا أدري ( وسيضل هذا السؤال ملازِماً لهم ) أين هو كلامه الصريح بذلك ؟؟؟

يقول الشيخ حاتم عن كلام العلماء عن حديثَي سهل بن بيضاء وعمران بن حصين : ( فانظر هذا التقريرَ البعيدَ كلَّ البعدِ عن التكفير بالنصرة العمليّة، وهو تقريرٌ لم يقع فيه الخلافُ، وإنما الخلاف في البيّنة التي تدل على صدق كونه مسلماً قَبْلَ خروجه مع الكفار لقتال المسلمين. ولم يحكم واحدٌ من المختلفَيْنِ بارتداده وكفره، لخروجه في جيش الكفار المقاتِلِ للمسلمين!! بل حكموا بإسلامه، إذا ثبت أنه كان مسلماً قبل خروجه معهم!! ) الولاء والبراء ص86 .

فالشيخ حاتم يتكلَّم عمن جاء لقتل ( المسلميييييين ) وأنتم تتكلمون عمن جاء ( لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) !! فالصورة الأُولى عنده معصية ، والصورة الثانية كفر .
فلماذا تحمِلون هذه على هذه ؟؟ !! وتُصِرُّون على ذلك ؟؟ !!

ثم لماذا لاتجدون سبباً لخروجِ مَن خَرجَ مع المشركين لقتال جيشٍ فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم = إلا أنه جاء لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن يكون مكرَهاً ؟؟
ألا يمكن أنْ يكون خَرجَ لسببٍ آخر غيرِ هذا السبب ؟
بلى يمكن ذلك ، وشواهد السيرة ( والعقل قبل ذلك يُثبت ذلك ) أنه قد يكون في جيش المشركين مَن لا يعادي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكنه خرجَ لدفع تُهمَة الجبن عن نفسه ، أو لغيرِها مِن الأسباب .

مِن حقِّك أنْ تحكمَ على الصورتين بالكفر ، ومِن حقِّ الشيخ حاتم أنْ يحكم على صورةِ مَن خرج لقتال المسلمين بعدمِ الكفر ، لكن الذي ليس مِن حقِّك أنْ تَزعم أنَّ مَن خرج لقتال جيش المسلمين لا يمكن أنْ يكون خروجُه إلا لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !

لم أكُن أتصوَّر هذا التدافعَ مِن الإخوة المعلِّقين على نِسبَةِ هذه التهمة - التي يبرأ منها العقلاء فضلاً عن العلماء - للشيخ حاتم قبل أنْ يسمعوا رأي صاحب الشأن الشيخ وائل الحارثي !

ياقوم .. لا يجرِمَنَّكم شنآن ( شخص ) على ألا تعدلوا ! إعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى ..

----------


## عبدالله العمران

عجيبٌ أمرك يا رجل من أقصى المدينة.

و ها نحن بتعليقك هذا نعود للنقطة الأولى ،،،، نقطة الإرجاء.

كفار يخرجون لقتال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، فيخرج معهم رجلٌ ليدفع تهمة الجبن عن نفسه.

أفيكونُ مثل هذا مسلماً؟

هل لا بد أن يكون المقاتل في صفوف الكفار قاصداً قتل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حتى يكون كافراً عندك؟!

لكأن القاضي عياض يخاطبك حين قال:

(أو قتلَ نبياً، أو حاربه، فهو كافر بإجماعٍ).


يعني قتله أو لم يقتله ، يكفي أن يحاربه؟ تفكر في ذلك.


إن حكمت على مثل هذا بالإسلام ، فراجع معنى الإيمان عند أهل السنة ، وحقق الفرق بين قولهم وقول المرجئة في هذه المسألة.

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

lهذا جواب أخي الشيخ وائل الحارثي على مقال الشيخ بندر الشويقي :
أين أخطأ أخي الشيخ بندر الشويقي ؟

أعان الله القارئ على متابعة هذا الحوار
لقد كان قدرك _أيها القارئ_ أن تكون متابعاً لهذه المساجلات الفكرية ، وقدر أخي الشيخ بندر الشويقي _وفقه الله_ أن يكون في مقام الرد ، وقدري _أنا_ أن أكون تارة في مقام المتسائل ، وأخرى المُوَضِّح ، وثالثة المستدرك  .
ولقد كنتُ أترقب ماذا سيقول الشيخ الفاضل بندر الشويقي _وفقه الله_ بعد ذاك الكلام السابق الذي كتبته ؟
فلما كتب ما كتب ترددت مثله أن أعقب مرة أخرى حول هذا الموضوع ، الذي طال النقاش حوله ، وتشعب ، لولا أني وجدت في كلام أخي الفاضل ما قد يتوهمه بعض القراء من صواب  تلك النسبة الخاطئة  التي نسبها الأخ الفاضل للشيخ حاتم الشريف _رفع الله قدره_ ، فأحببت أن أوضح الإشكال وأرفع الاحتمال 
لاسيما وقد دخل في تقرير المسألة ما يمكن أن أعتبره تقريراً فيه نوع لبس حول منهج أهل السنة في هذه المسائل  
وقد كانت فكرة  تعقيبي السابق تتركز في أمرين : 
1_ بيان خطأ أخي الشيخ بندر_وفقه الله_ في فهم صريح كلام الشيخ حاتم_رفع الله قدره_  في كتابه الولاء والبراء حول مسألة الإيمان وعدم رده المتشابه من كلامه إلى المحكم .
2_  تساؤلي لماذا أصبح كل هذا الإجمال الذي في جواب الشيخ حاتم لا يجد في مقصده عند البعض ، وفي عباراته ومآلاته عند آخرين إلا أسوأ المحامل .
ولا أدل على ذلك من معركة فكرية يدور رحاها حول كلمة ( أتباع الدعوة ) كما سيأتي التعليق عليها .
ولقد كررت هناك أن من حق أخي الشيخ بندر ومن حق غيره الاختلاف مع الشيخ حاتم_رفع الله قدره_ وإبداء ما يراه حقاً وغلطاً في مقاله ، فلا حصانة مفروضة عليه تمنع غيره من مناقشته بعلم وعدل ، فلم يكن اعتراضي على أخينا الفاضل _وفقه الله_ أن كَتَب تعقيباً على فتوى الشيخ حاتم ، لكن محل الاعتراض _وعلى آخرين معه_ أن لا يقودنا هذا الاختلاف إلى أن نُشقق من الكلام مالا يدل عليه ، ونُحمِّله ما لا يحتمل ، فهو على أقل تقدير كلام مجمل تُبيِّنه المحكمات الأخرى ، في كلام الكاتب نفسه وحاله ومقالاته الأخرى 
أي باختصار :
( أن لا نشيِّد على الدبوس جبلاً كبيراً ) كما عَبَّر أخي في مقالته
وكان مما قلته هناك :
( لك أن تختلف معه في طريقة هذا الإحياء ، ولكن لا يصح لك _إن اختلفت معه_ أن تعتبر ذلك نبرة تنصل وتبري من هذه الدعوة ) .
وقلت فيه :
( يحق لك أن تختلف مع الشيخ حاتم في تقدير اجتهاده الذي يراه مناسباً لحال السائل ، وأن تعتبره اجتهاداً خاطئاً ، ولكن لا يصح _ إن أردنا أن نتعامل مع كلام أهل العلم بإنصاف وروية مقدمين فيه حسن الظن على غيره _ أن لا نجد له تفسيراً إلا أنه جواب سطحي بعيد كل البعد عن الجواب العلمي ) .
وقلت فيه :
( ألم يكن من الممكن أن يُناقش جواب الشيخ حاتم بعيداً عن تلك العبارات التي إن سُلَّم بأنها مشتبهة فإنها لن تعدم أن تجد لها تفسيراً صحيحاً ، مقدمين فيها حُسن الظن به على خلافه ؟ ثم بعد ذلك يُناقش ما تضمنه الجواب من مقولاتٍ أساسية صرح بها الشيخ حاتم في جوابه ، كقوله : أن الدعوة فيها أخطاء ، وأن فيها غلاة ، أو غيره من المضامين الأساسية التي يجدها الناقد صريحة في جوابه ) .
أكرر هذا حتى لا يحسبه البعض شيئاً جديداً أستحدثه الآن في مسار هذا النقاش .
ولأني رأيت أخي الفاضل يتعجب من مناقشة بعض محبي الشيخ حاتم_وفقه الله_ لمقاله وكأن هذه المناقشة نوع من الانحياز لصالح الشيخ حاتم الشريف في مقابل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله وكأننا انقسمنا إلى صفين : صف هنا وصف هناك 
ليس الأمر كذلك
فإنه لما كان محل اعتراض أخي الشيخ بندر _وفقه الله_ على جواب الشيخ حاتم هو الإجمال ؟
فمحل اعتراضي عليه أن لا يجد هذا الإجمال من المحامل إلا أسوأها ، أو أن يُنسب إليه مالم يقله ؟ 
سأبدأ مع أخي الشيخ بندر_وفقه الله_ من تلك المسألتين اللتين لا زال مصراً على صحة نسبتهما للشيخ حاتم _وفقه الله_ 
وسأبدأ بالأكثر تخصصاً لاستثمار النشاط الذهني عند القارئ 
ثم أثني بالواضحة الجلية 
----------


(1)
المسألة الأولى : تجويز ثبوت الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)
لقد كنت نقلت لأخي الشيخ بندر مقالة الشيخ حاتم الصريحة : أن الكفر الظاهر لابد أن يصاحبه كفر في الباطن 
وذلك في قوله الشيخ في الولاء والبراء ص154 :( فلا يكفر إنسان بعمل أو قول إلا وقد كفر قلبه ).
وقوله في الولاء والبراء ص152  : ( أن من كفر ظاهراً بترك الصلاة فقد كفر باطناً ) .
وغير ذلك مما يجده القارئ في مبحث شبهة الإرجاء في كتاب الولاء والبراء
وقد كنت أحسب_وأنا أتحدث مع شيخ فاضل تصدى للتصويب والتخطيء في هذه المسائل_ أن تلك النصوص تكفيه لإيضاح حرف المسألة  
لكن يبدو أن المسألة تخصصية ؛ لذا فهي تحتاج إلى مزيد إيضاح وبيان ، فأقول  :
ليس في كلام ابن تيمية الذي نقله أخي الشيخ بندر إشكالاً ، ولا فيه ما يتعارض مع ما يقرره الشيخ حاتم الشريف 
كيف ذلك ؟
يُقرر أهل السنة والجماعة تقريراً ملخصه :
الحكم بالكفر في الظاهر لابد أن يقارنه كفر في الباطن ، بناء على التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن ، هذا في حكم المجتهد في الدنيا .
أما فيما يتعلق بحكم العبد عند الله تعالى ، فلا يمكن أن يجزم المجتهد أن تكفيره الاجتهادي للمسلم الذي ارتكب ناقضاً ، لابد أن يكون موافقاً لحقيقة حكم الله سبحانه 
وكثير ممن لم يُحْكِم أصل هذه المسألة ولم يفرق بين أحكام العقاب والثواب في الآخرة ، وأحكام الدنيا ، وقع عنده إشكال في تصورها
يقول ابن تيمية في هذا السياق في درء تعارض العقل والنقل (8/432 _ 433) :
( وقد يكون في بلاد الكفر من هو مؤمن في الباطن يكتم إيمانه من لا يعلم المسلمون حاله، إذا قاتلوا الكفار، فيقتلونه، ولا يغسل ولا يصلى عليه ويدفن مع المشركين، وهو في الآخرة من المؤمنين أهل الجنة، كما أن المنافقين تجري عليهم أحكام المسلمين، وهم في الآخرة في الدرك الأسفـل من النار، فحكم الدار الآخرة غير حكم الدار الدنيا ) .
وأعلق على هذا النص فأقول :
 يُحتمل أن يكون هناك مسلم خرج مع المشركين في القتال ، ولم نعلم نحن بإسلامه لأنه يكتمه ، فسوف نُجري عليه أحكام التكفير ونحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطناً ، ونجري عليه أحكام الكفار ، ومع هذا التكفير له في الظاهر والباطن فقد جوَّزنا أن يكون ناجٍ عند الله في الآخرة ، لاحتمال عدم علمنا بحاله لأن كان مكرهاً يخفي إسلامه ولا نعلمه.
وبالتالي فقد فرقنا بين الحكم في الدنيا (على الظاهر والباطن) ، وبين حقيقة نجاته عند الله سبحانه .
فهل هذا تقرير غلاة الجهمية ؟

ويقول ابن القيم في طريق الهجرتين ( 2/900) :
( والله يقضي بين عباده يوم القيامة بحكمه وعدله ، ولا يعذب إلا من قامت عليه حجته بالرسل ، فهذا مقطوع به في جملة الخلق . وأما كون زيد بعينه وعمرو بعينه قامت عليه الحجة أم لا ، فذلك مما لا يمكن الدخول بين الله وعباده فيه . بل الواجب على العبد أن يعتقد أن كلَّ من دان بدين غير الإسلام فهو كافر ، وأن الله سبحانه لا يعذب أحداً إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه بالرسول ، هذا في الجملة ، والتعيين موكول إلى علم الله عز وجل وحكمه ، هذا في أحكام الثواب والعقاب ، وأما في أحكام الدنيا فهي جارية على ظاهر الأمر ) . 
وتأمل في هذا الكلام الذي يقوله ابن القيم عن الكافر الأصلي ، فإن جاز هذا الحكم في الكافر الأصلي ، وأن نكل حقيقة أمره إلى الله سبحانه : فلأنْ يجوز في المسلم الذي ارتكب ناقضاً من باب أولى ، وهذا كله في حكم الآخرة 
وتأمل أنه يستعمل معنى (الظاهر) على أحكام الدنيا 
فالتعبير بالظاهر والباطن يأتي في سياق أحكام الدنيا ، وفي سياق أحكام الآخرة
وكل سياق له أحكام
ولقد كان السياق الذي اشتبه على أخي الفاضل الشيخ بندر في حقيقة حكمه عند الله سبحانه فهو الذي يتولى السرائر
وأمر آخر يوضح ذلك هو 
تقرير أهل العلم أن من كفَّرناه بناقضٍ ومات عليه فإنه يُحكم عليه بالنار ، لأن هذا مقتضى الحكم بكونه كافراً 
كما في الحديث : ( إذا مررت بقبر الكافر فبشره بالنار)
لكن
هل يستطيع أحد المجتهدين أن يقطع أن حكمه عليه بالنار حكم لا يمكن معه الخطأ  وأنه جزماً هو الموافق لعلم الله سبحانه ؟
لا أظن أن أحداً يتجاسر ويقول بذلك .
فمن جوَّز الخطأ في حكمه فقد جوَّز أن يكون حكمه بالكفر الظاهر والباطن في أحكام الدنيا ، قد يختلف عن حكم الباطن أي في أحكام الآخرة 
ومن قال أن هذا تقرير غلاة الجهمية فقد جار وظلم .
وعلى ذلك 
فقولي وقول الشيخ حاتم بالتلازم بين الظاهر والباطن في الدنيا لاشك فيه 
وأما أن نجزم ونقطع أن حكمُنا عليه في الظاهر (أي في الدنيا) بالكفر الظاهر والباطن هو حكمه عند الله ، فالله أعلم بذلك لأنه هو الذي يتولى السرائر
فهذا هو حرف المسألة 
ولو لم يكن للشيخ حاتم إلا تلك العبارة لقلنا : توهم منها الشيخ بندر _هداه الله_ معنى غلطاً كان الأولى به أن لا يذهب إليه ، لأنه كلام محتمل قد يُحمل على معنى آخر قد يكون صحيحاً .
أما والشيخ حاتم بيَّن الفرق بين قوله وقول الإرجاء في مبحث مستقل فهنا يقع الإشكال 
أتمنى أن يكون الأمر واضحاً 
وعليه فهل يصح لي أن أقول :
" أستغفر الله من تهمة باطلة تؤذي مسلماً وتحط من قدر عالم "
وبالمناسبة فقد وجدت عبارة عند الشيخ الفاضل عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف_حفظه الله_ في كتابه (نواقض الإيمان القولية والعملية ص 39) ، يقول فيها : ( وقد يكون الكفر قولاً باللسان، وإن كان القلب مصدقاً، أو غير معتقد بهذا الكفر القولي ،  يقول أبو ثور : ولو قال المسيح هو الله، وجحد أمر الإسلام، وقال: لم يعتقد قلبي على شيء من ذلك أنه كافر بإظهار ذلك، وليس بمؤمن ) .
فقد جعل الشيخ _حفظه الله_ الكفر يكون باللسان ، مع عدم تصديق القلب واعتقاده له ، فهل سيأتي أحد ليقول : أن الشيخ _حفظه الله_ يجعل هذا الكفر باللسان غير مرتبط بالقلب على وجه الإطلاق ؟
وبالتالي فهو لا يرى التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن 
أم تراه سيعود إلى كلامه المفصل الذي قرَّره في كتابه في التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن ؟
أتمنى أن لا يظلم أحد نفسه بنسبة الفهم الخاطئ للشيخ .
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -     


(2)
أما المسألة الثانية :
تجويزَه الإيمان لمن خرج محارباً النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
فكلام أخي الشيخ بندر _حفظه الله_ حول هذه المسألة ينحصر في نقطتين :
الأولى : جعله حديث سهل بن بيضاء في المكره
والثانية : جعله كلام الشيخ حاتم _رفع الله قدره_ في صورة من خرج محارباً النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
أما النقطة الأولى : 
فكلام أخي الشيخ بندر _وفقه الله_ حول سهل بن بيضاء : يدور حول تخريجه فعل سهل بن بيضاء على الإكراه
(وقد بني على هذا الدبوس جبلاً كبيراً) كما يُعَبِّر !
أقول ذلك :
لأن ابن سعد قاله بغير إسناد  
ولا أظن أخي الشيخ بندر _وفقه الله_ يصرف دلالة النصوص بأقوال لا أسانيد لها
أستطيع أن أُنهي المسألة بهذا الاختصار
فمن كان لديه سعة من الوقت وناشط في الذهن فليتابع معي ، ومن لا يجد ذلك فلينتقل إلى ما بعدها  
فمع ما قلته من عدم ذكر ابن سعد إسناداً لتلك الراوية سأجيب عن هذه الدعوى التي لا إسناد لها 
فأقول :
لو كان هذا التقييد معتبراً في حديث سهل فأين الفقهاء عنه وهم يتحدثون عن فقه هذا الحديث ويوردون تحته تلك المسألة ؛ هل تراهم سيغفلون عنه مع ماله من الأهمية في فقهه ؟
وحتى لا أُتعب القارئ فقد ذكر أخي الشيخ بندر مجموعة لا بأس بها من أقوال الفقهاء فهل تجد في تلك الأقوال شيئاً عن الإكراه ؟
فلو كان الإكراه هو مناط المسألة فما بالهم لا ينطقون به !!
ثم لماذا لم يتعذر عبد الله بن  مسعود _رضي الله عنه_ لسهل بن بيضاء بعذر الإكراه ولا يذكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا (الإسلام) ؟  
الأمر الذي يدل على أن مناط الحكم في المسألة  هو الإسلام  
ومحل الإشكال عند أخي الشيخ بندر وفقه الله 
أنه ربط القتل في كلام الفقهاء بمسألة الكفر
أوضح هذا فأقول :  
من أُسر وهو يقاتل مع المشركين ثم ادعى الإسلام فله صور شتى _ كما ذكر أخي الشيخ بندر _وفقه الله_ وهذه الصور التي نقل فيها كلام الفقهاء لا تجدهم يذكرون فيها حكم الردة 
وإنما يتكلمون في أمره : هل هو كافر أصلي (لا مرتد) ، أو أنه مسلم قاتل مع المشركين سواء كان إسلامه قبل خروجه معهم أو بعد خروجه لكن قبل الأسر 
كيف يثبت إسلامه عندهم ؟
الجواب : بالبينة 
فكيف يطلبون بينةً  على إسلامه لو كان مجرد خروجه كفراً مخرجاً من الملة ؟
لقد كان الأولى بالفقهاء أن يطلبوا مع بينة إسلامه ، بينة أخرى هي  إكراهه
إذ حتى المسلم الذي يخرج في القتال مع المشركين قد يكون مكرهاً وقد لا يكون كذلك
وكان الأحرى بهم أن يقولوا له : صدقنا أنك مسلم فأين بينة إكراهك ؟  
ولو كان الفقهاء يكفرونه بمجرد المظاهرة العملية لم يكونوا بحاجة إلى طلب شاهدٍ على إسلامه ، لأنه سيصبح مرتكباً لناقض عندهم وإنما سيطالبونه ببينة الإكراه
أما مسألة قتله
فهي بحسب حاله كما قال القاضي وغيره ، فمنهم من يفرق بين من أُسر ومعه سلاح فهذا لا يُعفى عنه ، لأن القتل يجوز حتى لو كان صاحبه مسلماً مادام في مواجهة المسلمين حاملاً السلاح ضدهم 
فهل تتصور أن يقول الفقهاء لا تقتلوا حتى من كان مشهراً السلاح لأنه مسلم ؟
قطعا لا ...
فإن إسلامه والحالة هذه لا يمنع من قتله
أما كلمة ( يخفي إسلامه ) التي جعلها أخي الفاضل مفتاحاً غاب عن الشيخ حاتم التفطن له ،  فهي إن دلت على أنه مكره على إخفاء الإسلام فأين الدليل كونه مكرهاً في الخروج مع المشركين ؟
ثم كيف يمكنهم إكراه من لا يعرفون إسلامه لأنه يخفيه ؟
ألا يدل هذا على أن " المفتاح السحري " مفتاح لا ينفعنا في مناط المسألة ؟
وحتى أستكمل ما قد يُفيد في تصور المسألة
فقد ذكر ابن هشام في سيرته (2/ 619)
أن بعض قريش كانوا يقولون لبني هاشم في غزوة بدر :
( والله لقد علمنا يابني هاشم _وإن خرجتم معنا_ إن هواكم لمع محمد ) 
ومع أن هذه الرواية تحتاج إلى إثبات إلا أن معناها لا يمكن حمله على أن بعض المشركين خرجوا مكرهين لأن هواهم مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لماذا لا يمكن حمله على هذا المعنى ؟
لأنهم لم يكونوا مكرهين إكراهاً يدل على الضعف وعدم التمكن من المخالفة ، لأن قريشاً لما قالت ذلك لبعض بني هاشم : غضب بعضهم  ورجع إلى مكة ولم يكمل المسير .
فلو كان الإكراه _هنا_ إكراه الضعيف _الذي لا يقوى على المخالفة لما أمكن لبعضهم الرجوع
وهذا يدل على أنهم خرجوا معهم سمعةً و خوفاً من الشماتة بهم 
وبهذا تعرف أن تلك الكلمة التي ذكرها ابن سعد عن سهل بن بيضاء : ( أخرجته قريش معها ) لا يتعين حملها على الإكراه_بالمعنى الشرعي للإكراه_
فمعنى (أخرجته) : أي استدعته وطلبت منه الخروج ، والاستنفار فنفر معها لا على وجه الإكراه الشرعي
بل على وجه إظهار الحمية التي هي عادة الرجل العربي عندما يستنفره قومه
تماماً كما كان الموقف من بني هاشم  
هذا كله لو سلمنا بصحة ذاك الخبر
ولو أن أخي الشيخ بندر لم يذكر هذا الخبر لأراح القارئ من قضاء هذا الوقت في توجيهه
فإن اجتهد وصححها فجوابه ما ذكرت 
أما النقطة الثانية :  
جعله كلام الشيخ حاتم _حفظه الله_ في صورة من خرج محارباً النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فلا زال أخي الشيخ بندر_حفظه الله_ يُكرر نفس التصور في مقاله السابق (خرج لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )
ثم يتساءل ويقول : ( وهل يظلم أو يفتري من يقول إن الشيخ حاتماً حكم بالإيمان لمن يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟) 
يؤسفني جداً أن أقول : نعم لقد ظلم في حكمه .
أتدري لماذا ؟
لأنه رسم صورة معينة ثم حكي عليها الإجماع
فالصورة التي رسمها أخي الشيخ بندر عن كلام الشيخ حاتم  في حديث سهل بن بيضاء أنه خارج قاصداً حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقتله ، ويدل أن الصورة في ذهنه كذلك ؛ الإجماع الذي نقله عن القاضي عياض فيمن أراد قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فلو اختلفت الصورة لأصبح الإجماع_بكل بساطة_ في غير محل النزاع
وأني أسأل أخي الشيخ بندر _هداه الله_ ألا يَحتمل تقرير المسألة أن يكون خارجاً لغير قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
لنرجع هذه المرة لسيرة ابن هشام في تلك الراوية التي سبق ذكرها لعلها أن تفيدنا في تصور هذه المسألة 
قد يقال :
ولماذا رجعت إليها _هنا_ مع أنك لم تُثبت صحتها
فالجواب : 
لأن صورتها متوقعة الحدوث سواء صحت تلك الرواية أو لم تصح
أوضح ذلك فأقول :
الرواية التي ذكرها ابن هشام _ والتي يمكن وقعها حتى مع عدم صحتها _ تدل على أن احتمال عدم إرادة قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُتَصَوَّر حتى في المشرك ، فضلاً عن المسلم فقد ذكر ابن هشام كما سبق أن بعض قريش كانوا يقولون لبني هاشم في غزوة بدر :
( والله لقد علمنا يابني هاشم _وإن خرجتم معنا_ إن هواكم لمع محمد ) 
وإنما خُصَّ الخطاب ببني هاشم لكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم فقد يحملهم التعصب القَبَلِي له أن لا يريدوا قتله على أقل تقدير ، إذ كيف يكون هواهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع ذلك يريدون قتله ؟!  
فإن كان هذا التصور يصح في بعض المشركين الذي خرجوا في القتال أنهم هواهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنهم لم يخرجوا لقتله لا ديانة بل عصبية 
فكيف لا يتصور ذلك في مسلم على وجه الديانة لا العصبية ؟
قد يقال : لكن من خرج مع المشركين قد يتسبب في قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حتى لو لم يكن يقصد ذلك فيكفر تبعاً لهذا السبب
قيل : ذلك ليس بلازم
يوضح ذلك 
صورة حديث حاطب 
فحاطب أرسل رسالة في بيان مسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ومعلوم أن هذه الرسالة قد تتسبب في قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن ذلك قد يُفشل معركته
فهل يصح أن أجعل كلام العلماء الذي استدلوا بحديث حاطب_لو فرضنا عدم تصريح حاطب بعذره_ على عدم التكفير بالمولاة العملية الظاهرة أنهم استدلوا على هذه الصورة التي أرسمها الآن : 
رجل مسلم أرسل رسالة للمشركين بخطة النبي صلى الله عليه في المعركة حتى يُقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
قطعاً لا ...
والحمد لله أنْ جاء في حديث حاطب ما يؤيد وجود مثل هذه الاحتمالات 
التي تدفع حكم التكفير عنه
فلماذا لا يُفرض حديث سهل في صورة الرجل الذي خرج مع جيش المشركين لقتال جيش المسلمين الذي فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن كان غير قاصد لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!
وحتى لو افترضنا عدم صحة الاستدلال بحديث سهل بن بيضاء على مسألة المولاة العملية ، وسلمنا أنه كان مكرهاً فلا يصح ربطها بقول غلاة الجهمية 
لأن الصورة يفرضها غلاة الجهمية غير الصورة التي يفرضها الشيخ حاتم في تقريره
لأن الشيخ حاتم لم يفرضها لمن خرج لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو قتله ، حتى يُلزم بذاك الإجماع ، وقد اتضح في التقرير السابق أن الأمر غير قاطع في إرادة حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو قتله 
ومادام الأمر كذلك _ وأظنه كذلك عند القارئ الكريم_ فستعود المسألة من جديد إلى قواعدها سالمة ، وسيعود النقاش إلى أصل المسألة وهي المظاهرة العملية للمشركين على المسلمين ، لا إرادة قتل النبي وحربه .
فلماذا كل هذا الإصرار على جعل المسألة في حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقتله  
أليست تلك الصورة التي كررها أخي الشيخ بندر هي من جنس ما يُعَبِّرُ عنه (بأنه دبوس بنى عليه جبلاً كبيراً )
رجل خرج مع المشركين لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !!
( أستغفر الله من تهمة باطلة تؤذي مسلماً و تحط من قدر عالم ) 
--------------


(3)
أما مسألة أتباع دعوة الشيخ محمد عبدالوهاب
فهي مسألة لا تستحق كل هذا التطويل 
والتفريق بين الخطاب مع المخالفين الذي يحق لنا فيه أن نقول : أتباع الدعوة ، وبين غير المخالفين فلا نستخدم كلمة أتباع .
تفريق فيه تكلف ، ومع ذلك فلا داعي لأن نصنع منه مشكلة 
لأنه "دبوس فلا يصح أن نضع عليه جبلاً كبيراً" كما يُعبر أخي الشيخ بندر
لأن محل الإشكال _هنا_ حمل الكلام على أسوء صوره 
على كل حال لن أطيل في هذه المسألة 
وقبل أن أتجاوزها 
فليس من الأدب مع فاضل مثل أخي الشيخ بندر أن أتجاهل طلبه وحرصه على معرفة جواب الشيخ حاتم على سؤاله الذي قال فيه :
هل الشيخ حاتم يعتبر نفسه من أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب ؟
وقد كان يطلب مني أن يكون في رسالة خاصة
فآثرت أن تكون عامة حتى يشاركه غيره في الاستفادة منها 
فقد اتصلت على الشيخ حاتم الشريف حفظه الله _وهو خارج المملكة_ 
وسألته هذا السؤال ، مراعياً المفهوم الذي رسمه أخي الشيخ بندر لمعنى الأتباع حتى لا يكون الجواب مخالفاً لمقصوده وهو : ( تعظيم الشيخ محمد ومحبته، ومشاركته في الأصول، أو النشأة السلفية في نطاق دعوته ) كما هو نص كلامه  .
فقلت للشيخ حاتم حفظه الله : هل أنت من أتباع الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بهذا المفهوم ؟ 
فقال :
( نعم ، ومع سؤال الله الثبات ، فلن يستطيع أحد أن يجعلني عدواً للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ولا لدعوته ، ولا أن أسكت عن بيان ما أعتقده خطأ عند الشيخ أو غيره) .
فهل سيكفي هذا القول منه لإسقاط كل تلك التكنهات التي أُلحقت بخطاب الشيخ حاتم ؟
أتمنى من أخي الشيخ بندر أن يجيبني ولو برسالة خاصة
حتى أعرف هل وافقت مقصوده في السؤال أم يريد صيغة أخرى في السؤال تحقق مقصوده ؟
--------------


(4)
سألت أخي الشيخ بندر عدة أسئلة ، أشكره تمام الشكر على تفضله بالإجابة عنها 
ولي عدة تعليقات على فوائد أجوبته 
قال أخي الشيخ بندر في جواب سؤالي : هل هناك مسائل خلافية بين أئمة الدعوة في مسائل التكفير؟
وإن وُجِدَت فكيف تُفسر ذلك ؟ أم أنهم لم يختلفوا في مسائل التكفير اختلافا حقيقياً أبداً ؟
قال :
( بلى . قد اختلفوا .
وتفسير هذا الخلاف، هو ما ظللنا نردِّده ونرفع أصواتنا به :
لا يوجد شيء اسمه وهابية ! )
وحصيلة هذا الجواب كانت جواباً لسؤال آخر عن أخطاء الدعوة 
وهو ما أجاب عنه أخي الشيخ بندر بقوله :
( هذا السؤال لا معنى له، بعدما ذكرت لك أنه يقع بين علماء هذه الدعوة خلافٌ، حتى في مسائل التكفير .
فنتيجة هذا أنه لا بد أن يكون قد وقع خطأ . 
وتبقى مشكلة أخي الشيخ وائل وغيره: الإصرار على أخذ تاريخ هذه الدعوة قطعةً واحدةٍ، فيظل الواحد منهم يتحدث ويتساءل: هل وقعت أخطاء في الدعوة، وهل وقع غلو، وهل ، وهل ، وهل ... ؟؟ ) .
وقال عن هذه الأخطاء :
( بل لو حمَّلت بعض علماء الدعوة تبعة كلام بعضهم الآخر، فلن توفَّق للإنصاف) .
وتعليقي على هذه الأجوبة :
أن أخي الشيخ بندر استطاع و بكل براعة 
أن يُفكك الدعوة تفكيكاً 
حتى يُخيل للقارئ أن الشيء الذي يطلق عليه "الدعوة النجدية" لا وجود له
فليس هناك أتباع !!
وكل عالم يتحدث عن نفسه لا عن غيره ؟
حتى المكان الواحد الذي يجمع أئمة الدعوة بدأ يتفكك
فأصبح الحديث
عن عالم في الرياض ، وآخر في الجنوب ، ثالثٌ في الأحساء 
وهو تفكيك حريٌ بالدراسة والتأمل
أظنه سيضيف جديداً حول الدراسات التي تحدثت حول دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب 
لكن تعليقي عليه ألخصه في الآتي :
لماذا يُتصور أن إطلاق عبارة ( الدعوة النجدية ) أو نحوها من العبارات سيعني أن لها منهجاً خاصاً في التلقي والاستدلال ؟
ولا أدري لماذا لم يتنبه لذلك الشيخ ابن قاسم وهو يجمع كتابه ( الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية ) 
ليضم معهم علماء من الشام ومصر والعراق
لأنهم يجتمعون على أصول عقدية سلفية واحدة
ثم كيف يمكن أن نفهم الاستشهادات التي يوردها أئمة الدعوة ، في قولهم المتكرر :    
( وهذا تقرير أئمة الدعوة )  
فهل سيفكك أخي الشيخ بندر هذا الاستعمال ( الدعوة النجدية ) ؟
ومن يطلق "الدعوة النجدية" أو نحو ذلك من المسميات لا يلزمه أن يجعل لهذه الدعوة أصولاً تختلف عن دعوة أهل السنة والجماعة 
ألم يكن بعض العلماء إذا انتسبوا في العقيدة قالوا : ( نحن في الأصول على مذهب أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله وفي الفروع على مذهب الشافعي )  كما تجد واحداً من أمثلة ذلك في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة (1/ 40) وغيره كثير .
وأصبح استعمال يستعمله ابن تيمية في بعض المواطن في تفسير تلك الأحداث التي حصلت بين الحنابلة والأشعرية
فهل هذا يعني أن عقيدة أحمد رحمه الله كان لها أصول تخالف أصول الشافعي_رحمه الله_ ؟
ولكن لأن الإمام أحمد _رحمه الله_ اشتهر بتقرير العقيدة في محنته ساغ هذا الاستعمال
حتى ولو كان هذا الاستخدام محل استدارك وتأمل فليست هي قضية توجب نكيراً واستغراباً وتساؤلاً   
وعلى كل حالٍ فليس يعنى تسمية الدعوة بالنجدية أو غير ذلك أن لها طريقةً خاصة في منهج التلقي والاستدلال
--------------


(5)
وأما سؤالي له عن الموقف من العلماء الذين وصفوا الدعوة بأنه قد حصل فيها نوع من الغلو وهم صديق حسن خان ، والألوسي ، ورشيد رضا ، والألباني 
فأجابني الأخ الفاضل بثناء الشيخ رشيد رضا على هذه الدعوة ، وبأن الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا له فتوى في تكفير الذي يحمل جنسية دولة كافرة 
وظَنَّ أني أورد كلام هؤلاء العلماء لأثبت صحة قولهم 
فليس الأمر كذلك 
إنما كان محل استشهادي بأقوال هؤلاء ، أنه كان كلاماً مجملاً ولم يكن مفصلاً ومع ذلك لم يقابل بهذا النكير كما فُعل مع الشيخ حاتم 
حتى لو فرضنا خطئهم جميعاً في هذا الوصف
ولا أظن أن ثمة فرقاً بين "المتابع" (أي الموافق في نفس الاتجاه) والأتباع_إن كنت تُقِرُّ أن ثمة أتباع_ ، وإن لم يكن هناك أتباع ، فلا فرق يوجب كل هذا النكير 
لمجرد كون القائل هذه المرة من هنا ، وتلك المرات من هناك
لأنه سيكون وصفاً طردياً غير مؤثر في محل النزاع
فإن أورد ثناء من الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا على هذه الدعوة فلا أظن أنه سيعجز أن يجد للشيخ حاتم ثناءً على الدعوة ، لا سيما وهو من أتباعها
إضافة إلى كون هذا الكلام (من هؤلاء الأربعة) استدعته ظاهرة موجودة في نظرهم ، وهم علماء موالين لهذه الدعوة ومتتبعين لتاريخها 
ثم إنهم ومع وصفهم للدعوة بأنه قد حصل فيها نوع من الغلو أو الخطأ ، فليس ذلك موجباً أن يُجعل كلامهم دليل على عدم معرفتهم بالدعوة وتاريخها ، أو على جهلهم بمسائل التكفير ، أو على تشكيكهم في الدعوة كما ظنه البعض 
حتى لو اختلفنا معهم حول تقييمهم 
وأما محمد رشيد رضا والشوكاني فكل واحد منهم لو أخطأ  فإنه سيُنكر خطئه ، ويُطالب أتباعه _إن كان له أتباع_ ببيان ذلك    
-------------


(6)
وأما قول أخي الشيخ بندر _وفقه الله_ : ( لكني - مع ذلك- لا أعلم لدى أئمة هذه الدعوة ما يمكن اعتباره خطأً صرفاً يستوجب أن ترتفع الأصوات بإنكاره كما هو مطلب الشيخ حاتم ) .
فلا أدري ما معنى كلمة ( خطأ صرفاً ) وهل أخطاء التكفير تنقسم إلى خطأ صرف وخطأ بين ذلك ؟
فعندما نقول عن خطأ أنه خطأ صرف ، فلا يعني ذلك اتهام المخطيء بالتقصير ، بل قد يكون قوله باجتهاد يؤجر عليه 
أما عدم الجزم بمسألة (ما) من مسائل التكفير فهذا راجع لنفس الباحث عندما يتردد في حكمها ، ولا يُصَدَّر هذا التردد للآخرين حتى يتوهموا أنْ ليس هناك خطأ محض
---------------



(7)
أما مسألتا : الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله (تشريع القوانين) ، والموالاة العملية الظاهرة 
فقد ذكر أخي الشيخ بندر أن الخلاف ظهر فيهما مؤخراً _إلا إن كان المقصود ظهر مؤخراً في أئمة الدعوة_  
فإن كان يقصد أنه قول محدث جاء متأخراً فقد ذهب بهذا إلى الطرف الآخر الذي كان ينتقده على الشيخ حاتم حفظه الله
حيث جعل الخلاف في المظاهرة العملية جاء متأخراً ، ومعنى ذلك أنه خلاف محدَث لكن بعبارة أخف من عبارة الشيخ حاتم 
والشيخ حاتم يدعي عكس ذلك ، إلا أن أخي الشيخ بندر يٌحدد وقت الإحداث بأنه في الوقت المعاصر ، بينما الشيخ حاتم لم يحدد زمن لهذا الإحداث 
حيث لم يقل أنه محدث من زمن الشيخ محمد رحمه الله أو بعده ، فليس وقت الشيخ محمد رحمه  هو ضابط الإحداث حتى يُقال له : آتيك بمن قال به قبل الشيخ محمد رحمه الله .
بل العبرة بتحقق الإجماع ووقوع المخالفة بعده 
حتى لو كان المخالف قبل الشيخ محمد رحمه الله
وكذلك الأمر في مسألة التحاكم لشريعة غير شريعة الله 
وإن كنت أرى أن التعبير الأحكم عن هذه المسألة ليس التحاكم بل تحكيم القوانين المخالفة لشريعة الله كما كان يُعبر الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله . 
وأما إن قصد أخي الشيخ بندر أن القول بعدم التكفير بتلك المسألتين هو قول متأخر جاء في هذه الدعوة 
فقد أفادنا أن بعض العلماء الكبار المتأخرين في هذا الوقت قد حكموا بتخطيء جميع السابقين من أئمة الدعوة في هذه المسألة وفي تطبيقها الواقعي حتى لو كان المخطئ مجتهداً في خطئه 
فهل يصح بعد ذلك أن يُطلَق القول بخطأ السابقين من أئمة الدعوة ويُعتبر تاريخ الدعوة _ شيئاً واحداً_ هذه المرة ولو في هاتين المسألتين ، إذا كان القائل بذلك يوافق رأي هؤلاء العلماء الأكابر .     
ثم ختم أخي الشيخ بندر التعليق على هاتين المسألتين بقوله :
( فها هو الشيخ حاتم يرانا -نحن الذين سماهم (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب)- نختلف ويرد بعضنا على بعض، تماماً كما فعل السلف -رحمهم الله-. 
فما المطلوب أكثر من هذا؟؟ ) .
المطلوب :
أن تُدخل الشيخ حاتم ضمن الأتباع الذين شملهم هذا الخطاب الرحيم ليكون واحداً ممن يحق له أن يقول الحق الذي يعتقده في الدعوة دون أن يحتاج بعد ذلك إلى سؤال يُستفصل فيه عن حاله وعن موقعه من الدعوة 
-------------



(8)
وأما سؤالي له : 
( هل ثمة غلاة في دعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله- ممن كتب أو ألَّف كما قد حصل مثل ذلك في بعض أتباع الإمام أحمد أو غيره؟
وإن وجد ذلك فليعطينا أمثلة لذلك، وأن يذكر لنا مظاهر هذا الغلو؟ )
فقد اعتبره نوع من نقل النقاش في غير محله ، لكنني أقول سألتُ هذا السؤال لأني وجدت بعض المعلقين انزعجوا من كلام الشيخ حاتم عن الغلاة في دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله 
وقول أخي الشيخ بندر_وفقه الله_ : ( كلام الشيخ حاتم لو اقتصر على وجود من يغلو في الشيخ محمد، لما أثار كلَّ هذه الزوبعة ) .
أفهم منه أنه ليس ثمة إشكال في حديث الشيخ حاتم عن الغلاة .
وهذه إحدى مواطن الاتفاق 
ثم ذكر أخي الشيخ بندر وكرر عن بعض منتديات أهل البدع التي فرحت وطارت بفتوى الشيخ حاتم حفظه الله 
فأقول :
لا أظن أن استغلال المبتدعة للكلام الذي يراه الإنسان حقاً وعدلاً يمنعه من قول ذلك الحق الذي يراه ، فلا يصح أن تُجعل هذه حجة قاطعة على خطأ كل كلام استغله المبتدعة  
فكلام الله سبحانه _وهو أحكم الكلام_ استغلته أغلب الطوائف لتأييد أقوالها
فما بالك بكلام البشر الذي يعتوره النقص والخلل 
وتبقى مسألة الجواب في هذه الفُتْيا مسألةَ اجتهاد تختلف فيها أنظار المجتهدين 
وكما أن فتوى الشيخ حاتم قد استغلتها بعض منتديات المبتدعة فقد جعلتها منتديات أخرى دليلاً  لهم على تعصب (أتباع الدعوة) لكونه يُطالَب بذكر الأخطاء فيُصِرُّ على عدم ذكرها 
ثم هل سيرضى أحدٌ من هؤلاء المبتدعة بالأوصاف التي ذكرها الشيخ حاتم حفظه الله في حق هذه الدعوة ؟
من كونها أقرب الدعوات للحق ، وأتباعها أولى بالسلف من غيرهم ، وأن خيرها أكثر من شرها
ومن رده على الجفاة عنها _الذين هم منهم_ وأحال إلى مقاله فيهم 
ولو أراد أخي الشيخ بندر أن آتيه من تلك المواقع بما استغله أهل البدع من كلام أهل العلم المحكم لما أعجزني ذلك 
ولو كانت القضية مسألة نظرٍ في واقع المبتدعة
ألا يرى أخي بندر أنه كانت تكفيه تلك التعقيبات على فتوى الشيخ حاتم من المختصين _كما يذكر_ ليعيدها على السطح مرة أخرى
ألا يرى أن تصعيده للمسألة مرة أخرى أمرٌ قد يستغله أهل البدع ، حتى يصوِّروا أنَّ هذا نوعٌ من التنازع 
ومع ذلك فليس هذا موطن الإشكال
وإنما قلت ذلك لنعلم جميعاً
أن الناظر قد يُدرك موطن الحكمة عندما يُقَيِّم تصرف الآخرين لكنه قد يُخطئها في الموطن نفسه
إنني لا أظن أن أخي الشيخ بندر كانت ترضيه تلك التعقيبات التي تجاوزت محل الحق والعدل والإنصاف .
وكنت أنتظر منه وهو يتولى التعليق على جميع المعقبين أن يوجه أولئك بكلامه الهادئ و أسلوبه الجميل حتى يستفيدوا من حسن أدبه في التعامل مع أهل العلم 
مع أنه ليس أمراً لازماً لكنه مقامٌ فاضلٌ من شيخٍ فاضلٍ يتطلب مواطن الفضل .  
وحتى ندرك جميعاً أن تقدير الحكمة في الجوابات والردود أمر اجتهادي لا ينبغي أن نستطيل على الآخرين بإدراكه ؛ فلعلك سمعت من بعض محبيك الموافقين لك في الرأي من يتمنى منك لو لم تكتب هذا المقال
ومع كل ذلك فإنني أكرر أن هذا ليس موطن الإشكال 
--------------



(9)
شكر الله لأخي الشيخ بندر نقله تلك العبارات التي ذكرها الشيخ حاتم في مسألة الغلو وأن وجود الغلو في دعوة ليس قدحاً فيها كما تصوره بعض الناقدين للشيخ حاتم حفظه الله 
----------------



(10)
تحدث أخي الشيخ بندر عن مسألة المظاهرة العملية ، وأن القول الذي يتبناه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب هو القول بالتكفير ، مع أن كلامه فُهم من بعض أئمة الدعوة على غير هذا الوجه ، وإن كان ظاهر كلامه أنه يرى التكفير
على كل حال أختار أخي الشيخ بندر _وفقه الله_ القول بالتكفير ولا إشكال في اختياره 
لكني قلت وأُكرر لم يقل الشيخ حاتم وفقه الله  أن الشيخ محمد رحمه الله تفرد بهذا القول ، وكما ذكر أخي الشيخ بندر أنه قول قيل قبل الشيخ محمد رحمه الله ، ولو أحب أن أزوده ببعض أقوال هؤلاء لفعلت فقد يكون عندي ما ليس وجوداً في مقيداته ، كما أنه قد يفوتني ما أستفيده منه ، والعلم رحم بين أهله
عموماً
ليس هذا محل النقاش
محله في تلك الدعوى التي أخذ أخي الشيخ بندر طرفاً منها حين جعل القولَ بهذا القولِ جاء متأخراً_على الاحتمال الذي ذكرتُ_ وأخذ الشيخ حاتم الشريف بالطرف الآخر حيث وَصفَ القولَ الآخر بأنه قولٌ محدثٌ 
والعبرة بعد ذلك بالدليل
---------------



(11)
تعليق أخير حول مسألة المظاهرة العملية
يتكرر في كلام أخي الشيخ  بندر _وفقه الله_ إطلاق القول بالخطأ في التصور في تقرير المسائل في عدة مواطن من كلامه
وكان الخطأ هذه المرة من نصيب من استدل بحكم الجاسوس على مسألة الموالاة العملية
فهل يريد أخي الشيخ بندر 
أن يُخرج الجاسوس من صور الموالاة العملية ؟
لأنه إن قال ذلك سيقع في خطأ آخر في تصور هذه المسألة مثل خطأه في تصور التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن 
وحتى يستفيد معنا القارئ 
أقول :
الرجل الذي خرج مع المشركين لقتال المسلمين وقع في صورة الموالاة العملية 
فما حال الرجل (المندَسِّ)، والذي يُعطي المشركين تفاصيل أخبار الخطة التي سيستعملها المسلمون في قتال المشركين 
لا أشك أن التصور الصحيح المستقيم يقول :
هذه صورة موالاة عملية بلا شك 
إلا إن كان يريد أن يفرق بين القول والفعل وهو مالا أظنه
لاسيما إذا عرفنا أن من العلماء المعاصرين من جعل مظاهرة الكافر العملية يَكْفُر بها صاحبها بأي إعانة حتى ولو بعود كبريت 
إذ لا يمكن أن أجعل مضرة الجاسوس الذي قد يُفسد على المسلمين قتالهم بالكامل خارجاً عن صورة الموالاة العملية
وأدخل الرجل الذي يقاتل في صفوف المشركين في الموالاة العملية مع أنه قد لا يحصل منه أي ضرر بالمسلمين بل قد يقتله المسلمون
ليس ثمة خيار إلا أن تكون الصورتان داخلتان في الموالاة العملية 
فإن أدخلتهما 
فالسؤال:
ما هو حكم الجاسوس ؟
فإن قلت : كافر 
قيل :
خالفت الإجماع الذي نقله غير واحدٍ من العلماء منهم الطحاوي وتابعه ابن بطال ،
على عدم كفر الجاسوس
وهذا من أقوى الأدلة بلا شك على أن الموالاة العملية ليست مكفرة وحدها.
وإما أن تفرق بين الصورتين 
وأين ستجد على ذلك فرقاً صحيحاً ؟
ولذلك لما علم أحد أبرز العلماء في الوقت المعاصر أنه لا فرق بين الصورتين اطرد في حكمه
وقال بكفر الجاسوس
لكنه قد خالف الإجماع
فخالفَ الإجماع ولم يخالف المنطق السليم فيزعم أن التجسس ليس موالاة عملية
وعلى أقل تقدير
فالقول بعدم كفر الجاسوس هو قول الأئمة الأربعة واختيار ابن تيمية وابن القيم 
والمهم في النهاية 
أن المسألة عندك وعند الشيخ حاتم بحسب ظنك تستحق رفع الصوت بالنكير
لكن كل واحد في الاتجاه المعاكس
فلا حاجة للنكير على رفع النكير
وأما الاحتجاج بأنه : (لم يعرف في سيرته قط ولا في سيرة الصحابة بعده مع أهل الردة، أنهم استفصلوا ممن قاتلهم، أو سألوه: ما حملك على هذا ؟)
فهو استدلال غير صحيح سبق أن ذكرت أن محل الإشكال فيه عند الشيخ بندر وهو عدم تفريقه بين القتل والحكم بالكفر
فواحدة من أسباب عدم الاستفصال ماذكره أخي الشيخ بندر من أنهم (أهل ردة) ، فلا حاجة للاستفصال 
ومن أسباب عدم الإستفصال ما ذكره أيضاً أخي في كلامه (ممن قاتلهم) 
فمن جاء حامل السلاح مقاتل فإنه يُقتل كما سبق في كلام القاضي ، ولا علاقة لذلك بالتكفير ، فقد يجتمع القتل مع التكفير وقد لا يجتمع .  
(12)
في الختام أتمنى منك أخي بندر_وفقك الله_ أنْ تحمل هذا النقاش بين وبينك على أنه نوع من النقاش بين من يسميهم الشيخ حاتم ( أتباع هذه الدعوة ) وحتى لا تنزعج من هذه اللفظة فمقصودي بها التفسير الذي ذكرته لنا
وأتفق معك أن الموضوع لا يستحق أن يطيل الإنسان النقاش فيه إلى مالا نهاية
فقد اتضحت الأفكار وقال كل واحد قوله  
فلعل هذا هو آخر العهد بالنقاش حول هذا الموضوع
أستودعك الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه  
و أعتذر إليك عن إشغالك في سفرك  
وأكرر لك شكري أنْ خصصتني بتعقيب خاص من بين تلك التعقيبات
وأكرر _كذلك_ سؤالي الله سبحانه أن يردك سالماً إلى أهلك وأحبابك
وأن يجمع قلوبنا على الحق ويستعملنا في طاعته

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ الإمام الدهلوي و الأخ فريد و جميع الإخوة 

صحيح أن عامة الذين خرجوا مع الكفار يوم بدر قد قيل إنهم مكرهين ، لكن عاملهم صلى الله عليه و سلم بظاهر الحال و لم يعدهم مسلمين حتى سهل لم يعده مسلماً

و إنما عده أسلم بعد قتاله مرة أخرى قبل الوقوع في الأسر و لم يرد إسلامه الذي بمكة و ذلك بشهادة ابن مسعود   

جاء في الكافي في فقه الإمام أحمد : 

وإذا ادعى الاسير أنه أسلم قبل الأسر ( قلت لا حظ أنه لم يقل قبل القتال ) لم يقبل إلا ببينة فإن شهد له مسلم وحلف معه ثبت ذلك له لأن ابن مسعود شهد لسهيل بن بيضاء أنه سمعه يذكر الإسلام فقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شهادته وأطلقه من الأسر 

قلت و هذا قريب من إنكار الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم على أسامة قتله من قال لا إله إلا الله قبل القدرة عليه 

الأخ رجل من أقصى المدينة الفرق بين حاطب و بين سهل و عباس أن حاطب ردء أما هما فمباشرين ، و فرق بين الردء و المباشر 

أما الخلاف بين أئمة الدعوة في التكفير ، فإن وجد فهو في تكفير الأعيان الذي اختلف فيه الأئمة مثل خلاف أحمد و الشافعي في تكفير تارك الصلاة تهاوناً و كسلاً

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> لا زال كثير مِن المعَلِّقين على الموضوع مُصِرِّين على تُهمة الشيخ حاتم بأنه يثبتُ الإيمان لِمَن جاء لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !
> ولا أدري ( وسيضل هذا السؤال ملازِماً لهم ) أين هو كلامه الصريح بذلك ؟؟؟
> .....
> مِن حقِّك أنْ تحكمَ على الصورتين بالكفر ، ومِن حقِّ الشيخ حاتم أنْ يحكم على صورةِ مَن خرج لقتال المسلمين بعدمِ الكفر ، لكن الذي ليس مِن حقِّك أنْ تَزعم أنَّ مَن خرج لقتال جيش المسلمين لا يمكن أنْ يكون خروجُه إلا لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !
> لم أكُن أتصوَّر هذا التدافعَ مِن الإخوة المعلِّقين على نِسبَةِ هذه التهمة - التي يبرأ منها العقلاء فضلاً عن العلماء - للشيخ حاتم قبل أنْ يسمعوا رأي صاحب الشأن الشيخ وائل الحارثي !
> ..


أخي الكريم خالد الأسمري

أسألك بالله العظيم أن تنصف في قولك ولا يجرمنك حب الشيخ حاتم على تقويل من خالفه ما لم يقله .
من هم الكثير الذين يصرون على تُهمة الشيخ حاتم بأنه يثبتُ الإيمان لِمَن جاء لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !
الذي نسب للشيخ حاتم هو حكمه بالإيمان لمن يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، واستنكر هذه النسبة محبوه فلما ثبتت بالنص أصبحت شيئاً عادياً وصار المنفي هو ما لم ينسبه أحد للشيخ حاتم أصلاً ؟؟
وأعيد سؤالي : (من هم الكثير الذين يصرون على تُهمة الشيخ حاتم بأنه يثبتُ الإيمان لِمَن جاء لقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ )

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> * كان بعض الإخوة يستبشع القول بإثبات الإيمان لمحارب النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، وينكر أن يكون الشيخ حاتم قال بذلك . فلما ثبت قول الشيخ بهذا . انتقل الكلام إلى التدليل على صحة قوله والانتصار له . وأحسب هذا خللاً منهجياً كبيراً.


وهذا للأسف مما يثبت أن الحديث عن ضرورة تقبل النقد هو حديث مجالس لا يتعداها ، وأن البعض لا يبالي بمخالفة عشرات الأئمة لما يراه دليلاً بدعوى التجرد ، وفي نفس الوقت يخالف عشرات الأدلة لقول شيخ واحد !

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

جواب موفق من الشيخ وائل بارك الله، وأدلة واضحة مقنعة.
وقد وصلنا بحمد الله إلى هذا النقاش الهادي الذي يعكس رقي مستوى الحوار عند أهل السنة، فالكل يسعى إلى الحق، وقد أمر الله بعدم مجادلة أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن، فما بالك بمجادلة أهل القرآن، والطلب لكل الإخوة المشاركين في هذا الحوار بالتزام أدب الحوار وإظهار رقي أهل السنة فيه.
وقد تبين في رد الأخ وائل وجه الخطأ في فهم الأخ بندر لكلام الشيخ حاتم في المسألتين المنسوبتين إليه عنده، وظهر أيضا دقة المسالك التي يتحاور فيها هذين المباركين وفقهما الله إلى الوصول إلى نقطة الإتفاق على الحق، والحق أن لنا أن نفخر بهذا المنهج الذي يراجع في طلب الحق بالتزام أدب الحوار عند هذين الفاضلين.
ولا أزال أكرر أننا على الحق مادمنا جادين في طلبه بإخلاص، وفق الله جميع من يشارك في هذا الحوار إلى الإخلاص والتزام الأدب الإسلامي الجميل فيه، والسلام.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

ملاحظة على استدلال الأخ الحارثي 

استدلاله بحاطب ليس في محل النزاع لأنه ردء و ليس مباشراً

أما قوله في سهل أنه ليس مكرهاً ، فحتى لو كان ليس مكرهاً فابن مسعود شهد له بتجديد الإسلام بعد القتال و قبل أن يقدر عليه ، و ليس ببقاء إسلامه الذي بمكة و الله أعلم  

و هذا مثل إنكار النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم على أسامة قتل من قال لا إله إلا الله بعد قتاله و قبل أن يقدر عليه

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

صاحب النقب كلامك عليه ملاحظة بسيطة وهي كالأتي : 
تقول في المشاركة السابقة :(... صحيح أن عامة الذين خرجوا مع الكفار يوم بدر قد قيل إنهم مكرهين ، لكن عاملهم صلى الله عليه و سلم بظاهر الحال و لم يعدهم مسلمين حتى سهل لم يعده مسلماً و إنما عده أسلم بعد قتاله مرة أخرى قبل الوقوع في الأسر و لم يرد إسلامه الذي بمكة و ذلك بشهادة ابن مسعود ) إهـ. 
هــذا الكلام غير صحيح .. لأن النبي قد عفا عنه لأن عبد الله بن مسعود شهد على أنه رآه يصلي في مكة وليس أنه أسلم حديثاً ثم الامر الأخر والاهم أن العباس وسهل كل واحد منهم أدعى الأكراه 
فأما سهل فقبل منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما شهد عبد الله بن مسعود أنه رآه يصلي في مكة وهذا يدل على أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عفا عنه بناءً على إسلامه السابق في مكة حيث قامت البينة الشرعية بذلك فلابد أن يحمل هذا على أنه كان مسلم أخرجه المشركين مكرهاً  فعذر ولم يكفر لأن الأكراه أحد موانع التكفير. 
أما العباس بن عبد المطلب عمّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقبل الرسول ادعاءه للإسلام يوم بدر مع مظاهرته للمشركين وإن كان مكرهًا على ذلك لأنه لم يقم بينة على ذلك فلم يقبل منه ولم يخرجه من الأسر إلا الفداء 
يقول الله تعالى :( إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيراً يؤتكم خيراً مما أخذ منكم ويغفر لكم ) 
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله مفسراً :(.. وفي صحيح البخاري من حديث موسي بن عقبة قال بن شهاب حدثنا أنس بن مالك أن رجالاً من الأنصار قالوا يا رسول الله إئذن لنا فلنترك لابن أختنا العباس فداءه. قال: «لا واللهِ لا تذرونَ منه درهمًا»، وقال يونس بن بكير عن محمد بن إسحاق عن يزيد بن رومان عن عروة عن الزهري عن جماعة سمَّاهم قالوا: بعثت قريش إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في فداء أسراهم ففدي كل قوم أسيرهم بما رضوا، وقال العباس: يا رسول الله قد كنت مسلمًا. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «الله أعلم بإسلامك فإن يكن كما تقول فإنَّ الله يجزيك وأما ظاهرك فقد كان علينا فافد نفسك وابن أخيك نوفل ابن الحارث بن عبد المطلب وعقيل بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب وحليفك عتبة بن عمرو أخي بني الحارث بن فهر... الحديث ) 
فهؤلاء لم يقبل منهم لأنه لم يقيموا بينة على كونهم مكرهين فعاملهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بظاهر حالهم ولم يخرجوا من الأسر إلا بالفداء بينما أكتفى في حال سهل بمجرد إسلامه القديم بشهادة عبد الله بن مسعود ولابد ان يحمل على أنه كان مكرهاً على ذلك الفعل فعذر والله أعلم

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الإخوة الفضلاء هناك فرقٌ بين من خرج في (جيشٍ يحارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم) ونيته محاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وبين من خرج في نفس الجيش وله نيةٌ أخرى، أولا ترون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخرج معه لقتال الكفار أقوام من المنافقين من غير أن يلزمهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخروج معه إلزامًا جبريًا، راجعوا قوله تعالى: (يقولون لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل) الآية. لتعلموا أنهم قالوها عند قفولهم من أحد الغزوات مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم!
فمسألة النية مهمة وإنما الأعمال بالنيات، وتأمل قوله تعالى: (لوخرجوا فيكم مازادوكم إلاخبالا...)الآية  ، لتعلم أن بعض من يخرج في الجيش إنما يريد حربا نفسية للجيش نفسه!
والله الهادي

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

العز بن عبد السلام لم نفهم شيئ من كلامك السابق ولكن على كل حال اعلم أن من أذى رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وحاربه سواء كان بغضاً أو حسداً أو طمعاً في الدنيا أو غيرها من الأسباب فهو كافر خارج عن الدين إلا المكره  فإنه يعذر من جهة الكفر ومع هذا لا يجوز له أن يقاتل بل يجب عليه أن يصبر حتى لو أفضى هذا الأمر إلى قتله لأنه لا يجوز له أن يفادي نفسه بنفس غيره في حالة الإكراه وقد نقل القاضي عياض والإمام اسحاق بن راهويه الإجماع على كفر من قاتل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
يقول الإمام إسحاق ابن راهوية رحمه الله :( قد أجمع العلماء على أن من سب الله عز وجل، أو سب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو دفع شيئاً أنزله الله، أو قتل نبياً من أنبياء الله، وهو مع ذلك مقر بما أنزل الله أنه كافر) إهـ التمهيد لأبن عبد البر(4/226) 
فالمسألة محل اتفاق بين أهل الإسلام قاطبة فلا ينبغي أن يشك مسلم في كفر من حاله ذلك ، ثم ذكرت مسألة المنافقين ولا أدري ما هو محل الإستدلال من هذا الكلام ولكن عل كل حال نقول أن المنافقين الذين كانوا في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهؤلاء حكمهم في الدنيا أنهم مسلمون تجري عليهم أحكام الإسلام من نكاح وتوريث وغيرها وإن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يعلم بما يأتيه من الوحي ببواطن بعضهم ومع هذا ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليحاسبهم بما يعلم هو عن طريق الغيب بل بما أظهروا من الكفر البواح وثبت عليهم الثبوت الشرعي الصحيح فعندها يؤخذون بذلك ..  أما إن شهد عليه بالنفاق فأنكروا أو لم يتم نصاب الشهادة أو لاذوا بالتوبة فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتركهم وهذا هو ما جعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يترك أؤلئك النفر من المنافقين الذين قالوا كما حكى الله عنهم :(  يقولون لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل ) 
فقد جاء في صحيح البخاري في كتاب التفسير عند تفسير قوله تعالى :( اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة ) أن  عندما شهد زيد ابن الأرقم على عبد الله بن أبي بأنه قال : (( لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل )) اجتهد ابن أبي يمينه أنه ما فعل ، حتى قال الناس : كذب زيدٌ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع أن الوحي صدّق زيدا ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان مطلعا بالوحي على أعيان المنافقين .. إلا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يؤاخذهم بالوحي ، وبالاحتمالات أو الظنون أو الشواهد التي لا تكفي .. وإنما عاملهم صلى الله عليه وسلم بطرق الإثبات الشرعية  التي هي البينة أو الإقرار تعليما لأمته ..
وانظر في هذا ما قاله القاضي عياض رحمه الله في الشفا (2/224-230) (فصل) ( فإن قلت : فلم لم يقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اليهودي الذي قال له ؛ (السام عليكم) وهذا دعاء عليه ، … إلى قوله : ولا قتل المنافقين الذين كانوا يؤذونه في أكثر الأحيان ؟) 
.. فقد فصل هناك القول فيما اختصرناه لك هاهنا… فارجع إليه فإنه مهم ..

ومنه قوله ( 2/226) : ( ولعله لم يثبت عنده صلى الله عليه وسلم من أقوالهم ما رُفع ، وإنما نقله الواحد ومَن لم يصل رتبة الشهادة في هذا الباب من صبي أو عبد أو امرأة ، والدماء لا تستباح إلا بعدلين ، وعلى هذا يحمل أمر اليهودي في السلام،وأنهم لوّوا به ألسنتهم ولم يبينّوه ، ألا ترى كيف نبّهت عليه عائشة ولو كان صرّح بذلك لم تنفرد بعلمه ..)
ومنه قوله أيضا (228) : ( وكذلك يقال في اليهود إذ قالوا السام عليكم ؛ ليس فيه صريح سب ولا دعاء إلا بما لا بد منه من الموت الذي لا بد من لحاقه جميع البشر .. ) أهـ . 
ولشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كلام مفصل في هذا ذكره في مواضع عديدة من الصارم المسلول ، أنظر على سبيل المثال ص (354-358) .
أما مسألة هل كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يلزم المنافقين الخروج معه إلى الجهاد فهذا فيه تفصيل فاعلم أولاً أن المنافقين حكمهم في الدنيا أنهم مسلمين تجري عليهم أحكام الإسلام ومنها الجهاد ... وعليه فإنه إن كان الجهاد طلب فهذا له حكم خاص أما في جهاد الدفع فأنه يصبح فرض عين على كل من يظهر الإسلام  وإن كان باطنه خلاف ذلك لهذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يلزم به كل من يظهر الإسلام من الرجل القادرين عليه فعندما خرج لغزوة تبوك وهي من جهاد الدفع لأن القصد فيها كان صد الروم الذين كانوا ييريدون مهاجمة المدينة استنفر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جميع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم للخروج في هذه الغزوة ولم يرخص لأحد في التخلف عنها، وفي هذا نزل قوله تعالى: ﴿انْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً وَجَاهِدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّه...﴾ (التوبة: 41)، فلم يسمح لأحد أن يبقى في المدينة ويتخلف عنه إلا أصحاب الاعذار الشرعية ولهذا ذم القرآن المنافقين الذين تخلفوا عن هذه الغزوة كما في سورة التوبة 
بقية مسألة النية ... فاعلم أن القاعدة الشرعية أن النية لا تغير من حكم الشرعي شيئاً فمن شرب الخمر وفي نيته أنه عصير وهو يعلم أنه خمر فهذا قد شرب الخمر وحكمه أن يجلد ومن زنا وفي نيته أنه  نكاح فهو زاني ومن قتل مسلم وفي نيته أنه يمزح فهو قاتل ومن سرق من مال مسلم وفي نيته أنه هدية فهو سارق وهكذا فلا تغير النية من توصيف الفعل شيئاً 
قال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله (اعلم أن الأعمال وإن انقسمت أقساما كثيرة من فعل وقول وحركة وسكون وجلب ودفع وفِكْر وذِكْر وغير ذلك مما لا يتصور إحصاؤه واستقصاؤه، فهى ثلاثة أقسام: معاص وطاعات ومباحات.
القسم الأول: المعاصي، وهى لاتتغير عن موضوعها بالنيّة، فلا ينبغي أن يفهم الجاهل ذلك من عموم قوله عليه السلام «إنما الأعمال بالنيّات» فيظن أن المعصية تنقلب طاعة بالنيّة، كالذي يغتاب إنسانا مراعاة لقلب غيره، أو يُطعم فقيراً من مال غيره، أو يبني مدرسة أو مسجداً أو رباطا بمال حرام، وقصده الخير.. فهذا كله جهل، والنية لاتؤثر في إخراجه عن كونه ظلما وعدوانا ومعصية. بل قصده الخير بالشر على خلاف مقتضى الشرع شر آخر، فإن عرفه فهو معاند للشرع، وإن جهله فهو عاص ٍ بجهله، إذ طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم، والخيرات إنما يُعرف كونها خيرات بالشرع، فكيف يمكن أن يكون الشر خيراً؟ هيهات، بل المروِّج لذلك على القلب خفيّ الشهوة وباطن الهوى .. إلى أن قال .. والمقصود أن من قصد الخير بمعصية عن جهل فهو غير معذور، إلا إذا كان قريب العهد بالإسلام ولم يجد بعدُ مهلة للتعلم، وقد قال الله تعالى «فاسئلوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون». .. إلى أن قال : فإذن قوله عليه السلام: «إنما الأعمال بالنيّات» يختص من الأقسام الثلاثة بالطاعات والمباحات دون المعاصي، إذ الطاعة تنقلب معصية بالقصد، والمباح ينقلب معصية وطاعة بالقصد، فأما المعصية فلا تنقلب طاعة بالقصد أصلاً، نعم للنيّة دخل فيها وهو أنه إذا انضاف إليها قصود خبيثة تضاعف وزرها وعظم وبالها كما ذكرنا ذلك في كتاب التوبة. 
القسم الثاني: الطاعات. وهى مرتبطة بالنيّات في أصل صحتها وفي تضاعف فضلها. أما الأصل، فهو أن ينوي بها عبادة الله تعالى لا غير، فإن نوى الرياء صارت معصية. وأما تضاعف الفضل: فبكثرة النيّات الحسنة فإن الطاعة الواحدة يمكن أن ينوي بها خيرات كثيرة فيكون له بكل نيّة ثواب، إذ كل واحدة منها حسنة ثم تضاعف كل حسنة عشر أمثالها. كما ورد به الخبر... إلى أن قال: 
القسم الثالث: المباحات، وما من شىء من المباحات إلا ويحتمل نيّة أو نيّات يصير بها من محاسن القربات ويُنال بها معالي الدرجات، فما أعظم خسران مَن يغفل عنها ويتعاطاها تعاطي البهائم المهملة عن سهو ٍ وغفلة) إهـ إحياء علوم الدين( 4/388 ) وما بعدها . 
 والمقصود أن الكفر والمعاصي لا يتغير حكمه بالنيّة كما سبق في كلام أبي حامد الغزالي رحمه الله. 
وإذا جاز فعل بعض المعاصي في أحوال خاصة فإن هذا لايجوز إلا بدليل خاص مبيح لفعل المعصية لابمجرد النية. ومثال هذا:
أ الكذب محرّم ومن الكبائر، ولكنه يجوز في ثلاثة مواضع بنص حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بمجرد النية، وهذه المواضع هى: في الحرب، وفي الإصلاح بين الناس، وبين الرجل وزوجه كما رواه مسلم عن أم كلثوم بنت عقبة رضي الله عنها.
ب أكل الميتة محرم ومن الكبائر، ولكنه يجوز للمضطر في مخمصة بنص كتاب الله تعالى لا بالنيّة، وقال تعالى (إنما حَّرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهلّ به لغير الله، فمن اضطر غير باغ ٍ ولا عاد ٍ فلا إثم عليه، إن الله غفور رحيم) البقرة 173. والدليل المبيح يقصر الرخصة على صورته ولايقاس عليه.
ومعلوم أن محاربة النبي وأذيته كفر بواح فمن حارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونيته أنه يبغض دينه فهو كافر من حطب جهنم ومن حارب النبي وفي نيته أنه يتحصل على شيئ من متاع الدنيا فهو مع أخيه الأول في قعر جنهم فلا تأثير للنية في الكفر وجوداً أو عدماً حتى أن المرجئة الأولى لم يشكوا في كفر هذا النوع خلافاً لأدعياء السلفية في هذا الزمان 
يقول ابن تيمة رحمه الله :( ... ( ومن هنا يظهر خطأ قول جهم بن صفوان ومن اتبعه حيث ظنوا أن الإيمان مجرد تصديق القلب وعمله ، لم يجعلوا أعمال القلب من الإيمان ، وظنوا أنه قد يكون الإنسان مؤمناً كامل الإيمان بقلبه وهو مع هذا يسب الله ورسوله ويعادي أولياء الله ، ويوالي أعداء الله ويقتل الأنبياء ويهدم المساجد ، ويهين المصاحف ، ويكرم الكفار غاية الكرامة ويهين المؤمنين غاية الإهانة ، قالوا وهذه كلها معاصي لا تنافي الإيمان الذي في قلبه ، بل يفعل هذا وهو في الباطن عند الله مؤمن ، قالوا وإنما ثبت له في الدنيا أحكام الكفار ، لأن هذه الأقوال أمارة على الكفر ليحكم بالظاهر كما يحكم بالإقرار والشهود وإن كان الباطن قد يكون بخلاف ما أقر به وبخلاف ما شهد به الشهود .
فإذا أورد عليهم الكتاب والسنة والإجماع على أن الواحد في هؤلاء كافر في نفس الأمر معذب في الآخرة ، قالوا فهذا دليل على انتفاء التصديق والعلم من قلبه . ) إهـ كتاب الإيمان (178) 
فانظر إلى هؤلاء المبتدعة من غلاة الجهمية المكتلمة لمعرفتهم بشاعة القول بأن من حارب الرسول يجوز أن يكون مسلم لم يلتزموا أصول بدعهم وحكموا عليه بالكفر لأن محاربة الرسول لا يمكن أن تقع من قلب باشر الإيمان أو عرف الإسلام اما أدعياء السلفية في زماننا فعندهم أنه قد يكون من حارب الرسول ليس بكافر على حسب قصده فتارة يكون مرتد وأخرى عاصي ثم يدعون الإنتساب زوراً وكذباً  إلى الإمام أحمد والشافعي وابن تيمية وابن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله أجمعين ولا يستحيون من أنفسهم 
أما قولك :(.. وتأمل قوله تعالى: (لوخرجوا فيكم مازادوكم إلاخبالا...)الآية  ، لتعلم أن بعض من يخرج في الجيش إنما يريد حربا نفسية للجيش نفسه! والله الهادي ) إهـ . 
فصراحة لم أفهم وليس عندي تعليق وفي ما تقدم كفاية إن شاء الله لمن أراد الهداية.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الإمام الدهلوي لا أختلف معك في عامة ماذكرت!
إنما قصدت بماذكرتُ أن أثبت إحتمال وجود نية أخرى لمن كان في جيش قريش في غزوة بدر، لاأنه لايحتمل من أمره إلا أنه جاء لحرب النبي صلى الله عليهوسلم، فتأمل.
أما أدعياء السلفية فما أكثرهم، والدليل حكمٌ بينهم.
وإذا أردت أن ترد على أحدٍ من المسلمين قوله فأقترح أن تتوضأ وتصلي ركعتين وتستخير الله لعله أن يهديكما سواء السبيل.

----------


## فريد أشرف

كم أتمنى لو أن الحارثي لم يدخل نفسه في تفسير مجمل كلام الشيخ حاتم ، إلا بعد التأكد من موافقة الشيخ حاتم على ما يكتبه.

فقد رأيت المتابعين لهذا الجدل ينسبون تخريجات وائل الحارثي وتفسيراته للشيخ حاتم باعتباره تلميذاً وجليساً له.

وفي رأيي أنه أساء للشيخ من حيث أراد الإحسان له . إلا إذا كان الشيخ حاتم يقر ما يقوله ، فهذه مشكلة أخرى . لكن لعل الشيخ حاتم لا يرتضي بعض ما يكتبه وائل الحارثي بقصد الدفاع عنه.

الرجل هده الله ينقصه التصور الصحيح للمسائل.

فضلا عن تصور قول معارضي رأي الشيخ حاتم.

فهو مثلاً لا يفرق بين قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين محاربته.

وإذا رأى في كلام أحد حديثاً عن حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لم يفهم منه إلا القتل.
لهذا تراه يتساءل أين أثبت الشيخ حاتم الإيمان لمن يقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم!


الحرب لا يلزم منها القتل.
والقتل لا يلزم منه الحرب.

والصورتان كلاهما كفر.

والقاضي عياض حكى الإجماع على المسألتين ،لكن وائل يحاول حصر الكلام في مسألة واحدة.

فمحاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنده لا ينتقض بها الإيمان!!!!!!!!!!!

وهذه مصيبة وأي مصيبة!

وأشد منها تخريجه لكلام الشيخ حاتم في علاقة الإيمان الظاهر بالباطن ، وغضه الطرف عن المسألة التي كانت محل الخلاف ، و هو تجويز ثبوت الإيمان الباطن لمن يقول بلسانه : إنه يحب دين الكفار ، إذا قال هذا طمعاً في الدنيا.

فهذه الصورة تجاوزها وائل ، وصرف الكلام عنها إلى التقعيد العام الذي يتفق عليه الجميع.


وبعد هذا المشوار الطويل ، ومع أنه ذكر في مقالته أنه اتصل بالشيخ حاتم وسأله عن مسألة واحدة جانبية ، لكنه نسي أن يسأله عن المسألة الأساس : وهو الأخطاء التي وقع فيها محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، والتي يجب أن ترتفع أصوات التابعين بإنكارها.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الأخ فريد أشرف سلامٌ عليك.
إذا كنت تخالف الشيخ وائل الحارثي رأيه فليس ذلك بدليل على أنه لم يتصور المسألة، بلى هو دليل على أنه لم يتصورها كما تصورتها أنت، ولعلك أردت هذا!
ثم المسألة نقاش علمي وقد ذكر الشيخ وائل أدلةً قويةً في كلامه، وأنا لا أطالبك بأن توافقه، ولا أن تدين الله إلا بما يؤديكه إجتهادُك إن كنت من أهل الإجتهاد، وإلا فإن في شرائع الإسلام سعةٌ تلقى الله بها بريئًا عن ظلم علمٍ أو طالبه!
ولم يكلف الله العبد إلا بما يطيق، فإن أطقت الحجاج بالدليل وإلا فعليك بسعة الإسلام.
ولا نزال نطالب الإخوة بالنقاش العلمي البعيد عن كلِّ ما يسيئ للعلم وأهله.
والسلام

----------


## ابن ابيه

أتمنى من الإخوة أن يتأملوا معي هذه المقارنة بين فعل حاطب وفعل سهل :
1_ حاطب رضي الله عنه ساعد جيش المشركين الذين يقاتلون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
     وسهل رضي الله عنه ساعد جيش المشركين الذي يقاتلون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

2_ فعل حاطب قد يتسبب في قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأن تقوية محاربة المشركين قد تجر إلى القتل النبي وإن لم تقتله فهي نكاية في محاربته ، فكشف خطة السير أعظم من خروج رجل مع الجيش بلا شك .
وفعل سهل قد يتسبب في قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأن تقوية محاربة المشركين قد يجر إلى قتل النبي أو النكاية في محاربته .

 3_ حاطب مع فعله الذي فعله لم يُرد محاربة النبي ولا قتله .
وسهل مع فعله الذي فعله لم يُرد محاربة النبي ولا قتله وإلا لما كان مسلماً .

4_ ليس صحيح أن الفرق بين الأمرين هو : أن حاطباً كان في المدينة ، ولم يخرج معهم فصورة فعله ليست مكفرة ، وسهل لأنه كان في مكة وخرج معهم فصورة فعله مكفرة مع فرض عدم إكراهه ؟

لماذا ليس الفرق صحيح ؟
 لأن كلاهما مساعدة  ومعاونة ، فحاطب فعل فعلاً ساعد فيه وعاون المشركين الذين يواجهون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وسهل فعل فعلا ساعد في المشركين الذي يواجهون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

فلو فرضنا صحة القول بإكراه سهل مع أنه قول ليس عليه دليل ، ولم يذكره ابن مسعود ، ولا الفقهاء الذين تحدثوا عن فقه الحديث كما ذكر الإخوة .؛ فصورة فعل حاطب مثل صورة فعل سهل وأشد ، فكلاهما مساعدة للمشركين الذين يوجهون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

فلو سلمنا بإكراه سهل ، لكانت صورة حديث حاطب تطرح نفسها للسؤال : فقد فعل فعلاً قد يؤدي إلى قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو يؤدي إلى محاربته بأشد أنواع المحاربة . 
فهل سيصبح الفرق أن من خرج معهم  يُكفر ، ومن لم يخرج ولو فعل فعلاً أنكى منه وأشد وأثخن  لا يكفر ؟

لا أظن أن هذا مناطاً مؤثراً تُعلق به الأحكام ، لأن القائل بذلك لو سُئل عن حكم مسلم مقيم بين المشركين وأعطاهم جميع أخبار جيش المسلمين الذين فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
هل سيقول بكفره أم سيمتنع من ذلك ؟
فإن قال بكفره ، فقد فرَّق بين هذه الصورة وصورة حاطب بما ليس مؤثر في مناط التكفير .
وإن قال بعدم كفره ، فما باله جعل صورة حديث سهل في حالة عدم إكراه لا تتأتى إلا على قول الجهمية . 

وبالتالي فصورة حديث حاطب وصورة حديث سهل مع القول بعدم إكراهه واحدة ، فلما كانت واحدة بل صورة فعل حاطب أشد ، كان من المتصور أن يقع ذلك الفعل من المسلم وهو لايريد قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يريد محاربته .
أي أنه لا يقال : مجرد الخروج هو المكفر ، وعدم الخروج ليس بمكفر حتى لو فعل فعلاً بجيش النبي أنكى وأخطر من الذي خرج .


وإنما يقال بكفر فاعل ذلك إلا إذا تحقق فيه مناط التكفير ، وهو إرادة قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو محاربته أو محبة دين الكفار وإرادة ظهور دينهم على دين المسلمين .

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

ملحوظة: قرأت مقال الأخ وائل الحارثي ولم أجد فيه ماينسبه بعض الإخوة الذين علقوا على هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيهم، ومن ذلك:
1- نسبوا إليه: أنه لا يكفِّر من جاء محاربًا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ولايقول بذلك مسلم، والذي في مقاله أن هناك فرقًا بين من كان في الجيش الذي يحارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونيته حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبين من كان في نفس الجيش وليس في نيته أن يحارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. كسهل بن بيضاء رضي الله عنه.
2- نسبوا إليه أيضًا: أنه يقول أن من قال بلسانه أنه يحب دين الكفار وهو غير مكره أنه يُحتمل أن يكون مؤمنًا بقلبه.
وهو لايقول بذلك، وإنما يقول هو كافرٌ في حكمنا عليه في ظاهره وباطنه، نعامله كذلك في الدنيا، وأمر الآخرة والاطلاع على مافي القلوب لله عز وجل علام الغيوب.
أقول هذا ما فهمته من مقال الأخ وائل وأنا أرى في استدلالاته قوة، ولا أرى فيه ما يدعو من خالفه إلا لمناقشة علمية هادئة، يطلب فيها الحق بصدق وإخلاص.
أسأل الله للجميع التوفيق.

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

لا شك أن محاربة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كفر بواح لا يعذر فيها أحد من جهة التكفير إلا بعذر الأكراه كما قال تعالى :( من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره .... الآية ) فلم يستثني إلا المكره .
ولذلك قلنا أن العفو عن سهل بن بيضاء كان بسبب  عذر الإكراه ليس له تخريج إلا ذلك ، ومن زعم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عفى عنه لأن باطنه كان خلاف ظاهره فقد أبعد النجعة  وخالف الصواب وفهمه معارض بحادثة العباس رضي الله عنه فقد كان باطنه خلاف ظاهره ومع هذا عامله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معاملة الكفار ولم يعتبر أسلامه السابق ولم يخرج من الأسر إلا بالفداء .. فنسأل من يزعم أن سهل قد عذر لأنه باطنه كان خلاف ظاهر إذا كان هذا الفهم صحيح فلماذا لم يعذر العباس أيضاً لأن باطنه كان خلاف ظاهره ؟؟ ... نريد جواب واضح وصريح على هذا التفريق 
أما حادثة حاطب  رضي الله عنه فسوف أنقل لكم كلام الشيخ علوي سقاف حول هذه الحادثة حتى لا تلتبس على أخواننا الموحدين  فقد قال حفظه الله :( بالنسبة لقضة حاطب بن أبن بلتعة فهنا بحثان في الموضوع

البحث الأول

الأخ والشيخ علوي السقاف - حفظه الله - 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد كثر الكلام والنقاش بين بعض الرواد في أنا المسلم عن قصة حاطب بن أبي بلتعة عندما أرسل برسالة إلى كفار قريش مع المرأة التي حملت الرسالة فلحق بها بعض الصحابة بأمر من الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك عن طريق الوحي وقد اختلف المناقشون في الحكم على حاطب هل يعد فعله الذي قام به من النفاق الأكبر أم من النفاق الأصغر؟ 
ونرغب منكم حفظكم أن تبينوا لنا بما يفتح الله عليكم في هذه المسألة بياناً شافياً وافياً. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
محبكم في الله: عبد الله زقيل صفر 1422هـ



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعلم أخي الكريم -وفقني الله وإياك- أنَّ هذه المسألة –أعني هل فعل حاطب رضي الله عنه يُعدُّ كفراً أم لا؟- من مسائل الاجتهاد التي يسوغ فيها الخلاف، وأصل منشأ الخلاف هو: هل الموالاة بجميع صورها تُعدُّ كفراً أم أنَّ منها ما هو كفر ومنها ما دون ذلك؟ وهل هناك فرقٌ بين الموالاة والتولي؟ وهل قوله تعالى {ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم} أي كافر مثلهم، أم هو كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم)) ومعلوم أن ليس كلُّ تشبهٍ بالكفار يعد كفراً، فإذا علمت ذلك تبين لك خطأ من يجعل هذه المسألة من مسائل العقيدة ويبدع من لم يقل بقوله، فإما جعله مرجئاً أو خارجياً، وهذا مما ابتليت به الأمة في الآونة الأخيرة.
أما مسألة الموالاة والمعاداة ومظاهرة الكافرين على المسلمين فهي من مسائل العقيدة بل أصلٌ من أصول التوحيد، وأما تكفير حاطب -رضي الله عنه- فلم يقل به أحدٌ من أهل السنة فهو صحابي بدري قد وجبت له الجنة، وإليك البيان بشيء من الإيجاز والاختصار:
الموالاة: أصلها الحب كما أن المعاداة أصلها البغض، وتكون بالقلب والقول والفعل، ومن الموالاة النصرة والتأييد، فمن جعل الموالاة نوعاً واحداً مرادفاً لمظاهرة الكافرين عدَّ فعل حاطب -رضي الله عنه- كفراً، ومن جعلها صوراً مختلفة وأدخل فيها: مداهنتهم ومداراتهم، واستعمالهم، والبشاشة لهم ومصاحبتهم ومعاشرتهم وغيرها من الصور؛ جعلها نوعين موالاة مطلقة عامة أو (كبرى) وموالاة خاصة دون موالاة. ومن هؤلاء من عدَّ فعل حاطب -رضي الله عنه- من النوع الأول ومنهم من عَدَّه من النوع الثاني، وأكثر العلماء على أن الموالاة نوعان: مُكفِّرة وغير مُكفِّرة، وسواء قلنا هما نوعان أو نوع واحد فالذي يهمنا هنا هو هل فعل حاطب -رضي الله عنه- من النوع المُكفِّر أم لا؟ -وسيأتي-، كما أنَّ منهم من فرَّق بين الموالاة والتولي وجعل التولي موالاة مطلقة ومنهم عددٌ من علماء الدعوة النجدية -رحمهم الله-، وهناك من لم يفرق بينهما كالشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي في تفسيره وهذا أقرب والله أعلم، وعلى كلٍ فهذه مصطلحات لا مشاحة فيها، لأن الذين فرَّقوا بينهما يعنون بالتولي الموالاة المطلقة وأنها كفر ولا يقولون بتولي غير مُكفِّر بل يقولون أن هناك موالاة غير مُكفِّرة فآل الأمر إلى وجود موالاة مُكفِّرة يسميها البعض تولي وأخرى غير مُكفِّرة وهذا كله على قول من يقسم الموالاة إلى قسمين.
وعمدة من يقول أن الموالاة نوع واحد وأنها كفر، قوله تعالى: { ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم} وقوله تعالى: {ومن يتولهم منكم فأؤلئك هم الظالمون} قالوا لم ترد الموالاة في القرآن إلا بوصف الكفر، قال ابن جرير: ((ومن يتولى اليهود والنصارى دون المؤمنين فإنه منهم، يقول: فإن من تولاهم ونصرهم على المؤمنين فهو من أهل دينهم وملتهم، فإنه لا يتولى متولٍ أحداً إلا هو به وبدينه)) 
وقال ابن حزم في ((المحلى)) (11/138): ((وصح أنَّ قول الله تعالى: {ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم} إنما هو على ظاهره بأنه كافر من جملة الكفار فقط، وهذا حقٌ لا يختلف فيه اثنان من المسلمين))
وقال الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله في ((مجموع الفتاوى)) (1/274): ((وقد أجمع علماء الإسلام على أنَّ من ظاهر الكفار على المسلمين وساعدهم بأي نوع من المساعدة فهو كافر مثلهم)) ثم استشهد بالآيتين السابقتين.
هذه مقدمة لابد منها قبل الإجابة على سؤالكم: هل فعل حاطبٍ -رضي الله عنه- كان كفراً أم لا؟
واعلم أن قصة حاطب -رضي الله عنه- رواها البخاري في الصحيح(3007،4272،4890  6259) ومسلم في الصحيح(4550) وأبو داود في السنن(3279) والترمذي في الجامع (3305) وأحمد في المسند (3/350) وأبو يعلىفي المسند (4/182) وابن حبان في صحيحه(11/121) والبزار في مسنده(1/308) والحاكم في المستدرك(4/87) والضياء في الأحاديث المختارة(1/286) وغيرهم، وقد جمعت لك ما صحَّ من رواياتهم في سياق واحد –وأصلها من صحيح البخاري- ليسهل تصور القصة واستنباط الأحكام منها، والذي يهمنا منها ألفاظ حاطب وعمر رضي الله عنهما أمام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
[فعَنْ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ بَعَثَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَبَا مَرْثَدٍ الْغَنَوِيَّ وَالزُّبَيْرَ بْنَ الْعَوَّامِ وَكُلُّنَا فَارِسٌ قَالَ انْطَلِقُوا حَتَّى تَأْتُوا رَوْضَةَ خَاخٍ فَإِنَّ بِهَا امْرَأَةً مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مَعَهَا كِتَابٌ مِنْ حَاطِبِ بْنِ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ إِلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ فَأَدْرَكْنَاهَ  ا تَسِيرُ عَلَى بَعِيرٍ لَهَا حَيْثُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْنَا الْكِتَابُ فَقَالَتْ مَا مَعَنَا كِتَابٌ فَأَنَخْنَاهَا فَالْتَمَسْنَا فَلَمْ نَرَ كِتَابًا فَقُلْنَا مَا كَذَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَتُخْرِجِنَّ الْكِتَابَ أَوْ لَنُجَرِّدَنَّك  ِ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ الْجِدَّ أَهْوَتْ إِلَى حُجْزَتِهَا وَهِيَ مُحْتَجِزَةٌ بِكِسَاءٍ فَأَخْرَجَتْهُ فَانْطَلَقْنَا بِهَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: ((يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدْ خَانَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ)) ((دَعْنِي أَضْرِبْ عُنُقَ هَذَا الْمُنَافِقِ)) ((فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ كَفَرَ)) 
فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى مَا صَنَعْت.
َ قَالَ حَاطِبٌ: ((وَاللَّهِ مَا بِي أَنْ لا أَكُونَ مُؤْمِنًا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ)) ((وَلَمْ أَفْعَلْهُ ارْتِدَادًا عَنْ دِينِي وَلا رِضًا بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ الإِسْلام)) ((وَمَا فَعَلْتُ ذَلِكَ كُفْرًا)) ((وَمَا غَيَّرْتُ وَلا بَدَّلْتُ))ِ ((مَا كَانَ بِي مِنْ كُفْرٍ وَلا ارْتِدَادٍ)) ((أَمَا إِنِّي لَمْ أَفْعَلْهُ غِشًّا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَلا نِفَاقًا قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ مُظْهِرٌ رَسُولَهُ وَمُتِمٌّ لَهُ أَمْرَهُ)) ((فقلت أكتب كتاباً لا يضر الله ولا رسوله)) أَرَدْتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي عِنْدَ الْقَوْمِ يَدٌ يَدْفَعُ اللَّهُ بِهَا عَنْ أَهْلِي وَمَالِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِكَ إِلاَّ لَهُ هُنَاكَ مِنْ عَشِيرَتِهِ مَنْ يَدْفَعُ اللَّهُ بِهِ عَنْ أَهْلِهِ وَمَالِه.
ِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: صَدَقَ وَلا تَقُولُوا لَهُ إِلاَّ خَيْرًا.
فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ خَانَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ فَدَعْنِي فَلأَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ.
فَقَالَ: أَلَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ، فَقَال:َ لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ اطَّلَعَ إِلَى أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ فَقَالَ اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فَقَدْ وَجَبَتْ لَكُمْ الْجَنَّةُ أَوْ فَقَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَكُمْ فَدَمَعَتْ عَيْنَا عُمَرَ وَقَالَ: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ.] 
فأنت ترى أنَّ حاطباً -رضي الله عنه- شعر بخطئه في إفشاء سر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وموالاته لكفار قريش، وظهر له أنَّ هذا كفرٌ وردة لكنه يعلم من نفسه أنه لم يفعله ارتداداً عن دين الله فقال: ((ولم أفعله إرتداداً عن ديني ولا رضاً بالكفر بعد الإسلام، وما غيرت ولا بدلت -أي ديني- أما إني لم أفعله غشاً يا رسول الله ولا نفاقاً)) إذن هذا العمل بمجرده يُعَدُّ كفراً وارتداداً وغشاً ونفاقاً، وكأنه -رضي الله عنه- ذُهل عن هذا الأمر أثناء الوقوع في المعصية بعذر قدَّمه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قوله: ((أَرَدْتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي عِنْدَ الْقَوْمِ يَدٌ يَدْفَعُ اللَّهُ بِهَا عَنْ أَهْلِي وَمَالِي)) فإمَّا أن يقال كان جاهلاً وما تبين له هذا إلا بعد أن استجوبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو يقال كان -رضي الله عنه- متأولاً وهذا أصوب بدليل أنه قال كما صحت به رواية أحمد وأبو يعلى وابن حبان: ((أَمَا إِنِّي لَمْ أَفْعَلْهُ غِشًّا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَلا نِفَاقًا قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ مُظْهِرٌ رَسُولَهُ وَمُتِمٌّ لَهُ أَمْرَهُ)) فهو يعلم أن المولاة كُفر لكنه لا يَعِدُّ ما فعله موالاة -تأولاً- لثقته أن الله ناصرٌ رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكما صحت به رواية البزار والحاكم والضياء من قوله: ((كان أهلي فيهم فخشيت أن يغيروا عليهم فقلت أكتب كتاباً لا يضر الله ولا رسوله)) فهو لثقته الكبيرة بربه ونصره لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن كتابه سيفرحُ به كفار قريش ويحموا له أهله لكن لن يضر الله ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لذلك قال الحافظ في الفتح (8/634): ((وَأَطْلَقَ عَلَيْهِ مُنَافِقًا لِكَوْنِهِ أَبْطَنَ خِلاف مَا أَظْهَرَ , وَعُذْر حَاطِب مَا ذَكَرَهُ , فَإِنَّهُ صَنَعَ ذَلِكَ مُتَأَوِّلاً أَنْ لا ضَرَر فِيهِ))، ويؤكد ذلك لفظ الخِطاب –إن صح- فقد قال الحافظ في الفتح (4274): ((وَذَكَرَ بَعْض أَهْل الْمَغَازِي وَهُوَ فِي (تَفْسِير يَحْيَى بْن سَلام) أَنَّ لَفْظ الْكِتَاب: ((أَمَّا بَعْد يَا مَعْشَر قُرَيْش فَإِنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جَاءَكُمْ بِجَيْشٍ كَاللَّيْلِ , يَسِير كَالسَّيْلِ , فَوَاَللَّهِ لَوْ جَاءَكُمْ وَحْدَهُ لَنَصَرَهُ اللَّه وَأَنْجَزَ لَهُ وَعْده. فَانْظُرُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَالسَّلام)) كَذَا حَكَاهُ السُّهَيْلِيُّ)) وفيه كما ترى تخذيل وتخويف لقريش، كلُّ ذلك جعل حاطباً -رضي الله عنه- يتأول أن ليس في هذا موالاة لكفار قريش وكيف يواليهم وهوالصحابي البدري؟! والواقع أن قصة حاطب وقصة قدامة ابن مظعون -رضي الله عنهما- الذي استباح شرب الخمر متأولاً أنه لاجناح على الذين آمنوا أن يطعموها من أقوى ما يمكن أن يستشهد به على أنَّ التأويلَ مانعٌ من موانع التكفير.
أمَّا عمر -رضي الله عنه- فقد كفَّر حاطباً أمام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يقل له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنَّ حاطباً لم يفعل الكفر، بل بيَّن له أنَّ حاطباً كان صادقاً ولم يكفر، ومعلوم لديك أنَّ ثَمَّتَ فرقٌ بين الحكم على الفعل بالكفر وتكفير المعين الذي صدر منه الكفر، وهذا مبسوط في كتب العقائد والتوحيد، وقد وصف عمر حاطباً -رضي الله عنهما- بأوصاف ثلاثة يكفي الواحدُ منها للقول بأنه كفَّره، فوصفه بأنه: منافق، كفر، خان الله ورسوله؛ وعمر -رضي الله عنه- وإن كان قد أخطأ في تكفير حاطب -رضي الله عنه- إلا أنَّ خطأه مغفورٌ له لأنه ناتج عن غيرة لله ورسوله وهذا معروف عن عمر -رضي الله عنه- ولأنه حكم بالظاهر وهذا هو الواجب على المسلم، ولم يكلفنا الله بالبواطن. قال ابن حزم في ((الفصل)) (3/143): ((وقد قال عمر رضي الله عنه - بحضرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن حاطب: دعني أضرب عنق هذا المنافق. فما كان عمر بتكفيره حاطباً كافراً بل كان مخطئاً متأولاً)) وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (3/282): ((إذا كان المسلم متأولاً في القتال أو التكفير لم يكفر بذلك)) ثم استشهد بتكفير عمر لحاطب -رضي الله عنهما-.
أمَّا تصديق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لحاطب فليس فيه دلالة على أنَّه لم يفعل الكفر بل فيه أنَّه لم يكفر ولم يرتد لأن عمر -رضي الله عنه- قال عنه أنه كفر ونافق وخان الله ورسوله وحاطب يقول لم أكفر ولم أرتد وما غيرت وما بدلت –أي ديني- فصدقه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أنه لم يكفر ولم يرتد، أمَّا قتله وعقوبته فقد شفع له فيها شهوده بدراً. 
إذا علمت ذلك، فاعلم أنَّ هناك من العلماء من عَدَّ ما بدر من حاطب -رضي الله عنه- من الموالاة الخاصة غير المكفِّرة، ومن هؤلاء: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حيث قال في مجموع الفتاوى (7/523): ((وقد تحصل للرجل موادتهم لرحم أو حاجة فتكون ذنباً ينقص به إيمانه ولا يكون به كافراً، كما حصل من حاطب بن أبي بلتعة لما كاتب المشركين ببعض أخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنزل الله فيه { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء تلقون إليهم بالمودة})) والشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ كما في ((عيون الرسائل والأجوبة على المسائل)) (1/179).
لكن ليُعلم أنَّ هذا النوع من الموالاة شيء ومظاهرة المشركين على الكافرين ونصرتهم وتأيدهم والقتال معهم شيء آخر، فكما سبق في أول الحديث أنَّ هذا (الثاني) كفر وردة والعياذ بالله ويكون بالقول والفعل كما يكون بالاعتقاد، قال الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب في نواقض الإسلام: ((الثامن: مظاهرة المشركين ومعاونتهم على المسلمين، والدليل قوله تعالى: {ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين} المائدة:51)) وقال الشيخ حمد بن عتيق في ((الدفاع عن أهل السنة والاتِّباع))(ص32): ((وقد تقدم أنَّ مظاهرة المشركين ودلالتهم على عورات المسلمين أو الذب عنهم بلسان ٍ أو رضى بما هم عليه، كل هذه مُكفِّرات ممن صدرت منه من غير الإكراه المذكور فهو مرتد، وإن كان مع ذلك يُبْغض الكفار ويحب المسلمين)، وقال الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز -رحمه الله- في ((مجموع الفتاوى)) (1/274): ((وقد أجمع علماء الإسلام على أنَّ من ظاهر الكفار على المسلمين وساعدهم بأي نوع من المساعدة فهو كافر مثلهم)) 

والخلاصة:
أنْ نقول إنَّ حاطباً -رضي الله عنه- حصل منه نوع موالاةٍ للكفار، فمن قال أنَّ الموالاة كلها كفر قال إنه وقع في الكفر ولم يكفُر لأنه كان متأولاً، ومن قال أنَّ هناك موالاة مُكفِّرة وموالاة غير مُكفِّرة عدَّ ما بدر منه -رضي الله عنه- من النوع غير المُكفِّر، وليعلم أنه لم يقل أحدٌ من أهل السنة أنَّ حاطباً -رضي الله عنه- كَفَر، أو أنَّ ما صدر منه ليس موالاةً أو ذنباً، أو أنَّ مظاهرة الكافرين على المسلمين ليست كفراً، فكلُّ ذلك متفقون عليه فلا ينبغي أنَّ يحدث نوع خلافٍ وشرٍ فيما كان من مسائل الاجتهاد طالما أنَّ الجميع متفقون على مسائل الاعتقاد، ولذلك لَمَّا سئل الشيخ سليمان بن عبدالله آل الشيخ عن مسألة سبَبت خلافاً بين أهل السنة في زمانه عن الموالاة والمعاداة هل هي من معنى لا إله إلا الله، أو من لوازمها؟ أجاب: ((الجواب أنَّ يقال: الله أعلم، لكن بحسب المسلم أنْ يعلم أنَّ الله افترض عليه عداوة المشركين، وعدم موالاتهم، وأوجب عليه محبة المؤمنين وموالاتهم، 000و أمَّا كون ذلك من معنى لا إله إلا الله أو لوازمها، فلم يكلفنا الله بالبحث عن ذلك، وإنما كلفنا بمعرفة أنَّ الله فرض ذلك وأوجبه، وأوجب العمل به، فهذا هو الفرض والحتم الذي لا شك فيه، فمن عرف أنَّ ذلك من معناها، أو من لازمها، فهو خير، ومن لم يعرفه، فلم يُكلف بمعرفته، لاسيما إذا كان الجدل والمنازعة فيه مما يفضي إلى شرٍ واختلافٍ، ووقوع فرقة بين المؤمنين الذين قاموا بواجبات الإيمان، وجاهدوا في الله وعادوا المشركين ووالوا المسلمين، فالسكوت عن ذلك متعين)) انتهى كلامه. انظر: ((مجموعة التوحيد)) (ص69)

والله أعلم، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

أخي الإمام الدهلوي، العباس رضي الله عنه منصوص في السيرة أيضًا أنه كان مكرهًا، فلماذا لم يعامله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما عامل سهلا رضي الله عنه؟

الجواب: أن سهلاً قد شهد له بعض المسلمين أنه كان مسلمًا، بخلاف العباس الذي ليس له إلا دعواه هو بذلك، فعامله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ظاهره، ووكل أمره الباطن إلى ربه، ونزل القرآن آمرًا بذلك (إجراء الحكم على ظاهر الأمر ووكل السرائر لعالمها) في قوله تعالى:  ((ياأيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيرًا يؤتكم خيرًا مما أخذ منكم ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم))

 يقرر فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سوف يعاملهم بظاهر أمرهم وإن كان باطنهم خلافه.

وهذا التقرير الذي يقول به أهل السنة في من أتى مكفرًا عمليًا كسبِّ الله أو رسوله أو محاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو محاربة دينه أو إرادة قتله. نكفره ظاهرًا وباطنًا ونعامله كذلك، وأمر مكنون قلبه -إن إدعى أن باطنه خلاف ظاهره- إلى خالقه وعالم خفاياه.

وهو الذي يناقشنا بعض الإخوة فيه، وفقنا الله للحق جميعًا.

----------


## القضاعي

> هل تقصد أخي القضاعي تخطئة الكاتب أم تدعيمه في قوله ( أما عن رأي الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله- في هذه المسألة، فالصورة التي تحدث عنها هي صورة: (من يلحق بأهل الكفر، ويقف في صفهم مقاتلاً أهل الإسلام).هذه الصورة هي التي كفَّر بها الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-.)
> فإن كانت الأولى فأقول إن الشيخ محمد لا يكفر بمجرد الموالاة ( مطلق الموالاة ) فلا يكفر بكل موالاة كالتوقير والمحبة ولكنه يكفر بالموالاة التامة ( الموالاة المطلقة ) ولا أوضح من تمام الموالاة عنده من مخاطرة الرجل بحياته في سبيل وليه .


هو هذا يا ابن سفران سددك المولى
وللأسف يخلط الكثير في هذه المسألة بين مطلق الموالاة والموالاة المطلقة .
فحكم الجاسوس هو حكم مطلق الموالاة الذي تبرأ الإمام المجدد من تكفير صاحبه بمجرده .
وأما الموالاة المطلقة هي المظاهرة التي أوردها الإمام في الناقض الثامن من نواقض لا اله إلا الله وهي ذاتها التي حكى عليها الإجماع الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله .
ودليلي على هذا قول الإمام المجدد قدس الله روحه : " ولا نكفر إلا ما أجمع عليه العلماء كلهم " .انتهى المقصود

فمن زعم أن الإمام يُكّفر الجاسوس صاحب مطلق الموالاة بالناقض الثامن فقد ابعد النجعة وأتهم الإمام بالتناقض وبمخالفة الإجماع وحاشاه رحمه الله ورضي عنه.
وأما تكفير الإمام لمن اصطف لمقاتلة أهل التوحيد أو جس عليهم رغبة في ظهور اعدائهم عليهم فهو تكفير بالموالاة المطلقة المجمع على تكفير صاحبها .
والله الموفق

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي الكريم العز بن عبد السلام وفقك الله أنا أعرف هذا جيداً وقد كتبته في أحد المشاركات السابقة وقلت هناك أن سهل قد قامت البينة على أنه كان مسلم قبل الأسر وأنه لابد ان يكون مكره في خروجه إلى قتال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن محاربة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعذر فيها أحد من جهة التكفير إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالأيمان .. واما العباس رضي الله عنه فهو وإن  خرج مكرهاً إلا أنه لم تقم البينة على ذلك ولم يشهد له أحد بالإسلام فلم يعذر وأجريت عليه أحكام الكفر ولم يخرج من الأسر إلا بالفداء ... وحادثة العباس رضي الله عنه معارضة  لفهم مخالفينا في حكم من يقاتل الرسول الله عليه وسلم فهم يزعمون أن سهل قد عذر ليس بسبب الإكراه وإنما لأنه باطنه كان خلاف ظاهره فهم يرون أن من قاتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد يكون كافر إذا كان ظاهره مطابق لباطنه وانه قد يكون عاصي وليس بكافر إذا كان ظاهره مخالف لباطنه وكفى بهذا القول ضلالاً بعيداً .. فلو كان الأمر كما زعموا لكان الأولى أن يعذر العباس أيضاً لأننا على يقين أن باطنه  كان خلاف ظاهره  كما أخبر هو عن نفسه وأدعى الإسلام والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعلم بأسلام العباس لأن أسلم قبل الهجرة أصلاً و كما قال عنه القرآن :( يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيراً يؤتكم خيراً مما أخذ منكم ويغفر لكم  والله غفور رحيم ) 
يقول الطبري رحمه الله :(  يقول إن يعلم في قلوبكم إسلاماً " يؤتكم خيراً مما أخذ منك " من الفداء " ويغفر لكم " يقول : ويصفح لكم عقوبة جرمكم الذي اجترمتموه بقتالكم لنبي الله وأصحابه وكفركم بالله ) إهـ 
وقال الطبري في تفسير قوله تعالى : ( وإن يريدوا خيانتك  ... الآية ) حدثنا القاسم حدثنا الحسين قال حدثنا حجاج عن جريج عن عطاء الخراساني عن ابن عباس " وإن يريدوا خيانتك " يعني العباس وأصحابه في قولهم " آمنا بما جئت به ونشد أنك رسول الله لننصحن لك على قومنا " يقول : إن كان قولهم خيانة " فقد خانوا الله من قبل فأمكن منهم "  يقول : قد كفروا وقاتلوك فأمكنك الله منهم ) إهـ  
فانظر كيف أن العباس كان باطنه خلاف ظاهره ومع هذا لم يعذر بل حكم عليه القرآن بالكفر والخيانة بسبب قتاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلو كان الأمر كما يزعم من يقول أن محاربة النبي لا تكون كفر مخرج من الملة إلا إذا وافق الظاهر الباطن لكان العباس أولى بهذا العذر فحين لم يعذر العباس بذلك ظهر بطلان قولهم وأنه مخالف لصريح القرآن وفعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واجماع الامة القطعي في كفر المحارب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بمجرد الفعل دون النظر إلى الباعث له على ذلك الفعل الشنيع ويستثنى منه المكره بنص القرآن الكريم . والله أعلم .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ ابن أبيه حفظه الله و بارك فيه 

حاطب سماه أهل العلم مصانع لأنه ورد في بعض الروايات قوله " إنما أردت مصانعة قريش " 

أما مثل عباس و سهل فسموه مظاهر لورود بعض الروايات " أما ظاهرك فقد كان علينا " 

هذا هو الفرق 

مع أن الردء له حكم المباشر في القتل 

لكنهما يختلفان في الاسم أي في مسمى الإيمان من عدمه 

و قد يتفق شخصان في الحكم و يفترقان في الاسم ، و قد يتفق شخصان في الاسم و يفترقان في الحكم 

وفقك الله

----------


## ابن ابيه

اخي صاحب النقب وفقه الله 
سواء سميت فعل (حاطب) مصانعة أو فعل (سهل) مظاهرة ، فكلاهما مساعدة لجيش يقاتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ولا فرق بينهما فكل ما ستفرضه في صورة حاطب سيفرض في صورة سهل ، بل أشد من ذلك .

وأتمنى من الإخوة أن يتأملوا كلام الشافعي في توصيف صورة حاطب مما يدل على أنه وقع في صورة من أشد الصور التي يمكن أن تكون في مثل هذه المسألة 
يقول  : ( ولا أعلم أحداً أتى في مثل هذا أعظمَ في الظاهر من هذا ؛ لأن أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مباين في عظمته لجميع الآدميين بعده . فإذا كان من خابر المشركين بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ورسول الله يريد غرتهم ، فصدقه على ما عاب عليه من ذلك ، غير مستعمل عليه الأغلب مما يقع في النفوس ، فيكون ذلك مقبولاً : كان من بَعْدَهُ في أقل من حاله ، وأولى يُقْبَل منه مثل ما قبل منه. ) الأم للشافعي 4/249 _250 .

وأنبه هنا إلى أن من خرج قاصداً محاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو قتله ، فهذا لاشك في كفره .
لكن النقاش هل يتعين حمل صورة حديث سهل في حال القول بعدم إكراهه على أنها لا يمكن إلا أن تكون على هذه الصورة المجمع عليها .

فإن قلت نعم فهذه صورة حديث حاطب كيف ستجيب عنها ؟

فقد استدل بها العلماء الذين قالوا بعد التكفير بالموالاة العملية إلا إذا تعلقت بذلك محبة دين الكفار أو انتصار دينهم على ديننا . 

فلو سلمنا بغلط الاستدلال بهذه الحديث على مسألة المظاهرة ، كما يقول الإخوة في حديث سهل .

فهل سيقول الإخوة أن من استدل بحديث حاطب في المسألة _مع غلطه_ قد خالف في صورة الإجماع وأجاز محاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يتأتي قوله إلا على قول الجهمية ؟ 

فأتمنى من الأخوة الذين يناقشون هذه المسألة أن لا يظنوا أن من يخالفهم يناقش في هذه الصورة المجمع عليها وإنما النقاش في اندراج تلك الصورة في مسألة الإجماع .

ولازلت أقول لا أرى تفريقاً محكما بين صورة حديث حاطب ، وصورة حديث سهل ، لا سيما وأنت ترى أن الشافعي لا يعلم صورة أشد من صورة حديث حاطب كما سبق في كلامه .
ويعلل ذلك بأن الأمر الذي يتعلق بالنبي يختلف عن جميع الآدميين ، فلم يحمله هذا المعنى على أن يجعلها صورة مكفرة .

ولم يحمله كون غلبة الظن بأن غالب من يفعل ذلك _من غير إكراه_ بجيش فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يفعله إلا عن كفر ونفاق كما ظنه عمر رضي الله عنه ، لم تحمله هذه الغلبة على القول بالكفر .

ولعل للكلام بقية .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ ابن أبيه حفظه الله و بارك فيه 

جزاك الله خيراً لكن الشافعي يتكلم عن الجاسوس و لا يعلم صورة أشد منها للجاسوس، و الجاسوس يتكلم عليه في الفقه لا العقيدة لذلك لم يتطرق هل هو مسلم أو كافر ، و لا يتكلم عن المقاتل المباشر في الصف الذي يتكلم عنه في العقيدة ، و لا نخالف الشافعي في أن الجاسوس لا يكفر مطلقاً لهذا ربما مثل بحاطب و لم يمثل بعباس و لا سهل و لا نحوهم 

و الجاسوس في الجيوش المعاصرة يسمى العميل و هو الذي يجنده العدو وهو ليس من العدو ، و هو يختلف عن ضابط المخابرات و الإستطلاع الذي يجنده العدو و هو من العدو نفسه 

و تسويتة الفقهاء بينهم في الفقه صحيحة و لا فرق بينهم لأن حكمهم في الفقه القتل ، أما في العقيدة فيفرقون بينهما لأن أحدهما يكفر بإطلاق و الآخر يفصل فيه 

فهل الشافعي يتكلم في العقيدة أو في الفقه ؟ و هل سوى بين حاطب و سهل في مسمى الإيمان ؟

فالمساعدة تختلف و ليست سواء ، فالمظاهرة مساعدة ، و المصانعة مساعدة ، و المعاملة مساعدة مثل العسيف ، و المداراة أيضاَ قد يقال إنها مساعدة ، فهل كل هذه سواء ؟ و هل كل الموالاة العملية سواء ؟ 

فالمظاهر المباشر يكفر و يقتل ، و المصانع لا يكفر و يقتل إلا إن رأى الحاكم العفو عنه لنصرته الإسلام كحاطب و قيل إنه خاص بأهل بدر ، و العسيف لا يكفر و لا يقتل لكن ربما يعزر ، و المداري إن كان مضطراً فلا حرج عليه 

و كلام الشافعي ليس فيه كلام عن الإسلام و الكفر أصلاً و إنما هو كتاب فقه و ليس كتاب إيمان أو عقيدة 

و أنبهك أن أخذ العقيدة من كتب الفقه خطر لأن الفقه هو عن الأحكام العملية أي عمل الجوارح ، فلو أخذ شخص منه أعمال القلوب و قاسها على أعمال الجوارح وقع في الإرجاء

و قد وقع في ذلك الذين خاضوا في تارك الصلاة هل هو كافر أو لا ، و أخذوها من كتب الفقه فوقعوا في الإرجاء من حيث لم يشعروا ، و إنما هذا يؤخذ من كتب العقائد ، أما الذي يؤخذ من كتب الفقه فهو من ترك الصلاة بجوارحه 



و جزاك الله خيراً و جميع الإخوة

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

مظاهرة الكفار كفر أكبر لا شك في ذلك  وهي من ضمن نواقض الإسلام العشرة ، كما لا شك أيضاً ان فعل حاطب كفر ولكنه لم يكفر بذاته لأنه كان متأول إذ كان يظن أن هذا الكتاب الذي أرسله إلى كفار قريش لن يلحق بسببه أي ضرر على المسلمين فضلاً عن رسو الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا كله ظاهر من محاورت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحاطب رضي الله عنه  فلم يراسل الكفار كفر وردة أو غش أو شك في إيمان أو أراد ألحاق الضرر بالمسلمين بل هو على يقين أن الله ناصر دينه  ومتم كلمته فتخلف عنه قصد الكفر وهو مناصرة الكفار و إلحاق الضرر بالمسلمين فعذر بها الخطأ والتاويل في كشف سر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس غير ذلك .. ففعل حاطب رضي الله عنه  أشبه بقول الرجل الذي قال : اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربك أخطأ من شدة الكفر فلم يكفر لأنتفاء قصد الكفر عنه .. وفعله أشبه  بقول أم المؤمنين سودة بنت زمعة رضي الله عنها لما رأت  أبو يزيد سهيل بن عمرو في ناحية الحجرة مجموعة يداه إلى عنقه بحبل بعد أن أسرى في غزوة بدر فقالت: فلا والله ما ملكت نفسي حين رأيت أبا يزيد كذلك أن قلت أي أبا يزيد أعطيتم بأيديكم ألا متم كرامًا واللهِ ما أنبهني إلا قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من البيت «يا سودة أعلي الله ورسوله تحرضين؟!» قالت: فقلت يا رسول الله والذي بعثك بالحق ما ملكت نفسي حين رأيت أبا يزيد مجموعة يداه إلى عنقه أن قلت ما قلت) فعذرت لأنها لم تقصد بهذا القول أذية رسو الله صلى الله عليه وسلم و تحريض الكفار على قتال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمة رحمه الله :( ...فهذه أمور صدرت عن شهوة وعجلة لا عن شك في الدين كما صدر عن حاطب التجسس لقريش مع أنها ذنوب ومعاصي يجب على صاحبها أن يتوب وهي بمنزلة عصيان أمر النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ) . أهـ. 
فشتان بين خطأ حاطب رضي الله عنه وبين فعل من قصد مظاهرة الكفار وإلحاق الضرر بالمسلمين أين كان الباعث له على هذا الفعل شكاً أو طمعاً أو حسداً أو أرتداداً لا يغني ذلك عنه ذلك من الكفر شيئ والعياذ بالله .

----------


## فريد أشرف

وهاهو الإرجاء يطل بقرنيه.

ليت بعض الإخوة يخففون من اندفاعهم ، و يدققون في كلامهم قبل رميه ، فهنا مزلة أقدام تاه فيها الكثيرون. و لا زلت أتمنى لو يكون الشيخ حاتم غير موافقٍ على ما يقرره وائل الحارثي . وبعض المؤيدين لكلامه هنا.

من العجيب أن يقال : إن سهل خرج في جيش الكفار ، وقاتل معهم ، حتى أسر. لكنه لم يقصد محاربة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)!!

إذا وقعت المحاربة عن عمدٍ ودون إكراه ، فالحديث عن هنا عن كونه قصد أو لم يقصد هو عين حديث من لا يكفر المستهزئ بحجة : إنه لم يقصد الاستهزاء ، ولا الشاتم اللاعن ، بحجة إنه لم يقصد الشتم ولا اللعن... وقس على ذلك سائر صور الكفر.

السؤال : ما الذي فعله سهل ، هل هو محاربة أو لا؟

وهل محاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تكون إلا بأن ينعزل وحده عن الجيش ، ويأتي شخص لقتاله وحده.

إذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجيش ، بل هو قائد الجيش ، ثم اصطف أحدٌ في الجهة الأخرى فهو محارب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومحارب لجميع أفراد الجيش. 

هذه حقيقة يجب ألا تحملنا المكابرة على إنكارها.

ومن أشكل عليه هذا الموضع، فليتأمل كلام القاضي عياض ، فهو قد حكى الإجماع على كفر من (قتل) أو (حارب نبياً).

فما الفرق بين الحرب والقتل ؟



والذي يقرأ كلام الأخ وائل يراه يضطرب في حديثه عن هذه الصورة ، فمخالفوه يتحدثون عن محاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو يصرف الكلام إلى قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأجل هذا أقول وأكرر ، وأن أزعج بعض الإخوة كلامي هذا ، فهذا ما أراه واضحاً أمامي.

الأخ وائل لا يملك تصوراً واضحاً للمسألة.

فهو إذا لم يقبل كون سهل بن بيضاء مكرها ، فهو في المحصل يثبت أن : من يصطف في جيش الكفار محارباً النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مسلمٌ موحدٌ.

وهذا ما كان ينكره ويطالب بالبينة عليه.

ثم إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يسأل سهل بن بيضاء ، هل قصد محاربته أو لا. فقط أطلقه لمجرد ثبوت إسلامه ، فبناء على قولكم ، سواء قصد أو لم يقصد ، إذا ثبت إسلامه يعفى عنه ولا يكفر.

أما حديث عن الإيمان الظاهر والباطن . ففيه نظير ما في كلامه عن قصة سهل بن بيضاء.

في كلامه الأول : كان يقول : من قال إنه يحب دين الكفار ، ثم اعتذر بأنه إنما قال ذلك طمعاً في الدنيا فإنه يحكم بكفره الظاهر ، والله يتولى سريرته.

والآن ترك المسألة بالكلية ، ونقل الكلام إلى حديث عام عن علاقة الظاهر والباطن.

وهذا تصرف غير مقبول من طالب علم منصف.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

أخي الكريم الإمام الدهلوي قلت في مشاركتك السابقة: "ولذلك قلنا أن العفو عن سهل بن بيضاء كان بسبب  عذر الإكراه ليس له تخريج إلا ذلك ، ومن زعم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عفى عنه لأن باطنه كان خلاف ظاهره فقد أبعد النجعة  وخالف الصواب وفهمه معارض بحادثة العباس رضي الله عنه فقد كان باطنه خلاف ظاهره ومع هذا عامله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معاملة الكفار ولم يعتبر أسلامه السابق ولم يخرج من الأسر إلا بالفداء .. فنسأل من يزعم أن سهل قد عذر لأنه باطنه كان خلاف ظاهر إذا كان هذا الفهم صحيح فلماذا لم يعذر العباس أيضاً لأن باطنه كان خلاف ظاهره ؟؟ ... نريد جواب واضح وصريح على هذا التفريق".


فلما أجبتك بقولي: " الجواب: أن سهلاً قد شهد له بعض المسلمين أنه كان مسلمًا، بخلاف العباس الذي ليس له إلا دعواه هو بذلك، فعامله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ظاهره، ووكل أمره الباطن إلى ربه، ونزل القرآن آمرًا بذلك (إجراء الحكم على ظاهر الأمر ووكل السرائر لعالمها) في قوله تعالى: ((ياأيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيرًا يؤتكم خيرًا مما أخذ منكم ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم))


عدت لتقول بعد ذلك:".. أخي الكريم العز بن عبد السلام وفقك الله أنا أعرف هذا جيداً وقد كتبته في أحد المشاركات السابقة وقلت هناك أن سهل قد قامت البينة على أنه كان مسلم قبل الأسر وأنه لابد ان يكون مكره في خروجه إلى قتال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن محاربة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعذر فيها أحد من جهة التكفير إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالأيمان .. واما العباس رضي الله عنه فهو وإن خرج مكرهاً إلا أنه لم تقم البينة على ذلك ولم يشهد له أحد بالإسلام فلم يعذر وأجريت عليه أحكام الكفر ولم يخرج من الأسر إلا بالفداء..


وأعود هنا لأقول لك: أن البينة التي لم تقم هي على إسلام العباس رضي الله عنه لا على إكراهه، هذا هو مناط الحكم في مسألة العباس، وهذا هو الفارق بين قولي وقولك، وفقنا الله إلى الحق.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

وهاهو الإرجاء يطل بقرنيه!!

وهاهو التكفير والخروج على المسلمين يطل بقرنيه!!

وهاهو الجهل يطل بقرنيه!!

وهاهو الباطل يطل بقرنيه!!

وهاهو الشيطان يطل بقرنيه!!

وهاهو كل ذي قرنين يوشك أن يطل علينا!!

وللأسف لم يطل الدليل في حجتنا إلى الآن.

هذا المنبر أيها الأخوة منبر عدل وانصاف ينبغي أن لا نتكلم فيه على قول إلا بالدليل، وأنا أدين الله بأن الإخوة الذين خالفوني الحكم على مقال الأخ الشيخ وائل الحارثي لم يأتوا بدليل مقنع لي إلى الآن، وأنا في انتظار الأدلة إن وجدت، وأتمنى أن لايشارك أحدٌ في هذه المسألة إلا بالدليل، والله يرعاكم جميعًا.

----------


## دكتور استفهام

هل يمكن أن يتفضل الإخوة الكرام الذين يرون إعانة الكافر على المسلم ( كفرّ أكبر ) هكذا بإطلاق بسرد الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة على أن هذا الفعل ( كفر أكبر ) ، حتى لو افترضنا أن حديث حاطب بن أبي بلتعة رضي الله عنه لم يرد، حتى نرد المسائل إلى أدلتها .. 

شكرا للجميع !

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ العز بن عبد السلام

قولك أن العباس ليس عنده بينة على إسلامه ، قد أجاب عنه ابن عبد البر رحمه الله 

" وقيل إن إسلامه قبل بدر وكان رضى الله عنه يكتب بأخبار المشركين إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان المسلمون يتقوون به بمكة وكان يحب أن يقدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكتب إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن مقامك بمكة خير فلذلك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم بدر من لقي منكم العباس فلا يقتله فإنه إنما أخرج كارها"

الاستيعاب  ج 2   ص 812

و مع معرفة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه كان كارهاً ، عامله بظاهره بعد الأسر 

و لذلك لم يقل العباس كنت مسلماً ، لأنه يعرف أن إسلام من ظاهر الكفار على المسلمين انتقض 

و إنما قال كنت مكرها ، قال ابن كثير : 

( 62 ) وروى أن العباس قال يا رسول الله كنت مكرها يعني يوم بدر فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اما ظاهرك فكان علينا وأما سريرتك فإلى الله عز وجل 

ومما وقع في الأخبار وهو من قوله ويشترك الكتاب والسنة والاجماع في السند والمتن 

تحفة الطالب  ج 1   ص 176

و إنما لم يقبل دعوى الإكراه من العباس لأنه ليس معه بينة ، أما سهل فهناك بينة على إسلامه قبل الأسر  وهي شهادة ابن مسعود 

الأخ دكتور استفهام إطمئن بدون أن تفرض أن حديثاً لم يرد !

فلم يقل أحد أن كل الإعانة كفر أكبر إلا الخوارج كما أنه لم أن كلها ليست بكفر إلا المرجئة !

و إنما نحن نتكلم في نوع واحد من أنواع الإعانة و هو المظاهرة و هي أن يكون ظهراً للكفار في القتال مباشراً له و الأدلة على هذا النوع من الإعانة سبق سرد كثير منها 

و شكراً لك !

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي صاحب النقب جزاك الله خير على هذا النقل الهام ويمكن أن أضيف على كلامك السابق أن العباس لم يقبل منه عذر الإكراه لأنه لم يأتي بالبينة على دعواه  إذ كان بأمكانه أن يرجع مع من رجع من نبي هاشم حين ما استفزتم قريش بقولها : إن هواكم لمع محمد فرجع كثير منهم  ولهذا لم يقبل منه عذر الإكراه والله أعلم .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ الإمام الدهلوي تقول أخي صاحب النقب جزاك الله خير 
و أنا أقول و إياك و بارك الله فيك و في جميع الإخوة

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

شكرًا أخي صاحب النقب على أمانتك العلمية في نقلك عن الحافظ ابن عبدالبر!

قال الحافظ ابن عبدالبر: "أسلم العباس قبل فتح خيبر وكان يكتم إسلامه وذلك بين فى حديث الحجاج بن علاط أنه كان مسلما يسره ما يفتح الله عز وجل على المسلمين ثم أظهر إسلامه يوم فتح مكة وشهد حنينا والطائف وتبوك 

وقيل إن إسلامه قبل بدر وكان رضى الله عنه يكتب بأخبار المشركين إلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وكان المسلمون يتقوون به بمكة وكان يحب أن يقدم على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فكتب إليه رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  إن مقامك بمكة خير فلذلك قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يوم بدر من لقي منكم العباس فلا يقتله فإنه إنما أخرج كارها 

وكان العباس أنصر الناس لرسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعد أبى طالب وحضر مع النبى  صلى الله عليه وسلم  العقبة يشترط له على الأنصار وكان على دين قومه يومئذ وأخرج إلى بدر مكرها فيما زعم قوم وفدى يومئذ عقيلا ونوفلا ابني أخويه أبى طالب والحارث من ماله وولى السقاية بعد أبى طالب وقام بها وانهزم الناس عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يوم حنين غيره وغير عمر".  الاستيعاب ج2/ص812


فهل بعد أن وقفت على الحق أنت والأخ الدهلوي سترجعون إليه؟ أرجو ذلك.

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي العز بن عبد السلام أضحك الله سنك ... ياليتك توضح لنا أين هو الحق الذي وقفت عليه حتى نتبعه جزاك الله خير

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أنا نقلت قوله " قيل " فأنا لم أقل أن ابن عبد البر هو القائل 

و سبب نقلي لقول من قال إنه مسلم يوم بدر و عدم نقلي لقول من قال ليس بمسلم أنك ممن يقول هو مسلم عام بدر في مشاركة سابقة لك قلت فيها      ( وأعود هنا لأقول لك: أن البينة التي لم تقم هي على إسلام العباس رضي الله عنه لا على إكراهه، هذا هو مناط الحكم في مسألة العباس، وهذا هو الفارق بين قولي وقولك، وفقنا الله إلى الحق ) 


كنت تقول أن العباس كان مسلماً يوم بدر لكن ليس عنده بينة فنقلت لك أن من قال هو مسلم قال إن الرسول يعلم بإسلامه و لم أنقل لك قول من لم يثبت عنده أنه مسلم لأنك لا تقول به 

فهل تريد أن تنتقل لهذا القول ؟ فانتقل كما تحب ، و إذا انتقلت له ، فمن قال لم يكن مسلماً عام بدر فهو عنده كافر أصلي ، فلا يحتاج أن يقول أنه كفر بالمظاهرة ، فإنه لم يعد العباس مسلماً مظاهراً للكفار بل صار كافراً مظاهراً للكفار و لم يعد نصاً في محل النزاع 

فعلى كلا القولين ليس فيه دليل على أن المسلم المظاهر للكفار لا يكفر ، و لا يدل على أن النبي حكم عليه بالكفر لأنه لم توجد بينة على إسلامه قبل الحرب في مكة ، لأنه لم يسلم قبل بدر على قول و لأنه على القول بأنه كان مسلماً قبل بدر فالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يعلم بإسلامه فالبينة موجودة

----------


## ابن ابيه

يقول الشيخ بندر الشويقي في مقاله الأخير :  (إذ ليس من العقل ولا الدين التمادي في الجدل دون توقف ). 

 وقال الشيخ وائل الحارثي : (وأتفق معك أن الموضوع لا يستحق أن يطيل الإنسان النقاش فيه إلى مالا نهاية، فقد اتضحت الأفكار وقال كل واحد قوله  ، فلعل هذا هو آخر العهد بالنقاش حول هذا الموضوع ) .

وأنا هنا : أرى أن كل واحدٍ من الإخوة قد قال ما قال ، وبين ماعنده .

لكني أختم كلامي بخاتمة : أرجو من بعض الإخوة أن لا يتساهلوا في رمي إخوتهم بعقيدة باطلة ، لأنها تهمة ستكتب في صحائف أعمالهم ، فكم كنا سنتبين لو كان الاتهام في العرض فما بالك عندما يكون في العقيدة ، وخاصة في مسألة على أقل تقدير أنها مشتبهة بغيرها ، وأحسب أن تهمة الإرجاء اليوم قد استسهل البعض إطلاقها على إخوته .
فلا زلت أقول إن المسألة ليست في صورة الإجماع الذي نقله القاضي عياض ، وإنما في إلحاق صورة حديث سهل بهذا الإجماع ، فالإجماع محكم ، والصورة من المتشابه ، وقد أُورد حولها من النقاشات بين المؤيد والمعارض ما يُبين أنه ليست قطعية الدلالة .
ومع أني أشهد الله سبحانه ، أني لست أجد فرقاً مؤثراً بين صورة حديث حاطب وصورة حديث سهل إلا أنني أقول :
هب أن الأمر كذلك وأن صورة حديث سهل في غير الإكراه لا تأتي إلا في صورة الرجل القاصد محاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فهل من استدل به على مسألة المظاهرة العملية ظاناً أنه دليل له على مسألته ، وغفل عن ملحظ أنه سهلاً يحارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
هل يصح اتهامه بأن فيه لوثة إرجاء لا تتأتى إلا على قول غلاة الجهمية ؟

أم كان الأولى في مثل هذه الصورة أن يقال للمستدل بهذا الحديث أنه حديث لا يصح الاستدلال ويُنبه على صورته فقد يكون لو تنبه لذلك لما استدل به . 
ولايصح أن يقال إن عدم لحظ المسألة يصح أن يقال معها لوثة إرجاء ، لأن الذي استدل بها لم يستدل بها على صورة محاربة النبي وإنما على صورة المظاهرة العملية التي قال بها علماء كبار في هذا العصر لايمكن أن يتجرأ أن يقول أحد بأن عندهم لوثة إرجاء . 
 وعليه فالمستدل لم يورد الحديث على صورة محاربة النبي ، وإنما أوردها على صورة المظاهرة العملية .

أتمنى أنني وُفقت لما أردت إضاحه ، والحمدلله أولاً وآخراً .


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ ابن أبيه بارك الله فيه 

لم نرم أحداً بالإرجاء ، وكنا نريد ألا يقسو بعضنا على بعضنا 

لكن إن كان الأخ الشويقي قسى ، فالشيخ الشريف قسى أيضاً عندما اعتبر أن دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عندها أخطاء في التكفير 

فهل لوثة الإرجاء قاسية و لوثة الخروج غير قاسية 

و الله ما كنت أتمنى أن تقال هاتين الكلمتين لا من الشيخ الشريف و لا من الأخ بندر الشويقي ، لكن قدر الله و ما شاء فعل

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن محمد الهرفي

اطلعت على الحوار الدائر بين الشيخ بندر الشويقي وبين الشيخ وائل الحارثي ، وسأعلق على مسالة المظاهرة فقط ، وقبل كل شيء يجب أن يعرف أن معنى موالاة المشركين ليس مجرد الدخول في قتال دائر بين طرفين وهذا الموالي يقف في طرف ضد آخر بل هو هدم للإسلام وإحلال للكفر والشرك والزندقة ، فهو تمكين للمشركين على ديار المسلمين وإعانة لهم على نشر الشرك والإلحاد ، واغتصاب الحرائر، وهدم المساجد ، والعبث بالمصاحف 
ومن تأمل ما وقع في الدول المحتلة من المستعمرين تبين له معنى ما قلته فقد أظهروا الشرك بأبشع صوره ونصروا  أهله وأذلوا أهل الإيمان طمست معالم كثيرة من شعائر الدين.

******************************  *******

وحتى لا يتشعب الكلام فأضع صور واضحة يكون الحوار حولها :  وهي  كلام الأخ وائل أن من خرج مقاتلا لجيش فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يكفر!!!


فلازم الكلام : 


 أن الشيخ وائل يقول : أن من فعل فعلا يؤدي إلى إيذاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بطريق غير مباشر كأن يحث على سبه(ولا يسبه بنفسه) أو يسّهل لمن أراد ضربه أن يضربه (ولا يضربه بنفسه )، ويخرج في حرب لقتل من يحمي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وطلحة والزبير حتى يخلص غيره إلى رسول الله فيقتله . 
وهو بقتاله هذا معينٌ ومسهِّل لمن سيقتل النبي –بأبي هو وأمي- بإشغاله المدافعين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن القيام بواجب دفاعهم عنه.
يقول الشيخ وائل : هذا لا يكفر لأنه لم يباشر قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !!!! .

أما والله لا يصدر مثل هذا ممن عرف لا إله إلا الله ، أما والله لا يصدر مثل هذا الكلام ممن يحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أدنى محبة .


هذا لازم كلام أخي الشيخ وائل وأعوذ بالله أن يلتزمه مسلم فضلا عن طالب علم مثله .



وصاحب هذا القول لم يقع في الإرجاء بل لقد جاوز جهما وبشرا  بل خلع ربقة الإسلام من عنقه


******************************  ***************


دعنا من الكلام عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد مات بأبي هو وأمي ونفسي ، وخذ هذا السؤال : 

سينزل عيسى ابن مريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقاتل الدجال ومن معه فمن قاتل مع الدجال  وهو يقول : هذا هو الدجال ، ولكني أقاتل لأجل دنيا ، ولن أعمد لقتل عيسى ابن مريم ، ولكن سأقاتل من كان معه ، فإن خُلِصَ له وقُتِلَ ، فأنا كاره لمثل هذا .!!!!!!

 فهل هذا مسلم عندك؟


فعله هذا سيؤدي إلى قتل عصبة الإيمان ونصرة الشرك بالديان ، والوصول لقتل عيسى ابن مريم روح الرحمن ، فهل هذا مسلم عندك؟



******************************  *************


أما حديث سهل فلهو تخريجات عدة :

 أولا : يقال هو مكره

ثانيا :  يقال بل لقد كفر بفعله هذا ،والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منّ عليه فقط لما شفع له الصحابي الكبير عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه ، وقد منّ رسول الله على من هو أسوء منه أعني اليهود لما شفع فيهم عدو الله ورسوله عبدالله بن أبي بن سلول ، وكم مرة عفا رسول الله بشفاعة أصحابه عمن قاتله وآذاه لكمال فضله وجميل إحسانه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ثالثا: نشأ سهل بن بيضاء في دار كفر ولم يستطع الهجرة فيعذر لجهله ما لا يعذر من نشأ بين المسلمين كما هو مقرر عند أهل العلم.

رابعا : ثم من أين لك أنه قاتل ، فيكون خرج ولم يقاتل ، وإلا فلو سلمنا بإسلامه لقتلناه لأنه قتل مسلمين أو ساعد على قتلهم أي نوع مساعدة كانت .

وأخيرا : حديث سهل [سهيل] بن بيضاء متكلم فيه ، وظاهره أنه منقطع لأنه من رواية أبي عبيدة عن أبيه عبدالله بن مسعود و لم يسمع منه .


*في المراسيل لابن أبي حاتم : سألت أبي عن أبي عبيدة بن عبدالله بن مسعود هل سمع من أبيه عبدالله قال فقال أبي : لم يسمع.
وفي موضع آخر ابن ابي حاتم : قال أبي أبو عبيدة بن عبدالله بن مسعود لم يسمع من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه.



*قال الترمذي : وأبو عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه

*قال الحافظ في التهذيب : روى[أي ابوعبيدة] عن أبيه ولم يسمع منه ، وقال أيضا : وقال ابن معين عبدالرحمن وأبو عبيدة لم يسمعا من أبيهما.
 فغريب منه أن صحح سند هذا الحديث كما في الإصابة!.

*وقال الشوكاني : أبي عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود عن أبيه لم يسمع منه 


فالحديث ضعيف فلا يحتج به ، وقد ضعفه عدد من أهل العلم  

******************************  ******


وبعد هذا كله : لقد قلت أنت أن سهل بن بيضاء غير مكره ، ولكنه لم يرد قتال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإن قال قائل أعطني دليلا على أنه لم يرد هذا بل قد يكون مريدا لقتل رسول الله بل هذا هو الظاهر ولم يكفر أيضا؟
فما هو جوابك؟

إن قلت : الإجماع 

فالجواب الإجماع نص فيه على المحاربة ، كما نص على القتل .

قال القاضي عياض : ( من أضافَ إلى نبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تعمُّد الكذبِ فيما بلَّغه وأخبر به، أو شك في صدقهِ، أو سبهُ، أو قال : إنه لم يبلِّغْ، أو استخفَّ به، أو بأحدٍ من الأنبياء، أو أزرى عليهم، أو آذاهم، *أو قتلَ نبياً، أو حاربه، فهو كافرٌ بإجماعٍ*)

******************************  *******


وأهل السنة يجمعون النصوص وأهل البدعة يضربون بعضها ببعض !!! أعاذك الله من صنيعهم 


فاجمع أصلحك الله بين حديث العباس وفيه : (أما ظاهرك فكان علينا ) وأخذ منه الفداء فعامل عمه معاملة الكافر مع معرفته بأنه مسلم ، فقد نهى عن قتله وعلل بأنه أُخْرج، إجمع بين هذا وبين حديث سهل يتضح لك الأمر جليا واضحا.
ثم حديث العباس صحيح كالشمس في البخاري فأين هذا من حديث سهل وهو ضعيف ، وإن سلم ففيه ما سبق بيانه من الاحتمال؟!!. 

ولو  جمعت بين النصوص عرفت الصواب .

أسأل الله تعالى لنا ولك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، وأن يختم لنا ولك بخير 
وآخر دعونا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

******************************  ****

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الأخوين الفاضلين كنت أنتظر أن تسألا عن وجه استدلالي على قولكما، وقبل أن أبين ذلك أذكر الأخ صاحب النقب أن الأمانة العلمية في النقل تقتضي أن تنقل القول كله ولا تأخذ الفقرة التي تناسبك وتترك الفقرة التي تنقض قولك.
بيان ذلك:

 ابن عبدالبر يرجح أن العباس رضي الله عنه أسلم قبل خيبر، ثم يقول وقيل إنه أسلم قبل بدر، ثم ذكر دليل من قال ذلك.

وانتما تقولان أن الفرق بين سهل بن بيضاء والعباس: أن سهلا قامت البينة على كونه مكرها أما العباس فلم تقم البينة على إكراهه. بينما أقول (أنا) أن سهلا قامت البينة على إسلامه بينما لم تقم على إسلام العباس.


وقولكما منقوض من وجوه:
الأول: تستدلون على إسلامه قبل بدر بعبارة ابن عبدالبر التي اجتزأتموها من سياق يدل على أن ابن عبدالبر يرجح أنه أسلم قبل خيبر، ثم ذكر قولا بإسلامه قبل بدر لكن ليس عليه بينة، ولو كان له بينة لرجحه لزومًا. لكنه أشار إليه لاحتماله. وهذا هو ما أقوله أن العباس لم تقم البينة على إسلامه قبل بدر.

الثاني: تقولون أن العباس لم تقم البينة على إكراهه بينما تنقلون نصًا عن المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم يثبت أنه كان مكرهًا!
أو ليس نص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بينة!!!

أقول الإكراه شيء والإسلام شيء آخر، فعاملهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أنهم كفارٌ لكن أبقى عليهم وأمر بعدم قتلهم وفداهم لأنهم كانوا مكرهين لايريدون قتالا.

الثالث: تقررون أن العباس كان مسلمًا ثم كفر ردةً لمّا ظاهر المشركين في بدر، وتغفلون عن أنه لو كان ارتد لما عامله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معاملة الكافر الأصلي، ثم يفديه ويتركه يرجع إلى مكة! بل كان أقام عليه حد الردة.

وأحب أن أنبه الإخوة أن لايتظاهروا بالغيرة على عقيدة السلف، ووصف مخالفيهم بالمرجئة، فكلنا يدعي أنه على عقيدة السلف، ووالله لستم بأغير عليها مني، ولا أكره لمذهب المرجئة مني أيضا! فأذكركم الله أن تحيفوا وتظلموا إخوانكم، اللهم فجاز أطلبنا للحق بالفردوس الأعلى في جنات النعيم، وأبعد عنا تلبيس الشياطين، واجمعنا على الحق يارب العالمين.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ الفاضل العز بن عبد السلام أنظر جوابي بين قوسين بالأحمر 

[I]


> الأخوين الفاضلين كنت أنتظر أن تسألا عن وجه استدلالي على قولكما، وقبل أن أبين ذلك أذكر الأخ صاحب النقب أن الأمانة العلمية في النقل تقتضي أن تنقل القول كله ولا تأخذ الفقرة التي تناسبك وتترك الفقرة التي تنقض قولك.
> 
> ( أنا أخذت الشاهد و ليس الذي يناسبني لأني و إياك كنا نقول بأنه مسلم قبل بدر فأخذت الشاهد ، و ترك الذي لم نقل به ) 
> 
> بيان ذلك:
> ابن عبدالبر يرجح أن العباس رضي الله عنه أسلم قبل خيبر، ثم يقول وقيل إنه أسلم قبل بدر، ثم ذكر دليل من قال ذلك.
> 
> ( هذا صحيح و أنا لم أنسب لابن عبد البر خلافه )
> 
> ...

----------


## المرجح

الأخ العز بن عبدالسلام وبقية الأخوة حفظهم الله وأرانا الله وإياهم الحق حقا ورزقنا إتباعه والباطل باطلا ومَنَّ علينا بإجتنابه 

1/ هلا أتيتمونا بنصٍ قاطعٍ على أن سهيل بن بيضاء كان مسلما قبل خروجه أو إخراجه إلي بدر ؟
على أن يكون ((نصاً)) في إسلامه , فقول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن سهيل - إن صح أسنادا - ( يذكر الاسلام ) أهو لفظ قاطع ونص صريح أن سهيلا كان مسلما ؟!

وهل كل من ذكر الإسلام - بخير - يصح لنا أن نقول عنه أنه مسلم ؟! , هذا عم نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( ولقد علمت بأن دين محمد ... من خير أديان البرية دينا ) أولا يصح بأن يقال أن أبا طالب ( يذكر الإسلام ) بل يقال أنه ( يذكر الإسلام بخير ) فهل يقول قائل أن قول إبي طالب يفيد إسلامه ؟!

2/ = وحتى يتأسس النقاش على أرض صلبه  ينبغي الإجابة على ذا السؤال أيضا =

أيصح الإكراه عارضا صحيحا في المظاهرة بمعنى أن يُكره المسلم على قتل وقتال أخيه المسلم أكان منفردا، أو كان ردءً (  لو تمالئ عليه أهل صنعاء لقتلتهم به ) , أو مع كفار على مسلمين ؟ إما نافيا لوجب القصاص منه, -ولا أحسب ثمة خلافا في هذه- ,أو في حكم إنتفاء الإسلام

بل لا يرفع وجوب القصاص عن مسلم سواء كان قتله لمسلم إنفرادا أو ردءً إلا عفو ذوي الدم, فكم قُتِلَ في بدر من المسلمين فإن قلنا بإسلام سهيل بم عفي عنه ؟ وهل ورد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إستعفى له من ذوي الدم ,لأنا نقول إن كان باشر قتلا أو قتالا أو أعان ولو بأن كان ردءً - وهذه هي الصورة المطروحة من قبل الفاضلان الشريف ووائل أنه قاتل مع المشركين ضد جيش النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - فحكمه القصاص إن كان مسلما ( فحينئذ نصير إلي الحالة الثانية التي يتصور فيها أن يكون الإكراه عذرا صحيحا وتأتي صورتها )

ولكن نقول , إنه لم يثبت إسلام سهيل والإسلام يجب ما قبله ولو كان القتل , فلا يبقى رافعا لإستحقاقه القتل غير المن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على سهيل سالما من المعارض

أما أن يكره على حضور الصف - من غير قتل أو قتال وهي الحالة الأخرى - فنعم يتصور إعتبار الإكراه هنا ويكون كما الحديث الوارد في قتال المسلمين بعضهم البعض ( أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ أُكْرِهْتُ حَتَّى يُنْطَلَقَ بِى إِلَى أَحَدِ الصَّفَّيْنِ أَوْ إِحْدَى الْفِئَتَيْنِ فَضَرَبَنِى رَجُلٌ بِسَيْفِهِ أَوْ يَجِىءُ سَهْمٌ فَيَقْتُلُنِى قَالَ « يَبُوءُ بِإِثْمِهِ وَإِثْمِكَ وَيَكُونُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ )  قال عنه النووي رحمه الله تعالى ( رَفْع الْإِثْم عَنْ الْمُكْرَه عَلَى الْحُضُور هُنَاكَ وَأَمَّا الْقَتْل فَلَا يُبَاح بِالْإِكْرَاهِ بَلْ يَأْثَم الْمُكْرَه عَلَى الْمَأْمُور بِهِ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ . وَقَدْ نَقَلَ الْقَاضِي وَغَيْره فِيهِ الْإِجْمَاع ) 

والإستدلال به هنا أنه الوجه الوحيد المتصور فيه الإكراه وغيره لا , كما أبان عن ذلك النووي أعلاه , والإستدلال به على عدم إعتبار الإكراه في قتال المسلم ضد مسلم , فمن باب أولى الإستدلال به على عدم إعتباره في قتال المسلم المسلم مظاهرة للكافر على أخيه  .

والله أعلى وأعلم والهادي والموفق لم أختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه

----------


## محب الأثر

الحمد لله والصلاة على والسلام على محمد وآله وصحبه
اطلعت على هذا النقاش العلمي النافع، وفهمت أن هناك حوار سابق بين الأخوين الكريمين بندر الشويقي ووائل الحارثي،وأرجو أن يتسع الوقت للاطلاع عليه، لكن أحزنني جدا ما جاء في رد الأخ وائل وفقه الله، فيما يتعلق بمسألة التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن، فقد جاء بأمر غريب حقا.
وهذا نص كلامه الذي سأعلق عليه: (يُقرر أهل السنة والجماعة تقريراً ملخصه :
الحكم بالكفر في الظاهر لابد أن يقارنه كفر في الباطن ، بناء على التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن ، هذا في حكم المجتهد في الدنيا .
أما فيما يتعلق بحكم العبد عند الله تعالى ، فلا يمكن أن يجزم المجتهد أن تكفيره الاجتهادي للمسلم الذي ارتكب ناقضاً ، لابد أن يكون موافقاً لحقيقة حكم الله سبحانه 
وكثير ممن لم يُحْكِم أصل هذه المسألة ولم يفرق بين أحكام العقاب والثواب في الآخرة ، وأحكام الدنيا ، وقع عنده إشكال في تصورها
يقول ابن تيمية في هذا السياق في درء تعارض العقل والنقل (8/432 _ 433) :
( وقد يكون في بلاد الكفر من هو مؤمن في الباطن يكتم إيمانه من لا يعلم المسلمون حاله، إذا قاتلوا الكفار، فيقتلونه، ولا يغسل ولا يصلى عليه ويدفن مع المشركين، وهو في الآخرة من المؤمنين أهل الجنة، كما أن المنافقين تجري عليهم أحكام المسلمين، وهم في الآخرة في الدرك الأسفـل من النار، فحكم الدار الآخرة غير حكم الدار الدنيا ) .
وأعلق على هذا النص فأقول :
يُحتمل أن يكون هناك مسلم خرج مع المشركين في القتال ، ولم نعلم نحن بإسلامه لأنه يكتمه ، فسوف نُجري عليه أحكام التكفير ونحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطناً ، ونجري عليه أحكام الكفار ، ومع هذا التكفير له في الظاهر والباطن فقد جوَّزنا أن يكون ناجٍ عند الله في الآخرة ، لاحتمال عدم علمنا بحاله لأن كان مكرهاً يخفي إسلامه ولا نعلمه.
وبالتالي فقد فرقنا بين الحكم في الدنيا (على الظاهر والباطن) ، وبين حقيقة نجاته عند الله سبحانه .
فهل هذا تقرير غلاة الجهمية ) انتهى .
وقال: (فالتعبير بالظاهر والباطن يأتي في سياق أحكام الدنيا ، وفي سياق أحكام الآخرة
وكل سياق له أحكام ).
وقال أيضا : (فقولي وقول الشيخ حاتم بالتلازم بين الظاهر والباطن في الدنيا لاشك فيه 
وأما أن نجزم ونقطع أن حكمُنا عليه في الظاهر (أي في الدنيا) بالكفر الظاهر والباطن هو حكمه عند الله ، فالله أعلم بذلك لأنه هو الذي يتولى السرائر
فهذا هو حرف المسألة ) انتهى كلام الأخ وائل وفقه الله .
__________
التعليق:
واضح أن الأخ لا يعي المراد بقول من قال : يُحكم له بالكفر باطنا.
ولهذا يتصور : أن نحكم لشخص بالكفر ظاهرا وباطنا .. ثم نقول : يمكن ان ينجو عند الله !!
هذا يا أخي إذا حكمت عليه ظاهرا فقط .
التكفير باطنا : هو الحكم على الحقيقة ، أي فيما بينه وبين الله ... والتكفير ظاهرا هو الحكم في الدنيا . 
ولهذا لا يُطلق على أحد أنه كافرا ظاهرا وباطنا إلا إذا قيد ذلك بانتفاء الأعذار، كما في عبارة شيخ الإسلام.
فقول الأخ وائل: (فسوف نُجري عليه أحكام التكفير ونحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطناً ، ونجري عليه أحكام الكفار ، ومع هذا التكفير له في الظاهر والباطن فقد جوَّزنا أن يكون ناجٍ عند الله في الآخرة ، لاحتمال عدم علمنا بحاله لأن كان مكرهاً يخفي إسلامه ولا نعلمه)
هذا تناقض بين .. أنت في هذه الحالة لم تكفره باطنا.
الكفر باطنا = الكفر على الحقيقة = حكمه عند الله 
ومن قلنا في حقه : يكفر باطنا : فلا يمكن أن نجوّز أن يكون ناجيا في الآخرة.
أرجو ان يكون كلامي واضحا، وإلا فإني من شناعة الخطأ لا أدري كيف أشرح المسألة .
ولي عودة إن شاء الله .

----------


## محب الأثر

وأما مسألة المحاربة، فهذه لا تخفى على من عرف قول أهل السنة في الإيمان.

وهنا سؤال: إذا تقابل جيشان: جيش للمشركين .. في مقابل جيش فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه .. 
ثم جاء من وقف مختارا في جيش المشركين .. فحارب جيش المسلمين .. هل يكون محاربا لقائد الجيش أم لا ؟!
وهل يقول عاقل : إن هذا محارب للصحابة فقط .. غير محارب لقائدهم وإمامهم ؟

وما حكم هذا الإنسان لو رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يهجم عليه من قبل الكفار .. فقعد عن نصرته ، وهو قادر على ذلك ؟ بل لم يكتف بالقعود ، فأعمل سيفه فيمن حول الرسول ؟ 
هل هذا إلا عدو للرسول محارب له ؟

إن من خالف في ذلك لم يفقه مسألة التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن .

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : (بل من كان مؤمنا بالله ورسوله بقلبه هل يتصور إذا رأى الرسول وأعداءه يقاتلونه وهو قادر على أن ينظر إليهم ويحض على نصر الرسول بما لا يضره هل يمكن مثل هذا في العادة إلا أن يكون منه حركة ما إلى نصر الرسول ؟ فمن المعلوم أن هذا ممتنع ) 7/556

قلت: فكيف بمن لا ينظر إلى المشركين ولا يحض على نصر الرسول، بل يعمل جاهدا في قتل من حوله ... ثم يزعم أنه مؤمن ؟!
فمن المعلوم أن هذا ممتنع .

والله إن قلبي ليتعصر ألما .. كيف هانت علينا مسلمات الاعتقاد ، حتى جاء من يبحث بحث المتحير المبتدئ ، ثم يفرغ سمه على آلاف القراء ... وكيف صار الكلام في محاربة جيش فيه الرسول - فداه أبي وأمي - صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما لو كان الكلام في محاربة زيد و عمرو من الناس . فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أخونا الفاضل العز بن عبد السلام 

الخلاصة في العباس أن من أهل العلم من قال لم يكن مسلماً و استدل أن أول إسلامه يوم خيبر بحديث ابن علاط و بهذا لا يكون نصاً في محل النزاع 

و القول الثاني أنه مسلم قبل بدر لكن كان النبي يعلم باسلامه و الدليل الحديث أنه كان يراسله لمصلحة المسلمين 

و أنت جئت بقول ثالث أنه كان كان مسلماً و الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يكن يعلم ، فما هو دليلك و كيف توجه أدلة القولين الأولين 

و جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن محمد الهرفي

المنتقى من أجوبة الشيخ بندر الشويقي.
على التعقيب الثاني للحارثي.


هذا التعليق مستخلصٌ من محادثاتٍ و مراسلات جرت بيني وبين أخي الحبيب الشيخ بندر الشويقي حول هذا الموضوع المطروح للمناقشة . فإذا كان الشيخ بندر رأى لنفسه التوقف وعدم مواصلة المشاركة المباشرة في المناقشة الدائرة تحت موضوعه هذا ، فإني رأيت في حديثه لي ما يستحق أن ينشر ويطلع عليه المتابعون لهذه الحوار ، فهناك نقاط مهمة تتعلق بتعقيب الأخ وائل الحارثي الأخير ، رأيتُ أن من المستحسن أن يقف عليها الجميع. 

وللعلم فإن كثيراً مما هو مكتوب هنا مأخوذٌ من نص عبارة الشيخ بندر، وما لم يكن كذلك فالمعنى منه واللفظ مني ، وقد جعلت هذا التعقيب على شكل نقاط:

النقطة الأولى: هناك مسألتان قررهما الشيخ حاتم شرح الشيخ بندر أنهما لا تتمشيان مع معتقد أهل السنة و الجماعة في باب الإيمان. بل وصفهما بأنهما (لوثة إرجاء). غير أنه من الممكن الاعتذار للشيخ حاتم فيهما بأنه لم يذكرهما قصداً ، ولكن زل بهما قلمه أثناء تقريره لمسألة أخرى. فلربما لو نبه وأوقف على معارضة كلامه لطريقة أهل السنة لراجع قوله وأعاد النظر فيه ، ولم يكن مسلكه موافقاً لمسلك الأخ وائل في الإصرار والتمادي.

النقطة الثانية: الخطأ في التفريع قد يقع ممن صحت أصوله. وعند المراجعة والتصحيح فإن الأمر يبقى هيناً وقريباً. لكن الخطورة تأتي حين تحمل الخصومة صاحبها على الإصرار على قوله مع ظهور خطئه . 

وأسوأ من هذا أن يعمد لمناقضة الأصول كي يصح له فرعه الذي أخطأ فيه. ولنتذكر أن كل من تلبس بشيءٍ من أقوال المرجئة اليوم من أصحاب الطريقة السلفية ، إنما أتوا من هذا الباب. فكم من قائل ابتدأ بمسائل مثل (ترك الصلاة)، أو (الحكم)، ثم انتهى إلى تقرير أن الكفر لا يقع بعمل الجوارح.
والمرجو من الأخ وائل أن يتنبه لهذا ، فلا يحمله الحرص على تصحيح فهمه وفهم الشيخ حاتم لحديث سهل بن بيضاء على مصادمة مسألة بدهية مثل مسألة الكفر بمحاربة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.


النقطة الثالثة: الأخ وائل –مع احترامي له- ، إلا أن الصراحة تقتضي أن أواجهه بما لم يواجهه به الشيخ بندر، فهو في تعقيبه الأخير سلك مسلكاً من المفترض أن يترفع عنه طالب العلم.

هناك مسألتان اثنتان خلط بينهما الأخ وائل بصورة غريبة :
المسألة الأولى : قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
المسألة الثانية : المشاركة في حربه.

والمسألتان كلاهما من الكفر المستبين، لكنهما مسألتان منفصلتان ، ليس بينهما تلازم.
فقد يقع القتل دون حرب. وقد تقع المحاربة ولا يقع القتل.

والقاضي عياضٌ في النص الذي نقله الشيخ بندر فصَل بين المسألتين ، وحكى الإجماع على التكفير بكلٍ منهما.

والشيخ بندر إنما انتقد على أخيه الشيخ حاتم مخالفته في المسألة الثانية فقط، حين حكم بالإيمان لمن شارك في حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فجاء الأخ وائل ليخلط المسألتين ، و ليزعم أن الشيخ بندر نسب للشيخ حاتم الحكم بالإيمان لمن حارب و قصد قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. مع أن الشيخ بندر لم يذكر هذا في كلامه قط.

يقول الأخ وائل : (الصورة التي رسمها أخي الشيخ بندر عن كلام الشيخ حاتم في حديث سهل بن بيضاء أنه خارجٌ قاصداً حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقتله).

فكلمة (وقتله) من كيس أخينا وائل وإضافاته ، وإقحامها في الكلام هو ما سيسهل على الأخ وائل الزعم بأن الشيخ بندر افترى على الشيخ حاتم ونسب له ما لم يقله.

فما الذي يحمل الأخ وائل على هذا المسلك؟

هذه الطريقة يسلكها واحدٌ من اثنين :
ـ إما شخصٌ لم يفهم كلام محاوره.
ـ أو شخصٌ يفهمه ، لكنه لا يستطيع الرد عليه ، حتى يحرفه عن مواضعه.

فإن كان الأخ وائل تعمد هذا فالله حسيبه ، وأما إن كان أساء الفهم ، فقد كتب و علق على كلامه أعضاء (الألوكة) ونبهوه لهذا الخلط ، فلم نر له تصحيحاً أو اعتذاراً.

النقطة الرابعة : المشاركة في حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفرٌ بواحٌ لا يثبت معه إيمان. ومن المفترض أن يكون هذا واضحاً عند من فهم معنى الإيمان الشرعي ، وحقق الفرق بين مذهب السلف ومذهب المرجئة في هذا الباب من العلم.

غلاة المرجئة يقولون : تكفي معرفة صدق النبي ليتحقق الإيمان الشرعي بالنبوة.
ومن اقترب منهم قليلاً يقول : تكفي المعرفة مع الإقرار باللسان.

وأما السلف رحمهم الله ، فلا يستقيم الإيمان عندهم إلا بأن ينضاف مع المعرفة والإقرار: الإذعان و الانقياد والتوقير، ونحو ذلك من المعاني المنافية للمحادة والمعارضة والهزء والسخرية والاستخفاف.
وإن من أعظم المحادة لله ورسوله أن يسُل رجلٌ سيفه ، وينخرط في جيش الكفار المحارب لنبي مرسل من عند الله. فمن تصوَّر أن مثل هذا الفعل يجامع الإيمان الشرعي ، فما أحوجه لمراجعة قواعد هذا الباب قبل أن يتحدث عن حكم المظاهرة والتولي ، أو عن أخطاء الأئمة المجددين.

النقطة الخامسة : إذا عُلم وتقرر ما سبق ، فإن لدينا مسألة واضحة لا غموض فيها ، أتمنى من الأخ وائل أن يواجهها ويعطي رأيه الصريح فيها بدلاً من الدوران عليها.
(ما حكم من يصطف في جيش الكفار محارباً النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم). سواءٌ قصد قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو لم يقصده.

وحتى تتضح الصورة أكثر : لنقل إنه لم يقصد ولم ينوي قتل النبي. فقط نوى وشرع في القتال ضده مع أهل الكفر. فهو يضرب بسيفه كل من صادفه من أفراد جيش النبي المدافع عنه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.

فما حكمُ هذا عند الأخ وائل؟
أيكونُ مثل هذا مؤمناً؟

النقطة السادسة : وهي مسألة التلازم بين الإيمان الظاهر والباطن. ويؤسفني أشد الأسف أن أقول إن الأخ وائل في تعقيبه الأخير سلك في مناقشة هذه المسألة نفس الطريقة التي سلكها في تعامله مع مسألة (الاصطفاف مع الكفار لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم). فقد لجأ لتغيير كلام الشيخ بندر كي يستطيع معارضته والرد عليه.

وتأملوا تسلسل المسألة لتقفوا على ما فعله الأخ وائل هداه الله.

كان الشيخ بندر يعترض على أخيه الشيخ حاتم أنه جوَّزَ ثبوت الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه محبة دين الكفار. (هذه هي المسألة موضع البحث).

فجاء الأخ وائل ليفسر كلام الشيخ حاتم، ويذكر أن من المتصور أن تحمل المطامع الدنيوية رجلاً على أن يقول بلسانه إنه يحب دين الكفار، فمثل هذا قد تحقق مناط كفره الظاهر، والله يتولى سريرته.

فعلق الشيخ بندر بأنه إن كان هذا مقصود الشيخ حاتم فهو عين مذهب المرجئة.

فما الذي فعله الأخ وائل حينئذٍ ؟؟

جاء وائل في تعقيبه الأخير ليترك مسألة تجويز ثبوت الإيمان الباطن لمن يقول بلسانه إنه يحب دين الكفر، وذهب ليتحدث عن حكم هذا القائل في الآخرة. واجتهد في تصوير كلام الشيخ بندر على أنه يقصد الحكم الأخروي. ثم شرع في نقض ذلك، ونقل نصين عن ابن تيمية وعن ابن القيم في الرد على قول الشيخ بندر الذي لم يقله أصلاً!! 

هناك فرق بين الإيمان الباطن ، وبين الحكم الأخروي.

الإيمان الباطن وصف تؤثر فيه الأفعال الظاهرة ويستدل بها عليه.
وأما الحكم الأخروي فباب آخر مبناه على ما يوافي عليه العبد ربه.

فحين يقول أهل العلم : (إن من سب الله أو نبياً من أنبيائه ، أو أهان المصحف ، فإنه يكفر ظاهراً وباطناً) فمقصودهم أن من المحال حال تلبس أحدٍ بأحد هذه الأفعال ، أو إصراره عليها ، أن يكون في قلبه شيءٌ من الإيمان الشرعي. فلا يصح أن يقال : إنه كفر في الظاهر، مع جواز أن يكون مؤمناً في الباطن.

وأما مآله في الآخرة فهذا حكم آخر مبني على ما يموت عليه العبد.

وأئمة أهل السنة حين يؤكدون على التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن في مثل تلك المسائل إنما يريدون الرد على الجهمية المرجئة الذين جعلوا الإيمان معرفة القلب، وفصلوا بين هذه المعرفة وبين عمل الجوارح. فلما اعترض عليهم أهل السنة بإجماع المسلمين على التكفير بالسب ونحوه من أفعال الجوارح ، تخلصوا من هذا المأزق بادعاء أن هذه الأفعال مجرد علامات لإجراء أحكام الكفر الظاهر فقط. وليس صدورها مستوجباً لانتفاء الإيمان الباطن. فقد تصدر من شخص و لا يزول الإيمان من قلبه.

هذا ما تقوله الجهمية الغالية : ومن هنا كان اعتراض الشيخ بندر على الشيخ حاتم حين قرر أن من يعلن بلسانه محبة دين الكفار فإن مناط كفره الظاهر قد تحقق ، والله يتولى سريرته.

فظاهر هذا الكلام تجويز ثبوت الإيمان الباطن حتى مع التصريح بتلك الموبقة. و الأخ وائل أكد هذا المعنى في تعقيبه الأول حين حمل كلام الشيخ حاتم على من يعتذر بأنه إنما أعلن محبته لدين الكفار طمعاً في الدنيا. فمثل هذا في رأي الأخ وائل ورأي الشيخ حاتم قد تحقق مناط كفره الظاهر ، وأما باطنه فالله يتولى سريرته.

هذا ما كان يقوله الأخ وائل في تعقيبه الأول. وبمثل هذا التخريج فسر كلام الشيخ حاتم. وبعدما بين له الشيخ بندر أن هذا عين مذهب المرجئة ، جاء الأخ وائل لينقل الكلام إلى مسألةٍ أخرى ، فزعم أن الشيخ بندر كان يتحدث عن الحكم الأخروي ، وهو الشيء الذي لم يتطرق له الشيخ بندر في كلامه قط.

وقد أطال الأخ وائل في نقض هذا القول الذي ألصقه بالشيخ بندر، فنقل عن ابن تيمية وعن ابن القيم كلاماً في المتأول الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة ، وفي المسلم الذي اختلط بالكفار في دار الحرب فأجريت عليه أحكام الكفر الظاهر مع احتمال كونه مؤمناً عند الله. وهذه مسائل لا علاقة لها بالتلازم بين الظاهر والباطن. لأن الحديث عن التلازم إنما يكون فيمن يقدم مختاراً على الفعل أو القول المكفر الصريح. 

فمن يقول مختاراً عالماً عامداً بلسانه : (إنه يحب دين الكفار) هل يجوز أن يقال فيه : قد تحقق مناط كفره الظاهر، وأما باطنه فالله يتولى سريرته؟

هذا موضع البحث. وأما الحكم الأخروي، فالشيخ بندر لم يتعرض له من قريبٍ ولا من بعيدٍ. وتعقيب الأخ وائل الأول يدل على أنه كان يدرك عن أي شيءٍ كان الشيخ بندر يتحدث. لكنه في التعقيب الثاني لجأ لتحريف كلام الشيخ بندر وتقويله ما لم يقله. ثم شرع في النقض والرد عليه!

 فكيف يتسجيز هذا المسلك طالب علم؟!

النقطة السابعة : وهي ما يتعلق بحديث حاطب رضي الله عنه.
فهذا الحديث حمله كثير من المستدلين به ما لا يحتمل. فالحديث محله في الجاسوس المسلم، الذي ظاهره يدل على أن أصل ولائه لأهل الإسلام. فهو معهم ، وفي صفهم ، وانتماؤه لهم. لكن تقع منه الخيانة بتسريب خبر المسلمين لأهل الكفر. بدافعٍ دنيوي.

هذا موضع دلالة الحديث، وعلى هذه المسألة كان يستدل به الأئمة من أهل العلم. فجاء اليومَ أناسٌ لينقلوا دلالته إلى صورة من انخلع من نصرة أهل الإسلام ، وخرج من صفهم ، ولجأ لصفوف الكفار ، ثم حمل سلاحه مناصراً لهم ولكفرهم على أهل الإسلام.

وحجة من ينقل الحديث لهذه المسألة أن التجسس قد يكون أعظم ضرراً على المسلمين من الانخراط في صفوف الكفار والقتال معهم.
والغريب أن من بعض من يقول بهذا كالشيخ حاتم الشريف، يقول : لو تمنى المسلم بقلبه ظهور الكفار على المسلمين فإنه يكفر. مع أن هذه الأمنية لا تضر المسلمين شيئاً ، وضرر الجاسوس أعظم من ضرر هذا المتمني.

فإذا كان حكم التكفير يدور مع حجم الضرر العائد على المسلمين ، فينبغي أن يكون الجاسوس أولى بالكفر ممن يتمنى بقلبه. مع أن هذه الأمنية قد يكون سببها طمعٌ دنيويٌ ، حين ترتبط مصلحة بعض الناس بظهور الكفار وانتصارهم.

لكن المسألة ليس لها علاقة بحجم الضرر العائد على المسلمين.
فتمني ظهور الكفار على المسلمين لا يصدر من قلبٍ مؤمنٍ.
كما الانخلاع من نصرة المسلمين ، والانحياز لصف الكفار ، والانخراط في حربهم ضد الإسلام وأهله لا يصدر من قلبٍ باشره الإيمان.

وأما حجم الضرر العائد على المسلمين فليس وصفاً مؤثراً في هذا الحكم. فحاطب رضي الله عنه تجسس على المسلمين ، لكنه لم ينخلع من ولايته وانتمائه لهم. ولو قدر أنه رضي الله عنه فارق أهل الإسلام ولحق بصف أهل الكفر ، ثم أعمل سيفه في المسلمين ضرباً وقتلاً ، فمثل هذه الصورة هي التي يسميها أهل العلم الموالاة المطلقة.

النقطة الثامنة : وهي ما يتعلق بحديث سهل بن بيضاء. فالشيخ بندر فهم الحديث في ضوء تلك الأصول و القواعد المتقررة ، إضافةً لقرائن أخرى مثل كونه كان يكتم إيمانه بمكة ، وما ذكره ابن سعد وابن عبدالبر من كون قريش (أخرجته) معها ، ثم قبول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عذره وإخلاء سبيله. فلو كان مختاراً عامداً قتال المسلمين لما كان إسلامه السابق مسقطاً لعقوبته. ولما أخلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبيله عنه لمجرد كونه مسلماً.

فالأمر ليس كما ظن الأخ وائل أن الشيخ بندر إنما حمل حديث سهل على حال الإكراه لمجرد أن ابن سعدٍ ذكر ذلك. ويكفي أن من يريد حمل حديث سهلٍ على من قاتل مختاراً عامداً ، سيجد نفسه مباشرةً في معارضة أصل أهل السنة في معنى الإيمان بالنبوة.

وقد كان الشيخ حاتم يستدل بكلام الفقهاء على رأيه من غير أن يتنبه لقولهم إنه الأسير إذا ادعى الإسلام وأقام البينة (خلي سبيله). فلما شرح الشيخ بندر الإشكال في تخلية سبيله  لمجرد كونه مسلماً مع أنه قاتل المسلمين، والقتال بمجرده يوجب العقوبة. جاء الأخ وائل ليخرج من هذه المعضلة ، فحمل كلام الفقهاء على أن مقصودهم جواز العفو عنه.

ولو أنه كلف نفسه مراجعة كلام الفقهاء في المسألة لرآهم لا يتحدثون عن جواز العفو أو عدم جوازه ، بل يذكرون وجوب تخلية سبيله ، وعدم عقوبته!

فهل لدى الأخ وائل تفسير لهذا الإشكال؟

النقطة التاسعة : كان الشيخ بندر ذكر نصاً للقاضي أبي يعلى قال فيه : (إذا ادعى الأسير إسلاما سابقا ، يرجَع إلى شاهد الحال : فإن لم يكن معه سلاح قبل منه. وإن كان معه سلاح قتل).
وهذا الكلام واضحٌ في أن حمل السلاح ينافي دعوى الإسلام.
فجاء الأخ وائل ليفسر كلام القاضي بأن (من كان معه سلاح فهذا لا يعفى عنه ، لأن القتل يجوز حتى لو كان صاحبه مسلما ما دام في مواجهة المسلمين حاملاً السلاح ضدهم. فهل تتصور أن يقول الفقهاء لا تقتلوا حتى من كان مشهراً السلاح لأنه مسلم؟ قطعاً لا).

وأنا أطلب من الأخ وائل أن يعيد النظر في نص القاضي ليفهمه جيداً وليتذكر ما يلي :

ـ القاضي لا يتحدث عمن يدعي الإسلام حال إشهار سلاحه. بل يتحدث عمن تمكن منه المسلمون، و وقع في الأسر و هو مشهر سلاحه . ثم ادعى بعد ذلك أنه كان مسلماً وهو مشهرٌ سلاحه.
ـ القاضي يتحدث عن قبول دعوى الإسلام ، وليس عن القتل فقط. فهو لن يقتل هذا الأسير فقط، بل لن يقبل دعواه الإسلام.


النقطة العاشرة : يقول الأخ وائل إن الفقهاء حين يتحدثون عن الأسير إذا ادعى الإسلام، فإنهم يطلبون البينة على إسلامه ، ولم يذكر أحد منهم ضرورة طلب البينة على إكراهه.

يقول الشيخ بندر معلقاً على هذا الموضع : (لا أدري هل للشيخ وائل عناية بدراسة الفقه دراسة منهجية أو لا. لكن هذا الخطأ الذي وقع منه هنا طالما وقع فيه من يتعامل مع الكتب الفقهية تعاملاً بحثياً. بمعنى أنه لا يقرأ أو يدرس مسائل الفقه بطريقة منهجية متسلسلة. ولكن كلما عنت له مسألة ذهب يفتش عنها في كتب الفقهاء.

ومشكلة هذه الطريقة أنها تجعل الباحث يقرأ كلام الفقيه من خلال صورة في ذهنه هو، وليس من خلال عبارات الفقيه ومقاصده.
الشيخ وائل تماماً كالشيخ حاتم أخذ هذه الفرع الفقهي وفي رأسه صورة واحدة ، فهو يريد من الفقهاء أن يتحرزوا في عباراتهم من أجل نفي هذا التصور الذي سيطر عليه. وإلا فإن دعوى الإسلام تتضمن دعوى الإكراه وزيادةٌ في حالة من يؤسر وهو يقاتل في صفوف الكفار. فلا يوجد لدى الفقهاء صورة مقاتل في صفوف الكفار يخلى سبيله لمجرد كونه مسلماً). اهـ

فهل لدى الأخ وائل تفسير لقول الفقهاء : (خلي سبيله) وليتذكر أنهم يتحدثون عن وجوب هذه التخلية وليس عن جوازها. فهل يتصور عقل الأخ وائل أن من يقاتل المسلمين مع الكفار إلى أن يقع في الاسر يتعين تخلية سبيله؟!



انتهى ما لخصته من فحوى كلام الشيخ بندر.

وهنا خاتمة قد تكون مضحكة بعض الشيء.

الشيخ حاتم موجود خارج المملكة كما يقول الأخ وائل.
وقد تكلف الأخ وائل كلفة مكالمة خارجية ليسأله : هل هو من أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب بمعنى محبة الشيخ محمد، أو الاشتراك معه في الأصول السلفية، أو النشأة في نطاق دعوته. فأجاب الشيخ حاتم بنعم.

لأجل هذا السؤال تكلف الأخ وائل مكالمةً خارجية. وهو يقول إنه طرح هذا السؤال على الشيخ حاتم استجابة لطلب الشيخ بندر. وقد رجعت لسؤال الشيخ بندر الذي طلب من وائل طرحه على الشيخ حاتم فوجدته بارزاً ملوناً بالأحمر، وهذا نصه :

هل الشيخ حاتم يعد نفسه من أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب؟ 
أو أنه يقسم السلفية في بلادنا إلى أتباع وغير أتباع لمحمد بن عبدالوهاب؟

فهل سيتكلف الأخ وائل مكالمة خارجية جديدة؟
فإن فعل فليته يسأله الشيخ بالمرة عن : الأخطاء التي وقع فيها الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب، وصمت عنها الأتباع، في حين يجب أن ترتفع أصواتهم بإنكارها.

لن نطلب من الشيخ أن يستدل لكلامه ويبسطه.
فقط نريد : مسألة كذا وكذا. بشرط أن تتحقق الشروط في هذه المسائل.
أخطاء
سكت عنها الأتباع
يجب أن ترتفع الأصواب بإنكارها.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

يا إخوان اتفقوا على قول قبل أن تردوا القول الآخر، أنتم أصلا بينكم من الاختلاف أكثر مما بين الأخ الشويقي والشيخ الحارثي، وش السالفة؟!


هو مراجعات علمية وإلا هجوم (عليهم عليهم).


واحد يقول: لايمكن لمن كفرناه ظاهرا وباطنا أن يكون من الناجين في الآخرة، وآخر يقول بعكس قوله! وكلاهما يردون على الأخ وائل الحارثي الذي يقول بقول أحدهما!



وآخر يقول ليس هناك دليل على إسلام سهل بن بيضاء قبل بدر، وآخر يقول بإسلامه، وكلاهما يردون على الشيخ وائل الذي يقول بإسلامه!


بالله عليكم يا حراس العقيدة ألا يستحق من قال القول التالي أن ينكر عليه؟! يقول وهو يرد على الشيخ وائل:
"واضح أن الأخ لا يعي المراد بقول من قال : يُحكم له بالكفر باطنا.
ولهذا يتصور : أن نحكم لشخص بالكفر ظاهرا وباطنا .. ثم نقول : يمكن ان ينجو عند الله !!
هذا يا أخي إذا حكمت عليه ظاهرا فقط .
التكفير باطنا : هو الحكم على الحقيقة ، أي فيما بينه وبين الله ... والتكفير ظاهرا هو الحكم في الدنيا . 
ولهذا لا يُطلق على أحد أنه كافرا ظاهرا وباطنا إلا إذا قيد ذلك بانتفاء الأعذار، كما في عبارة شيخ الإسلام.
فقول الأخ وائل: (فسوف نُجري عليه أحكام التكفير ونحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطناً ، ونجري عليه أحكام الكفار ، ومع هذا التكفير له في الظاهر والباطن فقد جوَّزنا أن يكون ناجٍ عند الله في الآخرة ، لاحتمال عدم علمنا بحاله لأن كان مكرهاً يخفي إسلامه ولا نعلمه)
هذا تناقض بين .. أنت في هذه الحالة لم تكفره باطنا.
الكفر باطنا = الكفر على الحقيقة = حكمه عند الله 
ومن قلنا في حقه : يكفر باطنا : فلا يمكن أن نجوّز أن يكون ناجيا في الآخرة".

----------


## فريد أشرف

الإشكال أخي العز جاء من إقحام الشيخ وائل لمسألة الحكم الأخروي في المسألة. مع أن الكلام لم يكن حولها. وأظن هذا ما أبعدنا عن أصل المسألة التي كانت موضع الخلاف.

وبالنسبة لما استشكلته فقد يزول الإشكال بمعرفة ما يلي : 
الكفر الباطن يستوجب الحكم الأخروي متى علم موت صاحبه عليه. وأما مع عدم العلم بذلك ، فلا يستلزم الحكم بالكفر الباطن الحكم بالنار في الآخرة.

فمن قال إن هذا يستوجب ذاك، فذاك مراده فيما أظن. وأما إن كان يقصد أن كل من كفر باطناً فلا بد أن يكون مآله إلى النار دون ملاحظة ما يموت عليه ، فلا شك أن كلامه غير صحيح. ولا أظن أحدا يقول بذلك.

وليت الإخوة يستبعدون البحث في الحكم والمآل الأخروي، فهذا مسألة لا علاقة لها بموضع الخلاف. بل سوف تتسبب في تشتيت الكلام وإبعاده عن أصل المسألة.

فالمسألة التي كانت موضع البحث تتعلق بثبوت الكفر الباطن حال التلبس بالفعل المكفر.

فهل يجوز أن يكون في قلب المتلبس بالفعل المكفر إيمان صحيح؟؟

هنا أصل البحث.

----------


## فريد أشرف

أخي في الله العز بن عبدالسلام.
أسأل الله أن يكتب لك الاجر العظيم  والجزاء الوفير ، وان يرفعك في الدارين بالهدى والنور.
مسائل العلم وتمييز الحق من الباطل لا علاقة لهما بالاسماء.
وانا حين قلت عبارتي : (ها هو الإرجاء يطل بقرنيه). فقد كانت هذه العبارة تعليقا على من يثبت الإيمان لمن يحارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا لم يقصد قتله.
وأنا عند كلمتي ، وموقفي لم يتغير ، فهذا إرجاء صريح ، سواء قال بذلك الشيخ وائل الحارثي او من هو أكبر من وائل الحارثي.
فهذه من المسلمات التي لا تقبل التشكيك . فما آمن بالله من حارب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. بل ان من يقول بهذا مستحق للعقوبة والتأديب إن أصر على قوله.
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه.
# حرر بعضه المشرف#

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الأخ فريد أشرف بارك الله فيك.

أوافقك على أن من فعل ذلك: كافرٌ، ولا إشكال.

ولكن لما كتب الأخ وائل مقالاته وأنا أتابعها متابعة مريد الحق الباحث عن دليله، وجدت من بعض الإخوة المعلقين على مقالاته تقديم سوء الظن، وتحميل الكلام أسوأ محامله، وإذا ما بيّن الشيخ وائل في المقال التالي بعض مراده في المقال الأول، قيل: إنه يلتوي ويبحث عن المخارج. أفهذا يجوز؟

ولما ذكر بعض الإخوة المعلقين في رده على الشيخ وائل: أن من كفرناه في الظاهر والباطن يجب أن يكون كذلك في علم الله وأنه من أهل الخلود في النار. وهي مقالة شنيعة يجب إنكارها والتحذير منها: خفتت تلك الأصوات الغيورة على السنة ومذهب السلف، ولم ينكروها في هذا الموقع الذي يعبر عن أهل السنة. أفهذا يجوز؟

ثم وجدت ردوداً كثيرةً على مقال الشيخ وائل، تلتقي في الرد عليه وبقوة، وتختلف في تقرير المسائل وبقوة، مع أن بعضهم يوافق في بعض تقريره الشيخ وائل. ما معنى هذا؟ 

ويكفي أن تقرأ ردود الإخوة على الشيخ وائل لتعلم مدى اختلافهم.

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يرضيه، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## فريد أشرف

أخي في الله العز بن عبد السلام .

حتى نصل إلى الحق الذي هو مطلوبنا جميعا إن شاء الله لا بد أن نتخلص من فكرة التحزيب . وأقصد بالتحزيب أن يستقر في أفئدتنا أن الرادين أو الموافقين لفلان فرقة أو جماعة متآمرة يتغاضى بعضهم عن خطأ بعض ، في حين يتفقون في الهجوم او التبرير لبعضهم .

وإذا كنت موافقا على خطأ الأخ وائل حين قرر كفر محارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهذه المسألة هي أكبر مسألة أمامنا هنا. وها نحن وإياك فيها على طريق واحد بفضل الله. 

وأما ان الأخ وائل صرف الحديث من المحاربة إلى قصد القتل ، فكلامه مكتوب أمامك ، فانظر فيه لتدرك ذلك . 

أما الأخ الذي قال : إن من كفرناه في الظاهر والباطن فمن المتعين أن يكون من أهل الخلود في النار. فلست بحاجة لان أتكلف الاعتذار عنه أو الدخول في مؤامرة للسكوت عن خطأ وقع منه. لأني لو عرفته لما حابيته في دين الله ، فكيف وأنا لا أعرف من يكون .

من أطلق القول بأن الكفر الباطن يقتضي الحكم الأخروي (بقطع النظر عما يموت عليه العبد) ، فلا شك عندي أن هذا من أقوال أهل البدع المتعين إنكارها . لكني صادفت كثيراً أثناء الحوارات الشبكية من يقول بهذا القول ، و بعد خلاف طويل معه اكتشف أن مقصوده من يموت مصرا على كفره الظاهر المقتضي لكفره الباطن .

لأجل هذا لما رأيتك تستشكل كلام الأخ الذي ذكر ذلك اردت أن أوفر عليكما عناء تطويل الكلام ، وأبين موضع الإشكال الذي بملاحظته يزول أو يخف الخلاف بينكما. و إن كان ذلك الاخ يتابع موضوعنا هذا فتوجه بسؤالك إليه ، فإن كان يقصد معنى غير هذا ، فأنا بريء مما يقوله وأعوذ بالله من ذلك القول.

هذا ما أردته علم الله، وأعوذ بالله من احابي احدا في دين الله. 

أخي في الله.

كتابة الشيخ بندر و جواب الشيخ وائل هما محل البحث هنا . والانظار تتعلق بهما . فمن الطبيعي ألا يتوقف الأعضاء عند خطأ يقع من أحد المعلقين كما يتوقفون عند خطأ يقع في كلام أحد الشيخين بارك الله فيهما . فأبعد عن عقلك وقلبك ظنون السوء.

وأما حديثك عن اختلاف آراء الاخوة المعلقين ، فهذا هو المنتظر ، فهم لا يفكرون بعقلٍ واحدٍ ، ولا يصدرون عن شيخ طريقة ، أو قائد كتيبة . 

كل له عقله ورأيه ، فما الذي أثار عجبك واستغرابك؟

المهم : هل خالف أحد منهم في شيء يستحق النكير يمس مذهب السلف؟

أكثر ما رأيته من خلاف كان مرجعه لتوجيه حديث سهل بن بيضاء. هل يصح أو لا يصح ؟ وهل هو في المكره أو لا ؟ وهل قاتل أو لم يقاتل ؟ وهل هو مسلم أصلا أو لا.....إلخ

وإذا كان الجميع يتفقون على كفر محارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم يختلفون في توجيه الحديث ، فهذا هو المطلوب. و مثل هذا يقع كثيرا بين أهل العلم الكبار ، يتفقون على بطلان فهم معين لنص شرعي ، لكون هذا الفهم يخالف الأصول ، ثم يجتهدون بعد هذا في تحديد المعنى المراد من النص. وأظنك تصادف مثل هذا كثيرا.

فالمعنى الباطل الذي يجب أن نتفق على رده وانكاره هو الحكم بالإيمان لمن يشارك في حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، سواء قصد قتله أو لم يقصده . فهذه أظهر صور الكفر البواح التي يجب ألا يتردد فيها من عرف مذهب السلف رضي الله عنهم.

واذا كانت لك معرفة بالشيخ وائل فليتك تراجعه في هذا . وتبين له أبعاد هذا القول وخطورة الأخذ به .

----------


## محب الأثر

الاخ فريد أشرف
جزاك الله خيرا على توضيحك، ولا أدري كيف فهم منه الأخ العز بن عبد السلام ما فهم، فكلامنا في اللحظة التي يحكم فيها على شخص بأنه كافر ظاهرا وباطنا، هل يمكن أن يكون ناجيا عند الله؟ فمن يقول هذا لم يفهم معنى الكفر باطنا وما يترتب عليه.
والأخ وائل خلط بين عدة أمور، وأخطأ في هذه الفقرة أربعة أخطاء، ولم أجد الوقت - ولا الرغبة - لشرح ذلك، وحسبت أنه سيفهم مرادي، وهو تارة يتكلم عن اللحظة والوقت الذي حكم فيه على الشخص بالتكفير ظاهرا وباطنا، وتارة يعمم الكلام على الحكم الأخروي، ومعلوم أن الكافر قد يتوب ويموت على الإسلام، انظر قوله عن الأول: ((فسوف نُجري عليه أحكام التكفير ونحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطناً ، ونجري عليه أحكام الكفار ، ومع هذا التكفير له في الظاهر والباطن فقد جوَّزنا أن يكون ناجٍ عند الله في الآخرة ، لاحتمال عدم علمنا بحاله لأن كان مكرهاً يخفي إسلامه ولا نعلمه)).

[وكلام الشيخ حاتم الذي يدافع عنه، هو في اللحظة التي يحكم فيها على القائل بالكفر، فما معنى الدفاع عنه بأمر آخر، لم يذكره أحد].

وكلام الاخ بندر صحيح لا إشكال فيه، وليس فيما ذكرته وذكره خلاف.

وأنا أعجب من إصرارك على خطأ ما ذكرته، دون أن تشير إلى وجه الخطأ، بل تنتظر من غيرك أن يبينه، ونصيحتي لك أن تدع هذه المسائل لأهلها، فإن كان عند الأخ وائل تعليق فليتفضل به.

وأما أنت فبادر بالتوبة من قولك : (أقول: من اصطف في جيش لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كافر لا شك في ذلك.

ولكن الشأن في من كان كارهاً أو مكرهاً كسهل ابن بيضاء رضي الله عنه.

والإكراه درجاتٍ أعلاها مسلوب الإرادة فهذا لا إثم عليه، وأدناها كراهة القلب)

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18788

فهذه زلة عظيمة ، وطامة منكرة ... فإذا كان الإكراه عذرا في الكفر، وكانت كراهة القلب درجة منه، لزم ألا يكفر أحد قال الكفر أو عمله، إذا كان كارها له بقلبه.
فعلى مثل هذا فليبك الباكون ... نسأل الله العفو والسلامة.

ونصيحتي لإخواني جميعا ألا يناقشوا هذه المسائل قبل دراستها وتمحيصها وأخذها عن أهل العلم الثقات، وأن يحذروا كتابة ما يجول بخواطرهم على الإنترنت ، فرب كلمة ضل بها فئام من الناس. والله المستعان.

----------


## فريد أشرف

شكر الله لك توضيحك أخي محب الأثر.

فأما الإكراه فلا إشكال فيه . وأنا لم أتنبه لقول الأخ الفاضل العز بن عبدالسلام إن كراهة القلب تمنع من التكفير.
ولا شك أن هذا قولٌ منكرٌ ، فمن أقدم على الكفر مختاراً ، فكراهيته للكفر ليست من موانع التكفير.
 إلا إن كان الأخ العز يقصد بكراهة القلب ما يعبر عنه الفقهاء بالإكراه غير الملجئ. وهو الإكراه الذي يكون بالتهديد والوعيد. فيقدم الإنسان على ما يكرهه خوفاً من الوعيد.

----------


## أبو أحمد النجدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

هذه نصائح أخوية لجميع المشاركين هنا من أخ له تجربة قد يكون فيها ما يفيد.

(*) من أكبر الخطأ أن تؤخذ التصورات العقدية من أقوال المختلفين فيها. فيأتي بعض الناس لمثل هذه النقاش وهو لا يملك تصوراً سابقاً مبنياً على أصول راسخة ، فينظر في كلام هذا وكلام ذاك ليستنبط منه مذهب أهل السنة . فهذا المنهج في التلقي خطير للغاية ، وكثيراً ما يكون للعلاقات الشخصية و مكانة المتكلم في النفس أثر في تغطية عيوب الأفكار.

(*) المسألة الكبرى التي أثارت هذا الموضوع كان فتيا الشيخ حاتم هداه الله. ومهما قال قائل واعتذر ، فالذي يتفق عليه الجميع أنها كانت فتيا مجملة ، وهذا الإجمال كان يمس قضية جوهرية تتعلق بدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب. ومن هنا جاء الإشكال.

ومن أكبر الدلالات على الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الشيخ حاتم هذا الجدل الطويل العريض الذي أثارته فتواه ، والردود التي صدرت من بعض الأفاضل.

والادعاء بأن هذه الردود والجدالات ناشئة من تعصب مجرد ، دعوى تفتقر للإنصاف ، فالإشكال كله كان في الغموض والإجمال في فتوى الشيخ حاتم. وليس في مجرد التخطئة للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب.

(*) مما يؤكد النقطة السابقة أن كل من كتب مؤيداً موقف الشيخ حاتم لم يستطع أن يذكر مسألةً واحدةً ينطبق عليها ما ذكره الشيخ حاتم ، وهو أخطاء في التكفير صمت عنها أتباع الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب، بينما كان واجبهم رفع الصوت ببيانها. مع أن من الواضح أن لبعضهم صلةً واتصالاً مباشراً بالشيخ.

(*) الحكم بالإيمان لمن يشارك في حرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، زلة علمية ، وخطأ عقدي ، يجب ألا تدفعنا الخصومة للتمسك به ، ومحاولة إسناده بكلمة من هنا ، أو كلمة من هناك.
ومن أحب الشيخ حاتم وعظمه ، فإن من مقتضيات هذه المحبة إيقافه على ما أخطأ فيه. وتنبيهه عليه، فهذا من أعظم البر الذي يقدم التلميذ لشيخه.

(*) الشيخ حاتم قال عمن يقول إنه يحب دين الكفار : قد تحقق لنا مناط كفره الظاهر ، والله يتولى سريرته. و السريرة لا يفهم منها سوى (الإيمان الباطن).

فظاهر كلام الشيخ حاتم أن الكفر الظاهر قد تحقق ، وأما الباطن فلا يعلم حاله.
فنقل الحديث إلى الحكم في الآخرة حيدة عن موضع البحث.

فإن كان الشيخ حاتم أخطأ في العبارة ، فليعتذر عنه بذلك ، فذاك أولى من التهجم على من أخذ كلامه على ظاهره.

(*) ذكر بعض الإخوة أن الشيخ حاتم قرر بآخر كتابه علاقة الكفر الظاهر بالكفر الباطن.
والذي أذكره أنه قرر هذا في ملحق خاص أضافه في الطبعة الثانية من الكتاب، بعدما اعترض بعض طلبة العلم على طبعته الأولى. لكنه أضاف هذا الملحق ولم يعدل العبارة الموجودة داخل الكتاب في طبعته الأولى.
ولو أنه عدل عبارته تلك ، لكان ذلك أولى من إضافة ملحق يشتمل على تقرير عام.

(*) رأيت هنا جدلاً طويلاً حول حديث سهل بن بيضاء ، و قد يكون لكلٍ رأيه واجتهاده في فهم الحديث ، إلا من فهمه على ظاهر يصادم إجماعاً أو أصلاً سنياً سلفياً ، كالحكم بتكفير من يحارب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

(*) الدعوة السلفية تتعرض منذ سبتمبر لهجمات تحت أسماء مختلفة ، فمرة تحت غطاء مناهج التعليم ، ومرةً تحت غطاء نقد الصحوة ، ومرةً تحت غطاء مكافحة الإرهاب.

ومن الأغطية التي استعملت في هذا نقد (الوهابية). وقد وافق هذا الغطاء أغراضاً قديمة في نفوس طوائف من أهل البدع.
فليحذر طالب العلم الناصح لنفسه من إطلاق عبارات قابلة للاستثمار في مثل هذه الهجمة القذرة. و متى كان له نقد لمحمد بن عبدالوهاب ، أو لابن تيمية ، أو لغيرهما ،  أو لمسألةٍ في مناهج التعليم ، أو لشيء من ممارسات الصحوة ، فليكن نقده واضحاً مفسراً ، بعيداً عن أي غموض يخدم الخصوم ويعطيهم آلةً يهدمون بها ديننا.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

لا يمكن أن يقدم شخص على أمرٍ يكرهه (كراهة حقيقية) إلا بإلجاء.

ثم إني أرى الأخ محب الأثر يؤكد على قوله السابق: أن من (كفّره هو) ظاهراً وباطناً يجب أن يكون في تلك اللحظة كافراً في علم الله مستحقٌ للخلود في النار! 

إن كنت إنما تكفره باجتهاد في الحكم وتنزيله على واقعه؛ فكيف تجزم بما في علم الله دون برهان لديك من الوحي الذي لا يمكن الاطلاع على الغيب إلا به.

أرجوا أن تراجع هذه المسألة، وتفسير قوله تعالى: ((يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيراً يؤتكم خيراً مما أخذ منكم)) الآية.

واعلم أن العلماء يختلفون في بعض مسائل التكفير، كالتحاكم لغير ما أنزل الله، وقد اختلف فيها الإمامين: ابن إبراهيم، وابن باز. فكيف تعرف ما في علم الله؟!

----------


## عبدالله العمران

أخي العزيز العز بن عبدالسلام.

أراك تستشكل من كلام الإخوان ما لا إشكال فيه.

وحتى يزول اللبس في الفهم هنا ، أود منك أن تجيبني على ما يلي :

متى يحكم على الشخص بالحكم الظاهر فقط ، ومتى يحكم عليه بالكفر الظاهر والباطن معاً ؟

وهل هناك فرق في النتيجة بين من حكمنا عليه بالكفر الظاهر فقط ، و من حكمنا عليه بالكفر الظاهر و الباطن؟

جوابك عن هذين السؤالين سوف يزيل اللبس بالتأكيد.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

أرجو أن تتكرم وتشرح لي مشكوراً؛ فإنني لم أجد من يوضح لي المقصود، وآمل أن يكون ذلك سريعاً.

----------


## عبدالله العمران

شكر الله لك أخي العز تواضعك لأخيك بهذه الطريقة التي تدل على طيب نفس وأدب رفيع.

لكن أرجو قبل أن أشرح الفرق بين الإيمان الظاهر والباطن ، أن تعيد النظر في السؤالين الذين كتبتهما ، وتكثر التأمل فيهما ، لأن ذلك هو ما سوف يسهل تقريب رأي كل منا لصاحبه.

أخي العزيز.

أحكام الكفر نوعان :
كفر الظاهر.
وكفر الباطن.

وقد يجتمعان في شخص فيكون كافراً في الظاهر وفي الباطن. 
وقد يفترقان ، فيكون كافراً في الظاهر مؤمناً في الباطن ، أو مؤمناً في الظاهر كافراً في الباطن.

و كفر الظاهر تترتب عليه الأحكام الدنيوية.
وكفر الباطن تترتب عليه الأحكام الأخروية إذا مات عليه العبد.
ومن كفر ظاهراً وباطناً استحق أحكام الكفر في الدنيا والآخرة، مالم يحدث توبةً قبل موته.

فالكافر ظاهراً وباطناً ، يعامل في الدنيا معاملة الكفار ، وإن مات على حاله ، فمآله إلى النار.
والكافر ظاهراً فقط ، يعامل في الدنيا معاملة الكفار ، وأما مآله فإلى الله ، لأنا لا نعلم حقيقة باطنه.
والكافر باطناً فقط ، يعامل في الدنيا معاملة المسلمين ، ومآله في الآخرة إلى جهنم إن مات على حاله.

فالكافر الذي يؤسر مثلاً ، ويدعي الإسلام والإكراه ، ولا يكون معه بينةٌ تثبت قوله ، يحكم بكفره الظاهر فقط ، ولا يقال في مثل هذه الصورة إن كفر الظاهر يلزم منه كفر الباطن. فليست هذه الصورة وما يماثلها هي ما يتحدث عنه أهل السنة حين يثبتون التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن. فهذا الأسير قد يكون صادقاً في دعوى الإكراه ، لكننا نعامله بحسب ما ظهر لنا ، فقد تؤخذ منه الفدية ، وقد يسترق ، وقد يقتل. فإن كان صادقاً في دعوى الإسلام ، فإن مآله بعد قتله إلى الجنة حتى وإن عاملناه معاملة الكفار. لأننا كفرناه في الظاهر فقط. والكفر الظاهر لا تتعلق به أحكام الآخرة.

وأما الكفر الباطن ، فهو الذي يتعلق به الحكم في الآخرة. وقد يحكم للرجل بالإسلام في الظاهر ، ويكون في باطنه كافراً منافقاً. كحال المنافقين الذين كانوا في عهد النبوة. فمثل هذا حكمنا عليه بالإسلام لا يفيده في الآخرة ، لأن الحكم في الآخرة يكون معلقاً على الحكم الباطن وليس الظاهر. فإن كان في باطنه كافراً ومات على هذه الحال فمآله إلى جهنم ، حتى وإن عاملناه في الدنيا معاملة المسلم.

لأجل ذلك فإن أهل السنة حين يتحدثون عن التلازم بين الكفر الظاهر و الكفر الباطن ، لا يتحدثون عن صور ملتبسة ، كصورة الأسير الذي يدعي الإكراه ، أو من كان له تأويل يحتاج لأن تقام عليه البينة ، ونحو ذلك من الصور التي لا تستلزم الكفر الباطن. وهي الصور التي أخطأ الشيخ وائل حين أقحمها في كلامه الأخير ، مع أنها لا علاقة لها بمسألة التلازم.

مقصود أهل العلم بالتلازم بين الظاهر والباطن تلك الصور التي يقدم فيها الشخص على الفعل المكفر الصريح مختاراً عامداً ، كحال المستهزئين والمكذبين ، أو كحال من يهين المصحف ، أو يسجد للأصنام مختاراً عامداً عالماً ، ونحو ذلك من الصور التي لا تصدر إلا وقد خلا قلب صاحبها من الإيمان. فمثل هذا يحكم بكفره الظاهر والباطن. ومن ذلك صورة من يعلن بلسانه عامداً مختاراً أنه يحب دين الكفار ، حتى و إن كان دافعه طمع دنيوي ، كما أن مهين المصحف والمستهزئ يكفر ظاهراً وباطناً ، حتى وإن كان دافعه طمع دنيوي.

فمثل هذه الصور هي التي يعنيها العلماء بحديثهم عن التلازم.

فحكمنا على المتلبس بشيءٍ من ذلك بالكفر الظاهر ، يعني إجراء أحكام الكافر عليه في الدنيا.
وحكمنا عليه بالكفر الباطن يعني أنه حال تلبسه بهذا الفعل لا يمكن أن يكون في قلبه إيمان.
ولو قدر أنه مات على حاله تلك ، فقد مات وقلبه خالٍ من الإيمان ، فمآله إلى جهنم وبئس المصير.

ومن هنا جاء الاعتراض على الشيخ حاتم ، حين تحدث عن المسلم الذي يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار) ، فذكر أن مثل هذا يكون مناط كفره الظاهر قد تحقق ، وأما سريرته فأمرها إلى الله. وقد فسر الأخ وائل قول الشيخ حاتم بصورة من يقول تلك الكلمة طمعاً في شهوةٍ دنيوية ، ولا يكون صادقاً في قوله إنه يحب دين الكفار.

فمثل هذه الصورة من الكفر الصريح ، فيحكم على فاعلها بالكفر الظاهر والباطن.
وأما مآله في الآخرة ، فبحسب ما يموت عليه ، فإن أصر على مقولته حتى مات ، فلا شك أن مآله إلى النار . لكنا نقطع أنه حال تلبسه بتلك المقولة لا يمكن أن يكون في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان.

وتذكر أن هذا الكلام كله في العامد المختار ، فأما المخطئ فلا يكفر ظاهراً و لا باطناً ، و كذلك المكره. 

تأمل هذا الكلام ، وتدبره ، ثم ارجع لكلام الأخ وائل الحارثي الأخير في هذه النقطة بالذات ، وسوف تقف على سبب تعجب الإخوة من كلامه ، وقول بعضهم إنه لم يتقن المسألة التي كان يتحدث فيها.

----------


## محب الأثر

عجبا والله
إن كلامك خطأ محض، ومع ذلك لا توبة ولا أوبة.

كان كلامك في السابق: ( أقول: من اصطف في جيش لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كافر لا شك في ذلك.

ولكن الشأن في من كان كارهاً أو مكرهاً كسهل ابن بيضاء رضي الله عنه.

والإكراه درجاتٍ أعلاها مسلوب الإرادة فهذا لا إثم عليه، وأدناها كراهة القلب)

فلما بينت لك أن هذا يلزم منه أن من قال الكفر أو أو فعله - وهو كاره له بقلبه - أنه لا يكفر .

جئت الآن وقلت: (لا يمكن أن يقدم شخص على أمرٍ يكرهه (كراهة حقيقية) إلا بإلجاء).

سبحان الله
كان عندك أولا حالتان: إكراه (مسلوب الإرادة) ... وكره بالقلب .. 

والآن صارا شيئا واحدا هو الإكراه فقط !!!


واضح أنك تلقفت هذا المخرج = التحريف ، من كلام الأخ أشرف أعلاه .

يا أخي قل بصريح العبارة : أستغفر الله مما قلت ، وسأحذف عبارة (من كان كاها) وأقتصر على عبارة (كان مكرها).

وكلامك الأول واضح في وجود قسمين ، ولهذا رتبت على ذلك الحكمَ على حاطب رضي الله عنه .

حيث قلت: (والإكراه درجاتٍ أعلاها مسلوب الإرادة فهذا لا إثم عليه، وأدناها كراهة القلب كما حصل لحاطب بن بلتعة رضي الله عنه في إرساله الرسالة لقريش، فلا شك أنه أرسلها كارهًا بقلبه مدفوعًا ببعض مصالحه، مع يقينه أنه لن يؤثر فعله في هزيمة المسلمين، وأن الله ناصرٌ دينه. فهذا ذنب عظيم نفع الله حاطبًا إذ كان من أهل بدر فغفر له)

فعلى كلامك الأول: حاطب كان كارها ... لا مكرها ملجأ .

وعلى كلامك الأخير: صار حاطب مكرها ملجأ !! لأن كراهة القلب الحقيقية لا تكون إلا مع الإلجاء !

وأنا لم أعلق على كلامك السابق في وقته ، واكتفيت ببيان خطأ واحدفيه، وإلا ففيه خطآن يحسن أن أذكرهما الآن:

الأول منهما : أنك اعتبرت حاطبا معذورا بعذر (كراهة القلب) الذي هو درجة من الإكراه .. ومؤدى هذا أن حاطب كان مكرها ... وهذا لا قائل به .

الثاني : أن المسألة كانت مفروضة فيمن فعل الكفر ... لكنه يعذر بالإكراه أو كره القلب .. ثم تناسيت هذا ورجعت تقول : (فهذا ذنب عظيم نفع الله حاطبًا إذ كان من أهل بدر فغفر له)

والإكراه لا يحول (الكفر) إلى (ذنب) وإن أوجب لصاحبه العذرَ .

أرجو ألا تقول إن مرادي بالذنب العظيم الكفر !

وهذا آخر الكلام معك ، ونصيحتي لك أن تتوقف عن الجدال، واسأل سؤال المسترشد ، لتستفيد .

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الأخ محب الأثر أشكرك على أخلاقك العالية في الحوار!

وأشكرك على عزمك ترك مناقشتي، لكي أفرغ لحوار مثمرٍ إن شاء الله مع إخوتي طلبة العلم في هذا المنتدى المبارك.

ولكنني أطلب منك إن استطعت أن تتابع حوارنا المتبقي مع الإخوة لكي تصحح فهومك المخطئة عن عباراتي. ولكي تسترشد وتستفيد من مشاركات الإخوة الفضلاء.

أما أنت أخي الفاضل عبدالله العمران فإنني أحمد منك هذا الأسلوب الجميل في العرض، ونفَسَك الهادي في الحوار، وسأكتب لك ببعض ملحوظاتي حول تقريرك، كما أسأل الله أن يجمعني وإياك على القول الحق. وأن يجعلنا إخوة متحابين فيه.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

أخي الكريم عبدالله العمران اسمح لي أن أبدأ ملحوظاتي على تقريرك، فأقول: 
أرى في تقريرك بعض الإشكالات العلمية في تقرير منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن.

وأرى أن تقريرك يخالف تقرير بعض الإخوة السابقين، ولعل منهم من يبدي لك رأيه.

على كل حال فالتلازم بين الظاهر والباطن عند أهل السنة والجماعة يُقرر على النحو التالي: 
أن من حكمنا بكفره في الدنيا، فلابد أن نحكم بكفره في الباطن، ولا يجوز لنا أن نقول إنه كافرٌ في الظاهر فقط دون الحكم على باطنه. 
ونقول أن حكمَهُ: النار، ولا إشكال في ذلك.
ويدخل في هذه الصورة: من صرَّح بحب دين الكفار.
فإنه كافرٌ ظاهراً وباطناً، وهذا ما نص عليه الشيخ وائل في مقاله. فهو لم يقل إنه كافرٌ في الظاهر دون الباطن.
لكن الذي أشكل من كلامه  هو: صورة من اعتذر وقال إنما صرحت بأني أحب دين الكفار لغرض دنيوي. 
فهو يقول: إنه كافرٌ ظاهراً وباطناً كذلك، ولا نلتفت إلى هذا التصريح، وهذا واضح في كلامه.
لكن لماذا لا يتلفت إلى تصريحه؟
قال : لأنه تحقق منه مناط التكفير، فنحن نحكم بما ظهر لنا من مناط التكفير، وليس لنا أن نبحث عن السرائر التي يدعيها.
فظن بعض الإخوة أنه يُجيز إيمانه في الباطن، وهو ليس كذلك. لأنه يقول نحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطنا ، فكيف يجيز له الإيمان في الباطن، وهو إنما يُجيز أن يكون معذوراّ عند الله عذراً لا علم لنا به، مثل أن يكون تصريحه بأنه قال ذلك لغرض دنيوي: إنما قاله عن إكراه لا نعلمه نحن، فالذي لا نعلمه لا دخل لنا فيه وإنما نحن مكلفون بما اظهر الله لنا من دلائلَ تجيز لنا الحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطناً. 

ويتضح هذا التقرير بأمرين اثنين:

 1_  أن الحكم  بالتكفير حكم اجتهادي، وقد يختلف العلماء أحياناً في تكفير شخص بعينه، فالذي يُكفره يحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطناً، ويحكم عليه بالنار بناء على ذلك.
والذي يخالفه لا يحكم له بذلك. 
وإلا لكان الذي يكفر شخصاً بعينه يُلزِم جميع الناس اعتقاد تكفيره.

2_ مَن تصور حصول الخطأ في الحكم بالتكفير، فقد أقرَّ بأن حكم العبد لا يلزم أن يكون هو الموافق لحكم الله سبحانه. 

فإذا تصورنا ذلك، فقد تصورنا أننا عند حكمنا بالكفر على شخص معين ظاهراً وباطناً، لا يجوز لنا أن نجزم أن هذا الحكم هو المطابق لحكم الله سبحانه. 

فهذا هو الفرق بين أحكام الدنيا وأحكام الآخرة (أي حقيقة حكمه عند الله على جهة الجزم).

ولا أجد أن من التقرير الصحيح لمنهج أهل السنة والجماعة، أن نُقرر حالة يكون فيها الحكم بالكفر على الظاهر دون الباطن في الدنيا. ( أقول بالكفر لا بالإيمان كما هي حال المنافق). 
ولذلك أطلب من الأخ الفاضل أن يأتي بقولِ معتبرٍ من أهل السنة يقول: إنه يمكن أن نحكم فيها على المعين بالكفر بالظاهر دون الباطن في الدنيا لا في الآخرة.
لأني أعتبر هذا تقريرٌ خطيرٌ على من عرف تقرير أهل السنة في التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن. 

ثم إني رأيت الأخ الكريم لم يُفرق بين مقامين، هما:
مقام الحكم بالإيمان: وهو مقام منوط بالظاهر، والله أعلم بالباطن كما هو حال المنافقين يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في ذلك: "إن الإيمان الظاهر الذي تجري عليه الأحكام في الدنيا لا يستلزم الإيمان في الباطن، الذي يكون صاحبه من أهل السعادة في الآخرة، فإن المنافقين الذين قالوا: {آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُم بِمُؤْمِنِينَ} [البقرة، آية 8]. هم في الظاهر مؤمنون، يصلون مع الناس، ويصومون ويحجون، ويغزون والمسلمون يناكحونهم، ويوارثونهم كما كان المنافقون على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يحكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنافقين بحكم الكفار المظهرين للكفر. " . مجموع الفتاوى 7/210


وبين مقام الحكم بالكفر، فمن حكمنا بكفره في الظاهر لابد أن نعتقد بكفره في الباطن ولابد. 
ونعتقد مع ذلك أن حكمه: النار.
ثم نعتقد أن هذا الحكم اجتهاد بشري قد يخطئ وقد يصيب، وقد يكون له من الأعذار مالا علم لنا به.

 أتمنى من الأخ الفاضل أن يأتي بما يشفع تقريره في الحالة التي ذكرتها له، وأرجو من الإخوة أن نبتعد عن اتهام بعضنا بعضاً بالإرجاء، أو غيره، وأن لايتصوروا إلا أننا (جميعنا) إنما نبحث عن الحق بصدق، فالمقام مقام مناقشة بين طلبة العلم.
والله الموفق إلى الحق.

----------


## عبدالله العمران

حياك الله أخي العز.

سآتيك بمطلوبك إن شاء الله. 

لكن أحتاج منك قبل ذلك لوقفة عند نقطتين من كلامك.

النقطة الأولى : ما معنى الكفر الباطن عندك؟
أنا شرحت لك الفرق بينهما عندي ، و حيث لم تقنع بكلامي ، فأحتاج لمعرفة معنى الكفر الباطن عندك ، وما الفارق بينه وبين الكفر الظاهر؟

ولست أريد بسؤالي هذا الإفحام أو المغالبة والمخاصمة علِمَ الله. ولكني على يقين أن تأملك في هذه النقطة وتفكيرك فيها هو ما سيكون مفتاحاً للمسألة يزول به كل إشكال.

النقطة الثانية : ذكرت في كلامك أن من يتكلم بكلمة الكفر يجوز أن يكون معذوراّ عند الله عذراً لا علم لنا به، (مثل أن يكون تصريحه بأنه قال ذلك لغرض دنيوي).

وذكرت أن هذا هو قول الأخ وائل الحارثي.

سؤالي بارك الله فيك : هل الطمع الدنيوي مما يعذر به العبد عند الله ، ولا يكون كافراً عنده؟

وبعبارة أوضح : الذي يسب الله ورسوله لطمع دنيوي ، أو يطأ المصحف بقدمه لطمع دنيوي. هل طمعه هذا مما يعذر به عند الله، فيكون به في منآى عن حكم الكفر؟

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن محمد الهرفي

ومن مقتطفات المراسلة :

ثناء بالغ على بحث الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله العجيري.
فقد تتبع فهي مواضع الخلل في كلام جملة من المتصدين لمسألة التولي.
ونبه على أشياء لم يتعرض لها أحدٌ قبله.

وهاهو البحث لمن أراده :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18788

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الأخ الفاضل عبدالله العمران أجبت على أسئلتك في مقالي، وأنا أنتظر منك أمران:

1- أن تأتيني بقول معتبر من أهل السنة يقول: إنه يمكن أن نحكم فيها على المعين بالكفر بالظاهر دون الباطن في الدنيا لا في الآخرة.
لأني أعتبر هذا تقريرٌ خطيرٌ على من عرف تقرير أهل السنة في التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن. 

2- أن تذكر الفارق بين قولي وقولك وتستدل على الأرجح منهما بالأدلة وباقوال العلماء.

بارك الله فيك ووفقنا للوصول إلى الحق الذي نختلف في تحديده عند البحث عنه.

وأنبهك أنك فهمت كلامي خطأً عندما إجتزأته من سياقه، وذلك في قولك: "ذكرت في كلامك أن من يتكلم بكلمة الكفر يجوز أن يكون معذوراّ عند الله عذراً لا علم لنا به، (مثل أن يكون تصريحه بأنه قال ذلك لغرض دنيوي).


وكان قولي في مقالي: "مثل أن يكون تصريحه بأنه قال ذلك لغرض دنيوي: إنما قاله عن إكراه لا نعلمه نحن".

----------


## عبدالله العمران

كلا أخي الفاضل. لم تجب على سؤالي.

كنتُ أريد منك أن تتأمل في سبب تفريق أهل العلم بين الكفر الظاهر والكفر الباطن. هل هو تفريق له ثمرةٌ؟ أو أنه تفريق لا ثمرة له؟

نحن نتفق على أن الكفر الظاهر تنبني عليه أحكام في الدنيا.
لكن ماذا عن الكفر الباطن. ما الذي ينبني عليه؟

فإذا كان الكفر الباطن لا يستوجب عندك الحكم الأخروي، فما قيمته؟ و ما ثمرة الحكم به؟ ولماذا ميزَ أهل العلم بينه وبين الكفر الظاهر؟

تأمل في هذه الأسئلة ، وستنكشف لك المسألة بإذن الله.



أما حديثك أيها الأخ الكريم عن التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن ، وقولك إنه لا يجوز أن يحكم لأحدٍ بالكفر الظاهر ، ثم يكون في الباطن مؤمناً ، وقولك إن هذا قولٌ خطيرٌ ، وأنه يخالف تقرير أهل السنة لقاعدة التلازم. فكل هذا الكلام مبني على فهم خاطئ لقاعدة التلازم، و قد بينت في تعقيبي قبل الأخير معنى هذه القاعدة التي أراك فهمتها فهماً خاطئاً.

وأما مطلبك بأن آتيك بـ (قولٍ معتبر من أهل السنة يقول: إنه يمكن أن نحكم فيها على المعين بالكفر بالظاهر دون الباطن في الدنيا لا في الآخرة).

فتحقيق مطلبك هذا يسير ، ودونك قول إمام أهل السنة في زمانه أبي العباس ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه في كتابه الجواب الصحيح 2/203 : 
(قد يكون الرجل في الظاهر من الكفار وهو في الباطن مؤمن كما كان مؤمن آل فرعون).

وقال 2/206: 
(كما أن الذين يظهرون الإسلام فيهم من هم في الظاهر مسلمون وفيهم من هو منافق كافر في الباطن إما يهودي وإما نصراني وإما مشرك وإما معطل. كذلك في أهل الكتاب والمشركين من هو في الظاهر منهم ومن هو في الباطن من أهل الإيمان بمحمد يفعل ما يقدر على علمه وعمله ويسقط ما يعجز عنه).

فها أنت ترى أن ابن تيمية يقرر إمكانية الحكم بالكفر الظاهر، مع ثبوت الإيمان الباطن. وليس في هذا نقضٌ لقاعدة التلازم، لأن تلك القاعدة ليس هذا محلها.

وهذه المسألة أيها الأخ الفاضل من بدهيات العلم.
فتكفيرك للشخص ظاهراً وباطناً ، معناه حكمك بخلو قلبه من الإيمان.
والحكم بخلو القلب بالإيمان لا يكون إلا في صور الكفر الصريح التي لا لبس فيها.
وأما ما عدا ذلك ، فلا يتأتى فيها الحكم بالكفر الباطن والذي يعني خلو القلب من الإيمان.

فإذا أخذت أسيراً من بلاد الكفر، فحلف لك بالله أن مسلمٌ، لكن لم يكن معه ما يثبت قوله. فسوف تحكم عليه بالكفر الظاهر ولن تقبل دعواه. لكن هل تستطيع الحكم عليه بالكفر الباطن، بمعنى أن تشهد بخلو قلبه من الإيمان بالله. مع احتمال كونه صادقاً في دعواه؟

إن حكمت بخلو قلبه من الإيمان، فقد قفوتَ ما ليس لك به علمٌ.
وإن جوزت كونها مؤمناً في باطنه ، فقد فرقت بين الحكم الظاهر والباطن.

وهو ما أقوله ، وأزعم أنه قول أهل العلم.

وفقك الله لكل هدى.

----------


## عبدالرحيم بن علي الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والله إني لأشكر جزيل الشكر كلا من الشيخين الفاضلين وائل وبندر على هذا المستوى العالي والراقي في الحوار والنقاش الذي يدل على تمكنهما وسمو أخلاقهما.
ورغم أني لم استطع متابعة كل النقاش إلا أني خرجت بفوائد كثيرة من خلال هذا النقاش.
فجزاكما الله خيرا مرة أخرى ولا تحرمونا من مشاركاتكم الطيبة المفيدة فأنا في تشوف لها.
كما أشكر جميع الاخوة الذين أثروا هذا النقاش ولكن علينا جميعا أن نقتدي بالشيخين الفاضلين في أدب الحوار والنقاش.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الأخ الفاضل عبدالله العمران، تحية طيبة.
أخي الفاضل أعتب عليك في بعض تعبيراتك، التي توحي بأن هذه المسألة من بدهيات العلم وأنني لا أزال بعيدا عن فهمها.

لذا رأيت أن أكتب لك تقرير مبسوطاً أبين فيه فهمي لمنهج التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن في الإيمان عند أهل السنة، لعله أن يظهر فيه دقة مقصودي الذي لعل تعبيري السابق لم يفي بكشفه لكم.

فأقول:
تقريري والذي أفهمه من مذهب أهل السنة في الإيمان:
1-	 أن الإيمان قولٌ وعمل، وهو: إقرارٌ بالقلب، وقول باللسان، وعمل بالجوارح.
2-	 أن الكفر يكون: بالإعتقاد، ويكون بالقول، وبالفعل.
3-	 أن المكلف إذا كفر بقوله أو فعله: كفر بقلبه أيضاً. ولايمكن أن يجتمع له إيمان وكفر في نفس الوقت. فيمتنع عند أهل السنة أن يكون الرجل عندهم مؤمناً بقلبه حال كونه كافراً بقوله أو فعله.
فمن قال أنه مسلم، ثم قال أو عمل (الكفر)، فإننا لانحكم بكفره إلا بعد توفر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع، فإذا ما حكمنا على الإنسان بالكفر لقولٍ أو فعل، فإن ذلك يقتضي أن نحكم بكفر قلبه أيضاً. ولا نستثني في حكمنا عليه ونقول: أنه يحتمل أن يكون مؤمناً بقلبه.
هذا هو حكمنا نحن عليه. 
4-	 أما من تظاهر بكفره وهو يبطن الإيمان لعذر؛ وعلمنا منه ذلك: حكمنا له بالإيمان في الظاهر والباطن، وإذا لم نعلم منه ذلك حكمنا له بالكفر ظاهراً وباطنا.

أخي الكريم: ولم أرك تفرق بين: الباطن في حكمنا نحن، والباطن في علم الله.
فنحن نتوصل إلى الحكم على الباطن باجتهادٍ بناء على أدلة وقرائن ظهرت لنا، ولانجزم أن اجتهادنا معصوم من الغلط. 
وأقرب لك بالمثال فأقول: يحكم المحدثون بالعدالة الظاهرة على الراوي ويسمونه المستور. ويحكمون بالعدالة الظاهرة والباطنة (بناء على أدلة وقرائن) ويسمونه العدل. 
ولكنهم لايقطعون بأنه في علم الغيب كذلك.


أخي الكريم: إن الجهة التي نقلت فيها كلام شيخ الإسلام ليست هي الجهة التي أطلبك بأن تأتي لي بنصٍ عن معتبرٍ من أهل العلم فيها .

فالذي يذكره شيخ الإسلام صورٌ في المكره، وهذه صورة بدهية لا ينازع فيها أحد، وهويتكلم عن الباطن (الذي في علم الله)، فإنه يجوز أن يكون في بلاد الكفار من هو مسلم في الباطن كما في حالة مؤمن آل فرعون، فهو يتظاهر بالكفر مع أنه في الباطن مؤمن .

لكن الذي أحب أن أنبهك عليه أن مثل هذا الرجل لانحكم له بالإيمان الباطن دون الظاهر، فلو تحققنا من كونه مكرهاً يتظاهر بالكفر: فإننا نحكم بإيمانه في الباطن والظاهر، وإن لم نتحقق من كونه مكرهاً فإن حكمه عندنا أنه كافرٌ ظاهراً وباطناً؛ وحكمه في علمنا أنه في النار، ولا يلزم أن يتطابق هذا الحكم مع علم الله سبحانه .    

لكن الذي أحسبه ليس من بدهياته، أن نحكم بكفر شخص ارتكب ناقضاً من نواقض الإسلام في الظاهر، ولا نحكم بكفره في الباطن فيما يتعلق بعلمك أنت الذي لست مكلفاً بسواه، لا في علم الله الذي لا يستطيع أن يطلع عليه أحد.

ولذا فإني أكرر سؤالي عن هذه الصورة.


ويبدو لي أن الإشكال في تصور هذه المسألة جاء من جهة: عدم التفريق بين حكم العبد على (الظاهر والباطن) وحكم الله سبحانه  .

فالعبد مأمور بأن يجري جميع الأحكام على المكلف، ويلتزم بآثارها، ولذلك فمتى حَكَمَ بكفر من ارتكب ناقضاً فإنه يحكم بكفره ظاهراً وباطنا. ويلتزم بآثار هذا الحكم وهو أنه في الآخرة في النار.

أما أن يتجاوز ذلك، فيزعم أن هذا الحكم الذي أداه إليه اجتهاده هو الحكم المطابق لعلم الله سبحانه، فهذا مرتقى صعب ليس للمسلم أن يدخل فيه .

وأحسب أن هذا أحد مواطن الإشكال في النقاش.


 و أرى أن ألخص الكلام في سؤالين :

1-	هل تجد لي نصاً عن معتبر من أهل العلم فيه أن المسلم إذا ارتكب ناقضاً من قولٍ أو فعل؛ فإننا نحكم بكفره في الظاهر دون الباطن (في حكمنا نحن).

2-	وهل ترى أن من حكمنا عليه باجتهادنا بالكفر الظاهر والباطن حتى في الصور الصريحة في الكفر (عندك) هل تلتزم أن هذا الاجتهاد لا يمكن عليه الخطأ في علم الله سبحانه ؟

----------


## عبدالله العمران

أخي العز.. اسمح لي أن أكرِّر عليك أن ما تجادل فيه هو من بدهيات العلم . ولست أقصد بهذا تحقير رأيك وفهمك . لكني أريد أن تدرك سبب استنكار الإخوة لكلامك وكلام الأخ وائل من قبل . فهو كلامٌ يبلغ الغاية في الغرابة والبعد عن جادة الصواب.

سألتك وكررت عليك ، لماذا يفرق أهل العلم بين الكفر الظاهر والكفر الباطن؟
وما ثمرة هذا التفريق؟

وقلتُ وأكدتُ : أن تأملك في هذه النقطة هو ما سيكشف لك الصورة الصحيحة للمسألة ، وهو ما سيبين لك سبب الخطأ في تصورك لمعنى التلازم بين الظاهر و الباطن.

لكني أراك في كل تعقيبٍ تنسى ذلك، فتتجاوز هذه النقطة ولا تتوقف عندها.
فجرب الآن أن تتفكر فيها وتتأمل ، وستعرف منشأ الغلط عندك.

لماذا يفرق أهل العلم بين الكفر الظاهر والكفر الباطن ؟ 
هل هو تفريق شكلي لا قيمة له ؟ أو أنه تفريق تنبني عليه أحكام ؟

أؤكد وأكرر عليك رجائي بأن تتأمل في هذه النقطة وتجيبني عنها . 
وإن لم تفعل ، فسوف أظل أدور وإياك في حلقة مفرغة .


طلبت مني سلمك الله نصاً عن عالمٍ معتبرٍ في صورةٍ يحكم فيها بالكفر الظاهر، دون الكفر الباطن ، فنقلت لك نصاً صريحاً لشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في المؤمن الذي يقيم بين الكفار فيكتم إيمانه ، فذكرتَ أن شيخ الإسلام يعني أنه مؤمن في الباطن الذي هو في علم الله، ولا يعني أنه مؤمن في الباطن الذي هو علمنا.

وأقول لك : شيخ الإسلام لم يذكر هذا قط ، ولكنه تفسيرٌ وإضافةٌ منك ، بنيته على تصور سابق لم يذكره ابن تيمية ولا غير ابن تيمية. و لو أتيتك بنص آخر ، فسوف تضيف له مثل هذا التفسير وتقول مقصوده : الحكم الباطن الذي هو في علم الله.

مع أنك لو فتشت ونقبت مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام كلها ، بل لو نقبتَ مصنفات علماء الإسلام كلهم ، فلن تجد عندهم تقسيماً للحكم الباطن إلى ذينك القسمين الذين ذكرتهما : (حكم باطن في علم البشر) ، و(حكم باطن في علم الله). 

هذا التقسيم هو الذي أفسد تصورك للمسألة. فإن كان عندك ما يشهد له من كلام أهل العلم فهاته. 
وإلى ذلك الحين ، دعني أؤكد لك أنه لا يوجد لدى ابن تيمية وسائر أهل العلم سوى كفرين : كفر ظاهر ، وكفر باطن.

الكفر الظاهر تستتبعه الأحكام الدنيوية فقط دون الأخروية. لأنه ليس بالضرورة أن يكون مطابقاً لما في علم الله. 
وأما الكفر الباطن فتستتبعه الأحكام الأخروية ، لكونه مطابقاً لما في علم الله.

أخي الفاضل.
أنت تصورت أن التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن ثابتٌ في كل من حكمنا عليه بالكفر الظاهر. ولأجل هذا أشكلت عليك صور الإكراه والخطأ ونحوها. فخرجت من هذا المضيق بابتكار تفريق لا أصل له عند العلماء، فالكفر الباطن عند العلماء له معنى واحدٌ. وأنت جعلت له معنيين : (كفر باطن في علمنا) ، و(كفر باطن في علم الله). ولم تذكر لنا من أين جئت بهذا التقسيم.

أخي الفاضل.
التلازم الذي يتحدث عنه أهل العلم ليس محله صورٌ ترد عليها عوارض الأهلية من الإكراه والجهل والتأويل ونحو ذلك. هم يتحدثون عن هذا التلازم في صورة من يقدم على الكفر الصريح البواح عالماً عامداً مختاراً فمثل هذا لا يجوز أن يقال : إنه يجوز أن يكون في علم الله مؤمناً.


و لو جوَّزتَ أن يكون مثل هذا في علم الله مؤمناً ، فأنت الذي خرقت التلازم الذي يقرره أهل العلم ، ويجعلونه فيصلاً بين السنة والإرجاء.

مرةً أخرى أخي في الله. 
تأمل في سبب تفريق أهل العلم بين الكفر الظاهر والكفر الباطن.
فهذا ما سيفتح لك باب المسألة بإذن الله.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

أخي الفاضل أنا منذ أن كتبت مقالك الأول وأنا أتأمل في مقالاتك، ولكن لا أزال أؤكد لك أنك مخطئ عندما تقول عن (من) تحكم أنت بردته عن الإسلام وتكفره ظاهراً وباطناً: أنه يجب أن يكون في علم الله كذلك!

تأمل أنت هذا القول لتعلم أنك مخطئ في تقريرك.

آمل منك أن تأخذ وقتاً كافياً لتتأمل وأنا كذلك، ونستشير المتخصصين، ونراجع المراجع، ثم لنا أوبة لندلي بما لدينا.

أقول لك هذا لأنني لا أزال أراك تقول أن هذه المسألة من بدهيات العلم!
وأخشى أن لاتكون نظرت لها بعمق، فيكون هذا هوسبب خطئك فيها. 

وإن كنت لازلت أعتب عليك في ترديد كلامك الذي تظهر فيه أن هذه المسألة من بدهيات العلم وبداياته، والتي لانزال أنا والشيخ وائل غير مطيقين لفهمهاٌ!! مع كثرة ردود (الإخوة) الذين راجعونا فيها!!
أنا على يقين أنك ستندم على تعجلك في هذه المسألة. والسلام

----------


## عبدالله العمران

خذ راحتك كما تشاء في التفكير والتأمل والمراجعة  والبحث.

لكن تنبه لأمرين اثنين : 

قولي (إن من حكمنا بكفره الباطن ، فهو كذلك في علم الله) ، المقصود به حال تلبسه بالفعل المكفر أو إصراره عليه. فإني رأيتك تستشكل هذا الموضع من كلام الإخوة ، فأحببت شرحه وبيانه.
فإذا أردتَ أن تسأل أو تراجع فتنبه لهذا. حديثنا غفر الله لك : عمن يرتكب الفعل المكفر الصريح (كالسب ونحوه) عامداً عالماً مختاراً، هل يجوز إن يقال : إنه في يجوز أن يكون في علم الله مؤمناً حال تلبسه بهذا الفعل ، أو إصراره عليه.

الأمر الثاني : ها أنت من جديد تقفز فوق سؤالي الذي طالما كررته لك وأعدته عليك.
لماذا يفرق أهل العلم بين الكفر الظاهر والكفر الباطن؟ وهل لهذا التفريق من ثمرة أو أثر في الأحكام ؟

كنت أنتظر منك أن تجيب على سؤالي هذا ، ولو بكلمة (لا أدري). 
أما أن تتجاوزه ، فهذا ما سوف يطيل بحثنا دون ثمرة.


مواجهتك لهذا السؤال هي ما ستكشف لك صورة المسألة. كما إن إعراضك عنه هو ما سوف يجعل الصورة تبقى مشوشةً وغير واضحة.
وتذكر دائماً أنك لن تجد في كلام العلماء تفريقاً بين كفرين باطنين : أحدهما في علم الله والثاني في علمنا. 

كتب الله أجرك ، وسدد خطاك ، ورفع درجتك في الدارين.

----------


## فريد أشرف

اخي العز.

تفكر في هذه الصورة فقط:
رجلٌ أمام عينيك قيل له: [خذ هذا المبلغ منا المال، على أن تضع المصحف تحت قدميك ، و تشتم خالقك ونبيك].

فوافق الرجل على ذلك ، ومد يده و قبض المال ، ثم وضع المصحف تحت قدمه ، ورفع صوته شاتماً خالقه ونبيه.

هل يجوز أن يقول أحدٌ : إن هذا الرجل يجوز أن يكون عند الله مؤمناً ، وهو واقفٌ على المصحف ، يرفع صوته بسباب ربه ونبيه؟؟

تدبر ذلك.. وستعرف مقصود من يقول إنك تناقش في بدهيات واضحة.

----------


## أبو أحمد النجدي

> اخي العز.
> 
> تفكر في هذه الصورة فقط:
> رجلٌ أمام عينيك قيل له: [خذ هذا المبلغ منا المال، على أن تضع المصحف تحت قدميك ، و تشتم خالقك ونبيك].
> 
> فوافق الرجل على ذلك ، ومد يده و قبض المال ، ثم وضع المصحف تحت قدمه ، ورفع صوته شاتماً خالقه ونبيه.
> هل يجوز أن يقول أحدٌ : إن هذا الرجل يجوز أن يكون عند الله مؤمناً ، وهو واقفٌ على المصحف ، يرفع صوته بسباب ربه ونبيه؟؟
> 
> تدبر ذلك.. وستعرف مقصود من يقول إنك تناقش في بدهيات واضحة.


تلخيص موفق لكل هذا الجدل الطويل.

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

أخي الكريم عبدالله العمران بارك الله فيك.

أراك تزعم أن الفهم الذي قلته عن كلام شيخ الإسلام هو أضافة جديدة ليست في كلام ابن تيمية، وأتمنى منك أن تراجع كلامه وتتأمل فيه لتجد أن هذا هو سياق حديثه الذي يتحدث فيه.

وهل عجزت عبارات العلماء أن تأتي منها بنص قاطع حول قولك في أن الكفر الظاهر الذي تجري عليه أحكام الدنيا لا يلزم أن يتوافق مع الباطن في الدنيا في غير صورة المكره.

لا أظن أن مسألة بهذه البداهة، تعجزك أن تجد لها نصاً قاطعاً للجدل لأهل السنة المعتبرين.

فإن كانت كما تقول مسألة بديهية، فأظن أن كلام أهل العلم عليها في غاية الوضوح والبيان، ولا أظن الجدل سيقودك إلى أن المسألة لما كانت بدهية قل كلام أهل العلم فيها.

فالشرك الأكبر حكمه أن صاحبه خالد مخلد في النار، وهو حكم بدهي عندي وعندك ومع ذلك فنصوص العلماء حول هذا البدهي عندنا كثيرة متضافرة.

وعلى كل حال:

فأراك تُصور مقالي على أنه قفز على سؤال طالما كررته، وطلبت الجواب عنه!
وليس الأمر كذلك.

لأني من بداية النقاش المبارك معك، قد سألتك سؤالا أردت فيه أن أعرف التصور الذي في ذهنك حول هذه المسألة، فوجدت أنه تصور غير سليم في تقريرها، ومن أجل ذلك سألتك السؤالين الأخيرين، ولما كان الجواب حاضراً عندك، بادرت بالجواب ونقل كلام ابن تيمية حوله.

فلما بينت لك أنهما نصان في غير محل السؤال، ثم رجعتُ فطالبتك بنصوص قطعية لهذه المسألة البدهية، قلت لي لن ينفعك أي نص سآتي به، وهذا افتراض كنت أتمنى أن لا ندخل فيه، لأنه قد يفيد عناد المخالف لك.

وحتى لا يتطاول النقاش، ويدور في حلقة مفرغة كما تقول:

فالذي سب الله ورسوله عالماً مختاراً غير كاره، فهو كافر ظاهراً وباطناً وهو خالد مخلد في نار جهنم، وهذا حكمه في الآخرة.
ومحل الإشكال بيننا _الذي أرجو أن يزول_ هو التالي:

أنني عندما أحكم عليه بذلك، فأنا التزم آثاره، فإن سألتني ما هو حكمه عند الله؟
أقول حكمه عند الله هو أنه في النار خالداً مخلداً فيها.

فإن سألتني بعد ذلك:
هل توجب أن يكون حكمك لم يتطرق إليه خطأ في أثناء حكمك عليه بالكفر، بمعنى: ألا يجوز في هذا الساب مثلاً أن يكون مكرهاً وأنت تحسبه مختاراً؟
فالجواب: أنني حكمت عليه بما ظهر لي من حاله، وهو ما كلفني الله به سبحانه.
قد تقول:
فلماذا فرَّقت بين حكمك وبين حقيقة حكم الله هذه المرة، ولم تفرق بينهما في التقرير السابق.
فالجواب:
أنني فرقت بينهما لا لأني أجوز له الإيمان في الباطن كما هو تقرير المرجئة.
وإنما لأني أُجَوِّز الخطأ في حكمي عليه كأن يكون اجتهادي قادني لأن أحكم عليه بأنه مختار وهو في حقيقة أمره مكره لم يَُظهر لي إكراهه، وإنما حكمت عليه بالكفر لأن هذا ما كلفني الله به من استكمال شروط التكفير فيه. 
فهذا هو فرق ما بين الأمرين.

فالمرجئة تفرض حقيقة إيمانه الباطن حتى في حالة كونه ليس مكرهاً، وهذا ما يعارض تقرير أهل السنة والجماعة. 

فهل يتجرأ أحد ويقول إن هذا العبد لا يمكن أن يكون حتى في علم الله ليس مكرهاً، أم يجوز أن أكون أخطأت في تحقيق مناط التكفير عليه.

والأمر كذلك في تحديد من أقيمت عليه الحجة، فمن كفرته لأنه أقيمت عليه الحجة عندي وتبين لي إصراره وعناده، فإني سأحكم عليه بالكفر في الظاهر والباطن، وأن حكمه أنه خالدٌ مخلدٌ في النار، وهو حكمه عند الله فيما ظهر لي، ومع ذلك فإني لا أزعم أن حكمي بإقامة الحجة عليه حكم لا يتطرق إليه الخطأ، وأنه حُكم معصوم من الخطأ.

فإن أقررت معي أن الحكم الاجتهادي بالتكفير ليس حكماً معصوماً من الخطأ، فقد جوزت أن يكون حقيقة حكمه عند الله بخلاف ما كنت تعتقد حكمه عنده.

وقد قلت سابقاً: وإلا لزم أن لا يختلف العلماء في تنزيل الكفر على المعين. 
وخلاصة الأمر: أن التقرير الذي سبق وأن قلته في حقيقة حكم العبد عند الله فهو بناء على تجويز الخطأ في الاجتهاد، لا بناء على عدم التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن.

وتجويز الخطأ هذا حكم باطن لا علم لنا به، لأننا لم نكلف إلا باستفراغ الجهد في تحقيق المناط.
فهل تلتزم أن تقريرك بكفر شخص (ما) حكم لا يدخله الخطأ في الاجتهاد، وأنه حكم معصوم من الخطأ؟
لا أظن أنك تحكم بذلك .
فإن كان ذلك كذلك، فقد جوَّزت أن يكون حقيقة حكمك عليه بمآله عند الله، لا يلزم أن تتطابق مع حقيقة حكمه عند الله في نفس الأمر.   

أخي الكريم أكتب لك هذه العبارات وأنا على جناح سفر، وسأغيب عن متابعة هذا الموضوع نحو عشرة أيام (إن شاء الله)، وأرجو أن تتأمل في مقالي وفي هذه المسألة طول هذه الفترة، ثم توافيني بعدها بجوابك، مشكوراً على حسن أدبك وهدوء مناقشاتك، سائلاً الله عز وجل أن يوصلني وإياك إلى فصل الخطاب في هذه المسألة.

أما الأخوين المشاركين بمداخلتيهما في نقاشي مع الأخ عبدالله العمران، فأتمنى أن تتابعا هذا النقاش حتى نهايته، وفيه ستجدون الإجابة على ما أشكل عليكما إن شاء الله، لأن حصر النقاش أوفى بالفائدة، والسلام.

----------


## عبدالله العمران

أخي العز بارك الله فيك.

أولاً: لاحظ أنك إلى الآن لم تشرح لي مقصد أهل العلم من التفريق أهل بين الكفر الظاهر والباطن. وهل هو تفريقٌ له ثمرةٌ أو تفريقٌ شكلي لا ثمرةَ له؟ رغم تأكيدي وتكراري ورجائي بأن تتكرم بالنظر في ذلك. لكن رجاءاتي كلها ذهبت أدراج الرياح.

وكما ترى فسوف نبقى ندور حول المسألة ما لم تتكرم بمواجهة هذا السؤال.

وعلى كل حالٍ ما دمتَ تقول إنك مسافرٌ ، فلا أدري هل تجدني هنا بعد عودتك أو لا. لذلك اسمح لي أن أبسط لك موضع الإشكال من نقطة الصفر.

فبالنسبة لي، لازلتُ أؤكد لك أن ما تجادل فيه هو من بدهيات العلم. فإن كان تأكيدي لهذه الحقيقة وتكراري لها يزعجك أمسكتُ عن ذلك إكراماً لك فقط. 
______________________________  ______________________________  ___________________
أهل العلم يقسمون الكفر إلى نوعين :
كفر ظاهر.
وكفر باطن.

والأخ وائل اخترع تقسيماً جديداً ، فجعل الكفر ثلاثة أقسام :
كفر ظاهر.
وكفر باطن في علمنا.
وكفر باطن في علم الله.

وثق تماماً أن هذا التقسيم لن تجد رائحته في شيء من كتب أهل العلم. ودونكها فأتنا بأحدٍ منهم يتحدث عن مثل هذا. 

الشيخ حاتم أخطأ ، إما في المعنى أو في العبارة.
والأخ وائل ابتكر هذا التقسيم ليوجِّه خطأ الشيخ حاتم.
فجئتَ أنت هداك الله لتنتصر لكلام وائل دون أن تنظر في مطابقته لأصول أهل العلم.

فهاهي كتب أهل العلم عندك ، فأعطني منها كلاماً عن كفرين باطنين. ونصيحتي لك أن توفر وقتك ، لأنك لن تجد شيئاً من ذلك.
______________________________  ______________________________  ___________________

أخي في الله.

طلبت مني أن آتيك بصورةٍ أو نصٍ عن عالمٍ فيه الحكمُ فيها بالكفر الظاهر دون الباطن. وقد أتيتك بنص عن ابن تيمية، فقلت معترضاً بأن مقصود ابن تيمية إنما هو الكفر الباطن الذي هو في علم الله وليس الكفر الباطن الذي هو في علمنا. فلما اعترضت على كلامك ، طلبت مني مراجعةَ نصِّ ابن تيميةَ والتأمل فيه كي أدرك أنه يتحدث عن الكفر الباطن الذي هو في علم الله فقط!

فليتك بدل أن تطلب مني الرجوع للنص ، أتيتنا مباشرةً بالكلام الذي استنبطت منه أن ابن تيمية إنما يقصد فقط الكفر الباطن في علم الله! 

و مع ذلك فقد راجعت النص وتأملتُ فيه (بناءً على طلبك) فلم أجد فيه شيئاً مما تذكره. ولم أجد لدى ابن تيمية ولا غيره تفريقاً بين كفرين باطنين. فاشرح لي من أين أخذت من كلام ابن تيمية أن قصد كفراً باطناً دون كفر باطنٍ آخر.

أنا لن أعجز أن آتيك بنصٍّ ثانٍ، أو صورةٍ أخرى يقع فيها الحكم بالكفر الظاهر دون الحكم الباطن. لكن الذي أعجز عنه (وتعجز أنت عنه أيضاً) الإتيان بنصٍّ يفرق بين كفرين باطنين أحدهما يتعلق بعلمنا، والآخر يتعلق بعلم الله. فهذا شيءٌ لا أستطيع أن آتيك به. لأنه لا يوجد إلا في خيال اثنين من الناس : أخي العز بن عبدالسلام ، والأخ وائل الحارثي.

فإن كنت تطلب مني أن آتيك بنص عن عالمٍ يقول فيه: إن الكفر الظاهر يستلزم الكفر الباطن الذي في علمنا، و يستلزم الكفر الباطن الذي في علم الله ، فأنا أقول لك وأعترف بعجزي عن ذلك.

وأنا أزعم أن عجزي هذا ليس عن قلة معرفة بكلام أهل العلم في هذا الباب. بل هو عجزٌ مبني على علمٍ ويقين أنه لا يوجد لدى العلماء تمييزٌ بين كفرين باطنين أحدهما في علمنا والآخر في علم الله.

الكفر الباطن حكمٌ واحدٌ. 
فإن زعمتَ أنه نوعان فهات برهانك ، فأنتَ المطالب الآن وليس أنا.
فليس من العدل ولا من العقل أن تطالبني بإثبات شيءٍ لا أؤمن بوجوده.

______________________________  ______________________________  ___________________

أخي العزيز.

خلاصة الفرق بين الكفر الظاهر والكفر الباطن الذي طلبت منك أن تتأمل فيه فأبيتَ: أن الكفر الظاهر ليس بالضرورة أن يكون موافقاً لما في نفس الأمر ، فالأسير الكافر الذي يدعي أنه مسلم وليس له بينة تثبت دعواه ، يحكم له بالكفر الظاهر . لكن هذا الكفر الظاهر ليس بالضرورة أن يطابق باطنه و واقع حاله. فنحن نقول : هو كافرٌ في الظاهر. وإن كان صادقاً في دعواه فهو مؤمن في الباطن. و من حكم على مثل هذا بالكفر الباطن فقد خطأ في ذلك خطأً بالغاً.

والأخ وائل إنما دخل عليه الإشكال من هذه النقطة ، فتابعته أنت عليها. 

هو فهم التلازم الذي يتحدث عنه أهل السنة على غير وجهه واستخدمته في غير موضعه. فظن أن مثل هذا الأسير يتعين ويجب الحكم عليه بالكفر الباطن طبقاً لقاعدة التلازم ، فلما رأى أن العقل يجوز أن يكون ذلك الأسير صادقاً في دعواه الإسلام ، خرج من هذه المعضلة عن طريق ابتكار هذا التقسيم الحادث للكفر الباطن : باطن في علمنا ، و باطن في علم الله.

بينما أهل العلم لا يحكمون على مثل هذا الأسير بالكفر الباطن أصلاً.
______________________________  ______________________________  ___________________

أنت بنيت اعتراضك على احتمال الخطأ في حكمنا على المعين ، فلأجل ذلك قلت إنه لا يجوز أن نقول إن حكمنا مطابقٌ لما في علم الله.

فإن كان هذا مأخذك ، و كنت تتحدث عن صورٍ يرد عليها الخطأ ، فينبغي لك أن تمسك أيضاً عن الحكم بالكفر الباطن. لأن الحكم بالكفر الباطن يعني الشهادة بخلو قلب صاحبه من الإيمان. ومثل هذا لا يجوز الإقدام عليه إلا بحجة ظاهرة.

فإن قلتَ إنك تحكم بخلو قلب هذا الأسير من الإيمان بناءً على ما ظهر لك.  فأنت لم يظهر لك ما يوجب الحكم عليه بالكفر الباطن. فالمسلم المقيم بأرض الكفر ليس في ظاهره ما يدل على خلو باطنه من الإيمان. 

لأجل هذا قلت لك إن التلازم الذي يتحدث عنه أهل العلم لا يقصد به مثل هذه الصورة. وإنما مقصودهم الحال القلبي للمكلف حال تلبسه بالفعل المكفر عامداً عالماً مختاراً. فمن ثبت لنا تعمده وعلمه واختياره ، قطعنا أنه كافر باطناً عند تلبسه بالفعل ، أو إصراره عليه بعد فعله. ونقول إنه لو مات على هذا فحكمه الباطن نار جهنم. والحكم الباطن هو الموافق لما علم الله. 

مع ملاحظة أن مجال الجزم الحكم بالكفر الباطن على المعينين ضيق جداً. وأكثر كلام أهل العلم في المسألة كلامٌ عن صورٍ ذهنية مجردة قصدوا منها تحرير معنى الإيمان الشرعي ، وأما تطبيق هذا التلازم على الأعيان فمجاله ضيقٌ. ومن الخطأ البالغ القول بأن كل معينٍ حكمنا بكفره الظاهر فلا بد أن نحكم بكفره الباطن.

فمسألة التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن أكثر ما يوردها أهل العلم في صورةٍ مفترضة ، وهي صورة يفتَرض فيها الخلو الموانع وتحقق الشروط. وأما عند التطبيق على الأعيان ، فالتيقن من تحقق الشروط وانتفاء الموانع في نفس الأمر فيه عسرٌ شديدٌ لكنه ليس بمحالٍ.

فعند الكلام عن الحكم العام ، تجد التلازم حاضراً في الصور الكفرية الصريحة التي حدثتك عنها كالسب ونحوه. وأما عند التنزيل على زيدٍ أو عمروٍ ، فباب الحكم على بواطنهم ليس بالسعة التي يتصورها بعض من فهم قاعدة التلازم على غير وجهها.

فالمهم لدينا الجزم بأنه في حال وجود أحدٍ يقدم على الكفر الصراح البواح عالماً عامداً مختاراً ، فهو كافرٌ ظاهراً وباطناً ، ولا يجوز أن يقال إنه من الممكن أن يكون في علم الله مؤمناً، أو أن في باطنه إيمان صحيحٌ ، أو أن يقال : نكل سريرته إلى الله. ونحو ذلك من العبارات المتناقضة.

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

مقصود السلف من قولهم كافر ظاهر أو باطن هو ما يتعلق بأحكام الدنيا أو الأخرة كما ذكر أخواننا الكرام في كلامهم السابق وسوف أضع لكم بعض أقوال أئمة الدعوة رحمهم الله تقرر صحة هـذا القول 
وإليكم بعض أقوالهم رحمهم الله تعالى : 
فقد قال بعض ابنا الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمهم الله في جواب على مسائل وردت عليهم : ( .. مَنْ ماتَ مِنْ أهل الشرك قبل بلوغ هذه الدعوة، فالذي يحكم عليه أنه إذا كان معروفاً بفعل الشرك ويدين به ومات على ذلك فهذا ظاهره أنه مات على الكفر، فلا يدعي له ولا يضحي له ولا يتصدق عليه، وأما حقيقة أمره فإلى الله تعالى، فإن كان قد قامت عليه الحجة في حياته وعاند فهذا كافر في الظاهر والباطن، وإن كان لم تقم عليه الحجة فأمره إلى الله تعالى.) إهـ مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل(1/40). 
وقال الشيخ حمد بن ناصر رحمه الله : (...بل نقول من كان من أهل الجاهلية عاملاً بالإسلام تاركًا للشرك فهو مسلم، وأما من كان يعبد الأوثان ومات على ذلك قبل ظهور هذا الدين فهو ظاهره الكفر، وإن كان يحتمل أنه لم تقم عليه الحجة الرسالية لجهله، وعدم من ينبهه لأنَّا نحكم على الظاهر، وأمَّا الحكم على الباطن، فذاك أمره إلى الله، والله تعالى لا يعذب أحدًا إلا بعد قيام الحجة ) إهـ مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل ( 1/588).  
وقال الشيخ سعيد بن حجي النجدي رحمه الله:( وأما قوله: إنَّا نلزم الناس أن يكفروا آباءهم وأجدادهم فيقول: وهذا أيضًا من نمط ما قبله من الكذب والبهتان والذي نقوله في ذلك: أن من مات من أهل الشرك قبل بلوغ هذه الدعوة إليه فالذي يحكم عليه إذا كان معروفًا بفعل الشرك ويدين به ومات على ذلك فهذا ظاهره أنه مات على الكفر فلا يدعى له ولا يضحى له ولا يتصدق عنه. وأما حقيقة أمره فإلى الله تعالى فإن كان قد قامت عليه الحجة في حياته وعاند فهذا كافر في الظاهر والباطن وإن كان لم تقم عليه الحجة فأمره إلى الله وأما مَنْ لا نعلم حاله في حال حياته ولا ندري ما مات عليه فإنَّا لا نحكم بكفره وأمره إلى الله فمن نسب إلينا غير هذا فقد كذب علينا وافترى) إهـ مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل (1/835). 
هــذا والله أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله الغيثي

> (1) 
> الشيخ حاتم -رعاه الله- بنى كتابه (الولاء والبراء) على تقرير أن النصرة العملية للكفار كلها ذنبٌ وليست معصيةً. ولم يكن هذا مقصودي حين ذكرتُ أني رأيت في كلامه لوثة إرجاء. بل مقصودي هفوةٌ وقعت له وهو يتطلب الأدلة لإسناد رأيه وإقامة مذهبه.  
> وفيما يلي بيانُ ذلك وتفصيله. 
> قال (ص83): "يدل على ذلك –أيضاً- حديث سهل بن بيضاء، وهو أنه كان مسلماً بمكةَ يخفي إسلامه. ثم إنه خرج مع المشركين ببدرٍ و وقع في الأسر. فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (لا ينفلتن منهم أحدٌ إلا بفداءٍ أو ضربة عنقٍ) فقال ابن مسعودٍ: (إلا سهل بن بيضاء)، فإني سمعته يذكر الإسلام. فقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعد سكتةٍ- : (إلا سهل بن بيضاء)".
> الشيخ حاتم -سلمه الله من كلِّ سوء- تصوَّر هذا الحديث على غير وجهه، واستدل به في غير موضعه، فوقع فيما ادعيته عليه من إثبات حكم الإيمان لمن يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم- . (و هو ما رأيت أخي الشيخ وائلاً يتابعه عليه الآن). 
> و قبل بيان موضع الخطأ في فهم هذا الحديث، أبدأ أولاً بشرح تصوُّر الشيخ حاتم -رعاه الله- لمعناه.
> الشيخ حاتم يصور معنى هذا الحديث كالآتي: 
> سهل بن بيضاء -رضي الله عنه- مسلمٌ مقيمٌ بمكة.
> خرج مع المشركين يوم بدر.
> ...


ومما يؤيد أن سهيل بن بيضاء كان مكرهًا على الخروج مع المشركين يوم بدر = نصُّ البلاذري (ت 279 هـ) في أنساب الأشراف على ذلك ، ولكنه سماه سهلاً ، وذلك في موضعين ذكر فيهما بني الحارث والمحارب ابني فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن الياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان ، فقال في الموضع الثاني : ( ومنهم : سهل بن البيضاء، أخو سهيل رحمه الله، أسلم بمكة قبل الهجرة ، وأقام بها ، فأكرهه المشركون على الخروج معهم ليوم بدر ؛ فأسر فيمن أسر من المشركين ، فشهد له عبد الله بن مسعود : أنه كان يصلي بمكة ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يخرجن أحد من الأسرى من أيديكم بغير فداء إلا سهل بن بيضاء ؛ لأنه مسلم، وخلى سبيله - رضي الله تعالى عنه - ...) .



> (3)
> مما ذكرته في مقالتي أن الشيخ حاتماً -رفع الله قدره- جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)!
> وإنما أخَّرت هذه المسألة عن الأولى، لكونها (تخصُّصيةً)، قد لا يدرك أبعادها بعضُ قراء كلامي هذا.
> فمن لا يعرف الفرق بين الإيمان الظاهر والباطن، وحقيقة التلازم بينهما، فليتجاوز هذه الفقرة إلى ما بعدها. 
> وقبل ذكر عبارة الشيخ حاتم يحسن التنبيه إلى ما نتفق عليه جميعاً من طريقة أهل السنة: أن من تلفظ بالكفر الصريح، فإنه يكفر ظاهراً وباطناً، ولا يجوز أن يتلفظ أحدٌ بكلمة الكفر، ثم يقول قائلٌ : نحكم بكفر ظاهراً، والله يتولى سريرته. ومن قال هذا فقد دخل في بعضِ لوثات الإرجاء الغالي.  
> لن أطيل في تقرير هذا، لأني أراه -في الجملة- محل اتفاقٍ بيني وبين الشيخ وائل، لكن خلافنا: هل قال به الشيخ حاتم، أو لا؟ 
> يقول الشيخ حاتم (ص70) : "أمّا إذا صرَّح الشخص بحبّه لدين الكفار، أو بتمنيه نصرة دينهم على دين المسلمين، فتصريحُه هذا كُفرٌ يُكَفَّرُ به , وإن كان باطنُه (مع ذلك) قد يخالف ظاهره ، لكنّنا إنما نحكم بالظاهر، والله تعالى يتولَّى السرائر".
> فالشيخ حاتم سيحكم بالكفر لمن يقول إنه (يحب دين الكفار) بناءً على ظاهره، وأما الباطن فالله يتولاه. 
> فهل أخطأت على الشيخ أو نسبت له ما لم يقل؟!
> ...


وقد بين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ذلك أيضًا في بيان الدليل على إبطال التحليل حيث قال : ( إن كلمتي الكفر والإيمان إذا قصد الإنسان بهما غير حقيقتهما؛ صح كفره ، ولم يصح إيمانه ؛ فإن المنافق قصد بالإيمان مصالح دنياه من غير حقيقة لمقصود الكلمة ؛ فلم يصح إيمانه , والرجل لو تكلم بكلمة الكفر ؛ لمصالح دنياه ، من غير حقيقة اعتقاد ؛ صح كفره باطنًا وظاهرًا ; وذلك لأن العبد مأمور بأن يتكلم بكلمة الإيمان معتقدًا لحقيقتها, وأن لا يتكلم بكلمة الكفر ، أو الكذب ؛ جادًا ، ولا هازلاً , فإذا تكلم بالكفر ، أو الكذب ؛ جادًا , أو هازلاً ؛ كان كافرًا , أو كاذبًا حقيقة ; لأن الهزل بهذا الكلمات غير مباح , فيكون وصف الهزل مهدرًا في نظر الشرع ; لأنه محرم فتبقى الكلمة موجبة لمقتضاها ) .

----------


## أبو عبد الله الغيثي

> أما عن رأي الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله- في هذه المسألة، فالصورة التي تحدث عنها هي صورة: (من يلحق بأهل الكفر، ويقف في صفهم مقاتلاً أهل الإسلام). 
> هذه الصورة هي التي كفَّر بها الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-.
> وكلامه فيها -عندي- هو الحق الذي لا ريب فيه. 
> فتلك هي الموالاة المطلقة ،،، وهي المظاهرة التامة الموبقة. 
> وإلحاقها بصورة الجاسوس -بناءً على كون ضرره أشد- خطأٌ آخرُ في التصوُّر يشبه الخطأ الأول في حكم الأسير المسلم. 
> ويكفي في إبطال ذلك أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مع استفصاله من حاطبٍ لما تجسَّس- لم يعرف في سيرته قط ولا في سيرة الصحابة بعده مع أهل الردة، أنهم استفصلوا ممن قاتلهم، أوسألوه: ما حملك على هذا؟





> المنتقى من أجوبة الشيخ بندر الشويقي.
> على التعقيب الثاني للحارثي. 
> 
> النقطة السادسة : وهي مسألة التلازم بين الإيمان الظاهر والباطن. ويؤسفني أشد الأسف أن أقول إن الأخ وائل في تعقيبه الأخير سلك في مناقشة هذه المسألة نفس الطريقة التي سلكها في تعامله مع مسألة (الاصطفاف مع الكفار لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم). فقد لجأ لتغيير كلام الشيخ بندر كي يستطيع معارضته والرد عليه. 
> وتأملوا تسلسل المسألة لتقفوا على ما فعله الأخ وائل هداه الله. 
> كان الشيخ بندر يعترض على أخيه الشيخ حاتم أنه جوَّزَ ثبوت الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه محبة دين الكفار. (هذه هي المسألة موضع البحث). 
> فجاء الأخ وائل ليفسر كلام الشيخ حاتم، ويذكر أن من المتصور أن تحمل المطامع الدنيوية رجلاً على أن يقول بلسانه إنه يحب دين الكفار، فمثل هذا قد تحقق مناط كفره الظاهر، والله يتولى سريرته. 
> فعلق الشيخ بندر بأنه إن كان هذا مقصود الشيخ حاتم فهو عين مذهب المرجئة. 
> فما الذي فعله الأخ وائل حينئذٍ ؟؟ 
> ...


يبدو أن مقصوده أنه في الآخرة تتحقق صحة الاستدلال على الباطن بالظاهر ، وأنه يمكن أن يكون صادقًا في دعواه : أنه قال ذلك كاذبًا ؛ لغرض دنيوي ...



> أما عن رأي الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب -رحمه الله- في هذه المسألة، فالصورة التي تحدث عنها هي صورة: (من يلحق بأهل الكفر، ويقف في صفهم مقاتلاً أهل الإسلام). 
> هذه الصورة هي التي كفَّر بها الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-.
> وكلامه فيها -عندي- هو الحق الذي لا ريب فيه. 
> فتلك هي الموالاة المطلقة ،،، وهي المظاهرة التامة الموبقة. 
> وإلحاقها بصورة الجاسوس -بناءً على كون ضرره أشد- خطأٌ آخرُ في التصوُّر يشبه الخطأ الأول في حكم الأسير المسلم. 
> ويكفي في إبطال ذلك أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مع استفصاله من حاطبٍ لما تجسَّس- لم يعرف في سيرته قط ولا في سيرة الصحابة بعده مع أهل الردة، أنهم استفصلوا ممن قاتلهم، أوسألوه: ما حملك على هذا؟





> المنتقى من أجوبة الشيخ بندر الشويقي.
> على التعقيب الثاني للحارثي. 
> 
> فهذا الحديث حمله كثير من المستدلين به ما لا يحتمل. فالحديث محله في الجاسوس المسلم، الذي ظاهره يدل على أن أصل ولائه لأهل الإسلام. فهو معهم ، وفي صفهم ، وانتماؤه لهم. لكن تقع منه الخيانة بتسريب خبر المسلمين لأهل الكفر. بدافعٍ دنيوي. 
> هذا موضع دلالة الحديث، وعلى هذه المسألة كان يستدل به الأئمة من أهل العلم. فجاء اليومَ أناسٌ لينقلوا دلالته إلى صورة من انخلع من نصرة أهل الإسلام ، وخرج من صفهم ، ولجأ لصفوف الكفار ، ثم حمل سلاحه مناصراً لهم ولكفرهم على أهل الإسلام. 
> فحاطب رضي الله عنه تجسس على المسلمين ، لكنه لم ينخلع من ولايته وانتمائه لهم.


http://fuadaboalghaith.files.wordpre...9-d982d8aa.pdf

----------

